# Post your best watch photos



## topale

Im no great photographer, but a while a go i borrowed a camera and was lucky to get at photo i was very happy with. It is by far the best photo i have ever taken, (i usually just use my Iphone), and thought i could post it here 










It seems there is a lot of nice people here with beautiful watches and a great talent of taking pictures, please show us your best watch photo/photos!
I think this will be an amazing thread 

Thank you


----------



## ulackfocus

Extreme close-ups are always cool.



















Movement shots are tough because I take them in my watchmaker's shop - no control over the icky flourescent light.










My two favorite dial photos - first my vintage Longines Conquest:










and second my Breitling Chrono Cockpit, which is a pain in the a$$ to get a decent shot of but this one turned out well:


----------



## roadie

All my pics were inexplicably deleted from the WUS archive/cache.:-| This is where I was keeping all my photos, and I had deleted all of them off my PC when I was cleaning up.o|


----------



## roadie

I did have one left though:


----------



## celter

My new Eterna:


----------



## StufflerMike

Moved your post to the more suitable forum. We set up the Image Gallery for that kind of stuff.
Enjoy the Gallery.


----------



## celter

and my Yachmaster:


----------



## topale

stuffler said:


> Moved your post to the more suitable forum. We set up the Image Gallery for that kind of stuff.
> Enjoy the Gallery.


Thank you! Sorry for posting in the wrong forum


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

my best shots are movement pics. and they suck, frankly, but i like them regardless.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Dunno... :-s Usually I think it is the last one I shot, other times it is one I happen to notice as I'm going over earlier, sometimes much earlier, shots. More often than not it has more to do with lighting and shading and not necessarily the paticular watch or props. Here is a shot of the Torgoen T2 I gave to my son-in-law a few years ago. I really like the color and composition in this one...










Here is a very recent shot of a slide rule watch with its counterpart from my military days..









A shot from a year or so ago of a white face favorite...









Some nice shading in this shot from a few years ago...









One of wifey's watches...









A dressy shot from a couple of years ago...









Old and new "Bomber" contrast...









Another of wifey's watches...









A calculating shot from about three years ago...









OK, I'll stop now... :roll: Thanks for your patience...
Best,
Ron


----------



## watch.aholic

My SKX031


















My SKX007 mod


































My Sailmaster


----------



## lvt

​


----------



## huugh

I kind of like this photo:


----------



## gunnerx

Here are some of my favourite shots of my watches.


----------



## Reno

Impressive collection, Gunnerx |>


----------



## Pakubear




----------



## kawalaser




----------



## rhst1

Nice closeups.


----------



## chriswalkerband

Just messing around with my cellphone camera and some old corel X2 settings...I like X3 better I think.


----------



## topale

I have to say im amazed by the watches and pictures shown in this thread! You guys shows what true WISdom is


----------



## crashaholic

A couple of mine:


----------



## johnchoe

crashaholic said:


> A couple of mine:


Great capture of the seconds hand ticking!


----------



## johnchoe

Not as nice as many of the beautiful shots here, but my modest collection of favorites:


----------



## dewaltwest

I really like the second close up very nice


----------



## dewaltwest

a couple of recent photos


----------



## MaleBox

Semaster 120 "Baby Ploprof"









Seiko MarineMaster


----------



## Russ B-28

Here are some of mine.


----------



## mech-mvmnt

...just beginner with this hobby and photography.
here's mine ;-) :


----------



## Frogman4me




----------



## bartheck

My Custom















And newbie - Seagull 1963


----------



## AusChris

A newbie here with some pics of my Alphas - just a beginner, needs to be done on tripod...


----------



## mike120

A few of my pathetic attempts....


----------



## Pakubear




----------



## mikeynd

You know the fella that took awesome pics was Z-Freak,and where in the heck did he go? Taking a break maybe?


----------



## mikeynd

This is my best,and not that good of a pic,but it's cool..


----------



## jrhowe

Fortis Platin 1998=2004


----------



## O2AFAC67

A pair I shot this past week... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Flex1493

Wow u guys most be using pro cameras. I love all the pics.


----------



## Bidle

Here are some of my photo's, hope you enjoy them.

Collection: Watches

it's hard to make a selection from them, that's why I just post the link!


----------



## Dimer

Great watches and photo's here!

Here are some of my pics:


Omega DeVille 'Hour Vision' Annual Calendar 431.33.41.22.06.001 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Calibre 98300 IW325405 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Omega Speedmaster Limited Edition 311.30.42.30.01.002 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster Proplof 1200M 224.32.55.21.01.002 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Vintage Collection Ingenieur Automatic IW323301 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


TAG Heuer Lewis Hamilton Carrera Chronograph by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Memovox Q1708470 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot's Watch Edition Antoine de Saint Exupéry IW502617 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Keeping a conversation private...










And a basket of Easter candy for the wife...











Best,
Ron


----------



## zephyrnoid

Ah the 80's !


----------



## sicone




----------



## Bubble

This is a Iphone picture. I'm still learning how to use my real camera.


----------



## Guest

Wow..What a watches...i really like all of them..specially the second one..


----------



## HarryBentley

I think natural light makes a huge difference.


----------



## vol-tag




----------



## VagabondSteve

Just a close up that caught my attention. I take a lot of watch pix with a point n shoot camera, so good ones are few and far between:


----------



## Frogman4me




----------



## dpn




----------



## vol-tag




----------



## norwestman




----------



## ipolit




----------



## tinknocker




----------



## dacattoo

My Omega was sitting on my bench in the sun, quite unintentionally, and shadows from the mini-blind made this shot. Grabbed my camera and shot it, don't know entirely why but it just grabbed me. That got me going on some others.


----------



## dacattoo

A couple more of my favorites


----------



## mr00jimbo

My every day gear


----------



## senna89wc12

Some of my favorite pictures I took: Mostly my favorite watch Stowa Flieger, a Orient Mako and some G-Shocks.


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Been messing around with some extension tubes and Lightroom as of late...


----------



## harrym71

This is the best I have so far.


----------



## kormaking

I'm not good a photography but I think these are quite okay:


----------



## Sean83

First Post! But here are a few of mine.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Tsar Bomba

Very nice John. Love the colors.


----------



## zephyrnoid

Nice work John Wilson! Get's my prize for Best of the Best. Check your PM .


----------



## malus65

I'm new here, I have myself introduced in the Dutch Kaliber 2010 forum, but as this is a nice tread, here are some of mine. Let the pics do the talking

Porsche/Eterna:










Fortis Cosmonautes:










Aquastar Seatime:










Girard Perregaux Richeville:



















Atlantic Worldmaster:



















Omega Seamaster 176.007:




























Citizen Dolphin Diver:


----------



## TRex77

topale said:


> Im no great photographer, but a while a go i borrowed a camera and was lucky to get at photo i was very happy with. It is by far the best photo i have ever taken, (i usually just use my Iphone), and thought i could post it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems there is a lot of nice people here with beautiful watches and a great talent of taking pictures, please show us your best watch photo/photos!
> I think this will be an amazing thread
> 
> Thank you


this watch is amazing, i must know who makes it and what the model is!


----------



## TRex77

kormaking said:


>


watch newb here, I can't exactly make out the name on this watch, what type is it?


----------



## sheriffd2

couple of my snapshots


----------



## Tsar Bomba

TRex77 said:


> watch newb here, I can't exactly make out the name on this watch, what type is it?


Glashutte PanoMaticLunar


----------



## topale

TRex77 said:


> this watch is amazing, i must know who makes it and what the model is!


Its an Eterna KonTiki Four-Hands. ETERNA - Nothing but Watchmaking

This was my first mechanical timepiece and i love it more by each day that passes  I will never flip this one. These watches appear on ebay once in a while and can be had at a nice price because Eterna, even though they have a rich history, isnt a very well known brand to most people  Good luck!


----------



## ipolit




----------



## kormaking

Tsar Bomba said:


> Glashutte PanoMaticLunar


Glashutte Original, PanomaticLunar


----------



## dpn

Love the multiple Rolleiflexes here!


----------



## Tony-Fin




----------



## sBmRnR

Here's some pics I made for a 2011 calendar, enjoy!


----------



## gaijin

Sorry - bad test.


----------



## MaleBox

May I.....


----------



## got6ponies




----------



## JoeTritium

My Latest Seiko. Shot with the best 10 mp camera ever made! K10. Can you say out of focus cream!










Correction!


----------



## TBRO

Just another day in the office with my Chase-Durer SF1000XL


----------



## desteoh




----------



## tobiwankenobi

Not a Pro...but enjoy....


----------



## BenL

sherwoodschwartz said:


> my best shots are movement pics. and they suck, frankly, but i like them regardless.


Very nice, they don't suck at all.


----------



## BenL

gunnerx said:


>


_So_ nice.


----------



## BenL

kormaking said:


> I'm not good a photography but I think these are quite okay:


Beautiful collection.


----------



## mooncameras

here you have it!


----------



## HooDooDaddy

I know its not great but this is my only watch at the moment. It was my Grandfathers. It says "westclox", "made in canada".


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## CaptLeslie

Taken with my Iphone at 40000 ft!







Cheers Jim


----------



## ipolit

*Vostok Amphibia Ministry*


----------



## JanRemi

Here's one I took of my Orient Star.


----------



## drspaceman

Here are a few of mine:

Tag Heuer WAB2011









Dive Master









Benarus Remora









Orient Mako XL









All of these photos have been keyed for modern/bright monitors.

JS


----------



## Pakubear




----------



## ChronoSapien




----------



## zyxwvu




----------



## Jerzee201

The (former)Grail [Part 2] by MJav, on Flickr


Steinhart Ocean 44 by MJav, on Flickr


Butterfly by MJav, on Flickr


----------



## chris2611

I´ve got a few pics made by iPhone!b-)


----------



## GriffonSec

More playing around. Old Olympus 3 megapixel point and shoot, no tripod attachment 

[removed]

[removed]


----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## fenny

*Crown of my Praesto Aviator*

hey now.


----------



## Grammaton




----------



## harrym71

My new Flieger with my P & S Canon...


----------



## Sudman

couple of my wife's watches


----------



## Subhelic

I'm new to this game but here are some of my first shots:


----------



## koka

My first russian


----------



## senna89wc12

Just got a used yet mint Damasko DA36 and here are my quick shots.


----------



## ipolit

with Nexus S, not so bad


----------



## crazyfingers




----------



## incognito

Here are some from my small collection:

Rolex Datejust Z Series 116200









Sinn UBlack Limited Edition









Oris BC3 Regulator


----------



## wwarren




----------



## William Lafferty

It's hard to know whether the watches or the photography is more stunning. This technique is worth studying. The Ventura shot is interesting -- the least successful I think -- because the dull black band does not compliment the watch and demonstrates the importance of having every element of the picture in sync. I dont know whether a better picture of this watch could be taken, but it would be interesting to see other attempts. Overall, a very fine job.


----------



## mattybumpkin




----------



## fegan

Here's my Seiko Black Monster...


----------



## averagejoe303

My best two..


----------



## tomkent45

My military watch, alway with me.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Moscow Classic, Shturmovik, Molnija 3602 movement


----------



## Tictocdoc

here is my best shot


----------



## Seiko-man

Here are some of my best pictures :


----------



## SCE to AUX

Snail with new friend


----------



## frtorres87

nothing fancy but its the best i got


----------



## Genabis74

great shots everyone!


----------



## Guest

Here are just a few. I will be taking better pictures of the rest.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Garde-temps

I like this one...

1200m vs 3900m talking in my kitchen... not very deep!


----------



## 3ther

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dunno... :-s Usually I think it is the last one I shot, other times it is one I happen to notice as I'm going over earlier, sometimes much earlier, shots. More often than not it has more to do with lighting and shading and not necessarily the paticular watch or props. Here is a shot of the Torgoen T2 I gave to my son-in-law a few years ago. I really like the color and composition in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent shot of a slide rule watch with its counterpart from my military days..


These two watches are absolutely stunning. That Torgoen is exquisite. I take that model is no longer in production?


----------



## MaleBox

Few hours ago....


----------



## kibi

PRIM Tycho Brahe


----------



## Txemizo

Here is an attempt on some of mine... nothing special, just trying to capture them using macros


----------



## kibi




----------



## fatehbajwa

I like this one..................


----------



## naunau




----------



## Swissz

My happy Planet Ocean after swimming...


----------



## Garde-temps

Water or glue ?!! 


----------



## MaleBox

Another Shots


----------



## Txemizo

...


----------



## Garde-temps




----------



## Silmatic

I like this thread 
Here's one of my favourite watches and one of my favourite photos as well.
It's an Orange Knight fitted with a dome sapphire.


----------



## zephyrnoid




----------



## lotsofstufftogo

I dont know about these being my best photos, here are so pics that I got lucky at.


----------



## porschefan




----------



## naunau




----------



## Dimer

Some recent pics


IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Platinum IW502305 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Breitling Transocean Chrono Limited AB015112 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Omega Speedmaster Apollo 15 40th Anniversary 31130423001003 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Omega Speedmaster Apollo 15 40th Anniversary 31130423001003 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Omega Speedmaster Apollo 15 40th Anniversary 31130423001003 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Double Chronogaph Titanium IW376501 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Double Chronogaph Titanium IW376501 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## cashare




----------



## n13

Here's my best shots
Nice Cordura







or a nice Tissot







You can see more pictures here : Watches


----------



## SynMike




----------



## Jerzee201

[01] by MJav, on Flickr


[02] by MJav, on Flickr


----------



## doug_jim8

Lets try these two on for size 

Omega 1938, lug horn two button chronograph.










And a 5513 1978 Rolex.










Great post idea guys, very interesting..


----------



## harrym71

Both stunning watches, any more shots of that Omega.


----------



## doug_jim8

Hi Harrym17 Thanks for the comment, here are a few more, not brilliant photos, was just messing about with a new light kit, however i've got new post production software and should be able to touch them up a bit, but here for your viewing pleasure as you ask:


























Doug


----------



## carnick

Taken some time ago.....


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Ancre




----------



## ratboy

Heres a couple groups I recently shot- Lemme know what you guys think


----------



## SynMike

@ratboy
I really like the stacked watches. Very cool.
The jumble pic doesn't grab me the same.


----------



## TONY M

My Citizen AV0031.







Tony


----------



## Nishant

I mean .. Seriously !

How SEXY can a watch be ???

Nailing it mate.. you r nailing it !

Cheers,

nishant



O2AFAC67 said:


> Keeping a conversation private...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a basket of Easter candy for the wife...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Ron


----------



## theenigma

Such a simple yet very nice watch .


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina

Can anyone say watch p0rn0? 

Even the watchmakers don't put up photos this good during their promotions and on their websites!


----------



## sh_a

Casio Pro-Trek PRG-80YT


----------



## Lixm

SKX031 in its home.







http://i.imgur.com/rxJQk.jpg


----------



## kawalaser




----------



## savedbythebell

Sadly departed.


----------



## JustinD

One strobe camera left.


----------



## Ludi

.... well, the best I can do :roll:


----------



## kawalaser

Ludi said:


> .... well, the best I can do :roll:


Exquisite collection! (And photos.) There is not a watch here that I wouldn't love to own... Very rare to see so many of my favorites all in one place! Good taste, my friend. Cheers


----------



## kawalaser




----------



## Gotitonme

"Neppy"...


----------



## 10 ATM

Brandnew watch and some very rare sunshine turns even me into a great photographer


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Ryan Buie

The is the first pic I've taken of any of my watches. Enjoy.


----------



## Dimer

IWC Da Vinci Perpetual Digital Date-Month Chronograph IW3761 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## sBmRnR




----------



## vserduchka

ulackfocus said:


> and second my Breitling Chrono Cockpit, which is a pain in the a$$ to get a decent shot of but this one turned out well:


Love this! I never knew Breitling made an oyster dial.


----------



## Jonah81

Taken with a cellphone


----------



## gnolivos

Are cheap watches allowed to play? Here is my first attempt at watch photography!
Casio MDV-106 (Duro 200 Series)


Casio MDV-106 (duro 200 series) by flickristian, on Flickr


Casio MDV-106 (Duro 200 series) by flickristian, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## WatchChuck

*These were all taken with my Motorola Droid Pro (I've sold a few of these and are no longer in my collection):
*


----------



## Garde-temps

Waterproof...


----------



## ThomasAn




----------



## MaleBox

DOXA Sub750T









Seamaster


----------



## firithmorgulion

this one of my best shots of my mako, done with my cellphone


----------



## gyang333




----------



## watchfreak2003




----------



## dr01dfan




----------



## sf_loft

My Bell & Ross BR 03-51 GMT


----------



## tempussuisse

Omega speedmaster professional mark ii


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## sf_loft

Bell & Ross: BR03-51 GMT


----------



## Gallavant

The movement on an old women's pendant watch:


----------



## WatchChuck

_*Hamilton Khaki Field Officer at Camp Chaffee *_(where Elvis completed boot camp)


----------



## Andy H

Omega SMP 2254


----------



## KXL

*Re: Crown of my Praesto Aviator*

Zinex in it's natural habitat.


----------



## WatchChuck

*Hamilton US66 Power Reserve*


----------



## Packleader

Great staging for a diver!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Packleader

The shots with the air navigation scale underneath are simply priceless.

Excellent work!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Siebeck

This is my latest 'work' a mixture of a night shot and a bokeh shot, the watch model is a Speedbird III PRS-22.










kind regards


----------



## BoTag




----------



## botvidsson

My favorites


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## tinknocker




----------



## vinmhas

Nice watch


----------



## dhavetam

roadie said:


> I did have one left though:


This watch is simply wow! what is it?


----------



## hemidesign

here we go...


----------



## jesterchiba

tinknocker said:


>


Is this Ticino?


----------



## jxavier

_Got Blue Balled_


----------



## hantulaut

Citizen pilot.


----------



## Cloak

Is this what heaven looks like?



sBmRnR said:


>


----------



## diaasameh

my babe got me this for 30 th BD


----------



## BlinkyNIN

jesterchiba said:


> Is this Ticino?


It's a Maratac Pilot Auto. By the crown, it looks like the mid size model. 
CountyComm - Maratac Pilot Automatic Watch

I have the full size model on my "to buy" list.


----------



## arsenalistic

Magrette Regattare Bronze


----------



## watch_hor

hemidesign said:


> here we go...
> View attachment 585590
> View attachment 585591
> View attachment 589683


What no Dr. Pepper? Ok, I really like that Seiko, what's the model Number?


----------



## desidon

Sinn 900


----------



## ec633

Here's a pix of my Rolex Date Just


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## diseno

I show you my galley....


















































































Greetings to all and see you


----------



## hemidesign

no Dr. Pepper yet 
the model is Seiko SNAB71, I bought in Japan.. I think is a Japanese model only!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Jrule




----------



## kormaking




----------



## Jrule




----------



## xingfenzhen

two 55s in a row, who knew.


----------



## malus65

Today I made some pics of my latest acquisition, a beautiful Tudor midsize Sub from 1990.


----------



## Monocrom

That's a gorgeous Tudor.


----------



## G-ShowOff

I wish I can post my "best watch photos" here on WUS but rules won't allow me.


----------



## wysanz

The colorful images of my two beloved Seiko 6138-0030s...


----------



## wysanz

The colorful images of my two beloved Seiko 6138-0030s...


----------



## SSingh1975

One of my most "likes given" of this pic along with several PMs with a "what model of Hamilton is this" or "did it come with blue hands or is it a custom"!!


----------



## Pakubear




----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## AK87

SSingh1975 said:


> One of my most "likes given" of this pic along with several PMs with a "what model of Hamilton is this" or "did it come with blue hands or is it a custom"!!


Gonna have to ask you those same questions!


----------



## The1

AK87 said:


> Gonna have to ask you those same questions!


it's in his signature list of watches.


----------



## Doboji

I like this shot of my Victorinox Ambassador XL Chrono...


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Oscarossa

Hi everyone, this is my first post here, just wanted to say hello and show some pics of my new Philip Watch Blaze R8221165045 watches.​


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to Watchuseek.


----------



## SgtClaymore

Une œuvre d'art


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Toothbras

This was taken with my iPhone camera, but it's one of my favs. I love everything except that my hand reflects off the dial.


----------



## Sub

Really want a good macro lens


----------



## KingK12

Sub said:


> Really want a good macro lens


I had already posted one of my pictures but I wanted to check the updated status and I like these photos!

Good Job


----------



## Sub

KingK12 said:


> I had already posted one of my pictures but I wanted to check the updated status and I like these photos!
> 
> Good Job


thanks king.

Nikon d90 with a cheap 18-55..


----------



## Siebeck




----------



## Sub

Siebeck said:


>


Great! looks like a Dali. Did you alter the reflection post process? If so its a great job.


----------



## Siebeck

Thank you very much Sub !

No I didn't alter the reflection at all.
I set the white point/black point, done a crop and some denoising and sharpening and a final downscaling to fit it into the forum rules.
I cloned away some dust and fluffs too.

kind regards

Edit:


----------



## jmmproject

:


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## Migi




----------



## celter




----------



## Beena

My Oris Wrist Alarm


----------



## Jolu

A few I'm quite happy with:


----------



## malus65

A few fresh shots from my watches:


----------



## The1

Great shots Jolu and Malus.


----------



## mondayshift

Orange Monster by mondayshift, on Flickr


----------



## The1

working on my photography, luckily watches aren't the kind of models to complain about staying still for too long.

any pros have advice?

























This was was me testing lighting, I ended up liking how it turned out, kinda funny.
made for an interesting desktop background.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## gcbone08

The Omega is beautiful, which model is that?


----------



## Jamiesutto

Jolu said:


> A few I'm quite happy with:


Yup I need an explorer, Rolex should pay you


----------



## The1

gcbone08 said:


> The Omega is beautiful, which model is that?


Thanks, it's the Speedmaster Professional 40th aniversary of the moon landing. On the little silver dial, on the back, and on a coin that came with the watch, it is the crest for the Apollo 11 mission.


----------



## Rashidindia

hello everyone....

I am planning buy watch but I was more confusion that which watch company is better but right now i have no any confusion because I show above more watch and design.

thanks for posting.


----------



## watchman19




----------



## starman69

C:\Users\MEHMET\Pictures\fevrier


----------



## watchRus

Here is my newest acquisition, the sexy Mondaine New Classic.


----------



## mjk778




----------



## Siebeck




----------



## botvidsson

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gxhxny


----------



## Joseph68

old school..i like it!!


----------



## jmv

exactly the same idea smashed my brain. 
yours pictures jujo are TERRIFIC, AWESOME.
especially the one with moutain climbing equipment....









jm


----------



## GlennSim




----------



## abo_hosni

*RADO Diastar*

This is my dad's Rado Diastar














;







;







;







;






​


----------



## Jase




----------



## porschefan

Considering it was taken with an iPhone 3Gs


----------



## porschefan

This one, too.


----------



## xinxin

my wife's Tank Solo


----------



## O2AFAC67

A Ladie's timepiece... 

Best,
Ron

In 2005 I gave this one to my Mom on her 82nd birthday. She bequeathed it to her great granddaughter (my only granddaughter) who recently turned 9. You can probably guess that blue was Mom's favorite color and the same is true for the little one... ;-)


----------



## SgtClaymore

ulackfocus said:


> Extreme close-ups are always cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement shots are tough because I take them in my watchmaker's shop - no control over the icky flourescent light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two favorite dial photos - first my vintage Longines Conquest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and second my Breitling Chrono Cockpit, which is a pain in the a$$ to get a decent shot of but this one turned out well:


Now that's outstanding mechanics for ya! The photos are awesome, good job!


----------



## Fazmaster

Very nice indeed and I will be happy to oblige. I don't have a light box so I am always searching for the best natural light to capture my beauties. Here are my best efforts.


----------



## TheRaconteur

I like the light in this picture


----------



## SynMike

TheRaconteur said:


> I like the light in this picture


Yep, that is beautiful.
Light and focus land in the same place.
Well done.


----------



## Tim Jordan

Truly amazing photos. Think some of you should work for ad agencies as I've seen much poorer "professional" quality.


----------



## Siebeck

I've used this setup before, but not in combination with this watch.










kind regards


----------



## The1

It appears to have worked.


----------



## Cacator

Just left it in the box, nothing fancy. (Zenith "New Vintage 1965")


----------



## The1

Good looking watch! I think I'd take that over a Tag Monaco (which I'm looking at for a future purchase)


----------



## SgtClaymore

Cloak said:


> Is this what heaven looks like?


Well me being a Celtics fan naturally I saw this picture and fell in love with it! Nice job...


----------



## rabihz24




----------



## JJC

Some of my favorites that I've taken:


----------



## Demoman

TX Flyback Chrono with Compass.... My favorite watch!


----------



## The1

Neat might do some more research on that...


----------



## sidakumar




----------



## 92gli

My best watch photo so far. taken with an old fuji point and click


----------



## solesman




----------



## Gbkirsch




----------



## Fazmaster

Jamiesutto said:


> Yup I need an explorer, Rolex should pay you


Amazing photography! Great, creative composition. Thanks!


----------



## jah




----------



## SynMike




----------



## SynMike




----------



## tinknocker




----------



## prop

My oris, the picture taken on my way to work with mobile's camera. Hope you like it as I do.









Cheers.


----------



## vodolas

Magrette Regattare 2011


----------



## _XII_

This is my best so far.

Gruen Curvex Cal330, GÜB Glashütte Kal60, Glashütte Kal70.1


----------



## pdks

Gbkirsch said:


>


A classic beauty!


----------



## KingK12

This Rolex is beautiful! I really don't care for the all gold look but there's just something about it I like and the picture definitely does it total justice.


----------



## Tosainu

So Sweet!! I want one! Are you flying a U2?


----------



## Tosainu

CaptLeslie said:


> Taken with my Iphone at 40000 ft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Jim


I want that watch!! Are you flying the U2?


----------



## EvilBendy

My ap


----------



## AB94

not bad if considering i toke it with my mobile


----------



## fatehbajwa

I love this watch as well as this picture.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macleod1979

Gorgeous watches on this thread. Consider me impressed.

-J


----------



## mleok

Vacheron Constantin Overseas

















Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Duo


----------



## rabihz24

Tosainu said:


> I want that watch!! Are you flying the U2?


 I dont think the U2 spy plane is still in service...

Nice pilot watch btw..


----------



## Raffa




----------



## orfinagf

Watches for the renaissance man, huh? Only thing you haven't worn them for is cooking. Great photos. Really enjoyed.


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## The1

What watch is that?


----------



## timesofplenty

The1 said:


> What watch is that?


Ennebi Fondale 9660


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## The1

I like it, and I think you made a good choice on the band!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Garde-temps

DSSD In the Alpes


----------



## solesman

I'm useless at photography but here is my PO.


----------



## vasserest

great lookin rolex!


----------



## celter

My GO Senator in front of a mirror:










and my VC with Johnny Walker:


----------



## klvru

Critique and comment are welcome My Lum-Tec V2


----------



## Garde-temps

Just my 2 cents (as I'm not a photographer... I just have the camera of my BB...):

Very nice watch with great lume (tech;-)
Pics are well "balanced"
In my opinion, 1) perhaps you could have play also with the yellow color and 2) the watch could be bigger in each pic.

Best


----------



## milanzmaj

*Sunrise and Aquatimer

*









*

 *


----------



## milanzmaj

TRex77 said:


> watch newb here, I can't exactly make out the name on this watch, what type is it?


simply beautiful


----------



## abo_hosni

My dad's Rado Diastar. I love it since I was a child







>


----------



## milanzmaj

Omega..


----------



## Megalo Milo

My Lum Tec M49


----------



## Relentless602

Citizen _Eco-Drive _Phantom


----------



## slawek

casio 5600 kg-3


----------



## Bangbro




----------



## marchone




----------



## WVT

I have a thing..Almost every day I take a wristshot on the current setup..So why not share some of them with you guys =)
btw, Im having problems uploading pictures taken with my cellphone, says that the files are to big. How do you do it?


----------



## solesman

Another shot of my PO LM.


----------



## andsan




----------



## amine

Some of mine...


----------



## The1

sorry, but the last couple of groupings with all the nice premiums is making me need to wipe the drool from my chin.

Nice collections guys.

A couple of those are on my short list for the next 2 years. Once I finish with my boat engines of course.


----------



## macleod1979

I concur The1, the drooling has commenced.


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Grill G

Buren Rival


----------



## Nixmazda




----------



## DavidBrett

Hello,
I am new here,
I have new Omega watch recently i got it,
But i don't know how can i post its picture.


----------



## smoye

3000m Yellow Dial (My First)


----------



## RogerP

I'm no camera pro, but this is likely my best:










Roger


----------



## KayGee

I can't take credit for the photo. This is one that Jake sent me when he created my Custom Silver Monster


----------



## WVT

Some wristshots and other pictures from the phone. 
A part of my humble collection, good for a 21 year old watchfreak =)


----------



## senna89wc12

My Stowas. One dress and one sport watch.


----------



## amine




----------



## sjb




----------



## sjb




----------



## pravmisc

*Wow! whats this one?!*

Hi What watch is this? Its gorgeous

    
    

	
	
		
		
	

	
		
	

	







[/QUOTE]


----------



## timesofplenty

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*



pravmisc said:


> Hi What watch is this? Its gorgeous


[/QUOTE]

Ennebi Fondale 9660:


----------



## jah

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*

Just shot this one 15 mins ago, but already pretty sure it's one of my best.


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*


----------



## jamsie

Fantastic watch, which I love the color combo of blue & orange which works really well.  The attention to detail, to go a little beyond a solid block of steel with a strap on it make all the difference in the world!  The watch has polished & brushed tones and a genuine alligator strap with both brushed & polished accents.  Next, this special watch will be wearing a polished Watchadoo bracelet.

Watch details:
*STARBURST AUTOMATIC Technical Specifications*
•Swiss made, Sellita SW200 precision 26 jewel automatic movement 
• Solid 316L stainless steel case 
• Screw-in tinted crystal exhibition back 
• Genuine carbon fiber dial 
• Sapphire crystal withanti-reflective coating 
• Magnified date window 
• Super-LumiNova system on hands and indexes 
• Water resistant to 330ft/100m 
• Diameter 46mm, thickness 13mm, wt4.3oz


----------



## Robmks

Hope you like.

Bob


----------



## hemidesign




----------



## Nixmazda




----------



## Paulchen

Sinn 856


----------



## Kasanova

My vintage automatic Hamilton:


----------



## amine




----------



## ajt36

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*



GuySie said:


> Just shot this one 15 mins ago, but already pretty sure it's one of my best.


That's a really great shot...

I haven't taken too many shots of watches other than with my iPhone (which actually works pretty well, but it is obviously not the same quality as a good digital camera). I took this shot one day playing around with my 100mm macro lens. I like the way it turned out, because you really get a sense of how awesome the blue dial of a Mako is.


----------



## deerworrier

a few snaps from my collection:


----------



## Kasanova

Another vintage time piece:


----------



## cajmrn

Lovely Gallery!!! I managed to waste (arguable term used) my entire afternoon at work lusting at these pics!

Joining this forum = best decision ever!


----------



## CFF

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*


----------



## HERSKO

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*

This watch is _possessed_.

Ennebi Fondale 9660:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## The1

Anime, what watch was this?


----------



## Jimi182

My Speedmaster


----------



## marchone

If you cannot retrieve your photos with help from members or moderators here then move forward and build up a new catalog by using a photo-hosting site like Photobucket. I have used their free hosting service since they appeared in 2003 without issue. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## amine

The1 said:


> Anime, what watch was this?
> 
> View attachment 726995


That's the Longines Angle Hour watch designed by Lindbergh, here some more infos:

Virtual Catalogues - Watches - Longines Swiss Watchmakers since 1832


----------



## The1

amine said:


> That's the Longines Angle Hour watch designed by Lindbergh, here some more infos:
> 
> Virtual Catalogues - Watches - Longines Swiss Watchmakers since 1832


Ahhh yes, I've read of it multiple times, but not seen a good image of one. It is a beautiful watch.


----------



## lestershiih

Hi, Im new from the Philippines and here are some of my watch shots.


----------



## AB94

ajt36 said:


> That's a really great shot...
> 
> I haven't taken too many shots of watches other than with my iPhone (which actually works pretty well, but it is obviously not the same quality as a good digital camera). I took this shot one day playing around with my 100mm macro lens. I like the way it turned out, because you really get a sense of how awesome the blue dial of a Mako is.


just bought this watch i will wear it in a couple of weacks!


----------



## timesofplenty

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Matillac




----------



## Garde-temps

PloProf


----------



## shameless




----------



## Muslickz

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*



timesofplenty said:


>


what a great pic I love it.... I really love the vintage look and almost steampunk... 

-M


----------



## Scotsmen

Hey love the shots - what's the phone cover and where stocks?


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## The1

which jumping hour was that?


----------



## timesofplenty

The1 said:


> which jumping hour was that?


Benrus Dial-o-Rama


----------



## karlochacon

timesofplenty said:


>


this is a really nice watch what is the name? bulova what?


----------



## timesofplenty

karlochacon said:


> this is a really nice watch what is the name? bulova what?


Thanks! I don't know, I've heard some people call this type a Sea King, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## Apia

Some of my watches


----------



## erlan88

Bad camera but here goes ... actually bad photo taking skills too.


----------



## diseno

A-10 Soprod Movement....


----------



## karlochacon

timesofplenty said:


> Thanks! I don't know, I've heard some people call this type a Sea King, but I'm not an expert.


I think is this one... 1969 Bulova Sea King watch | eBay

but you know what really got me is the combination the watch and bracelet and wood and metal feeling is amazing

definitely love your watch


----------



## marchone

Thanks for posting those photos. That looks pretty well finished for a base ETA competitor.


----------



## diseno




----------



## nrbatista

My Planet Ocean:


----------



## Apia

Some of my Single Hand, you said Single Hand or Mono in english ?


----------



## The1

Both terms work. Also, love the watches, was going to grab a similar one until I saw my dad wearing one. I can't copy him


----------



## Apia

The1 said:


> Both terms work. Also, love the watches, was going to grab a similar one until I saw my dad wearing one. I can't copy him


Ok, thanks


----------



## DD1

This is my favorite watch.


----------



## DD1

Here it is with another favorite


----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of recent shots...


----------



## Matillac




----------



## Apia

Some of my Doxa


----------



## diseno

My Tektite


----------



## timesofplenty

Armida A1 Bronze


----------



## Hanwen




----------



## abo_hosni

my Tissot t983 next to my fiancee's tissot txl


----------



## AB94

what s this one?


----------



## marchone

I find it frustrating that very few posters ID their watches in these threads.


----------



## abo_hosni

AB94 said:


> what s this one?


Tissot t983 & t60.2.282.32


----------



## Garde-temps

Deep Twins...


----------



## Apia

Some more


----------



## Hanwen

Omega SMP 300 2252.50


----------



## Dominic_M




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## The1

Some nice toys you have there...


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Jazzbass251




----------



## EvilBendy

Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/500
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus
Audemars Piguet ROO Rubens Barrichello II titanium


----------



## jinefly

Ladies Ceramica Watch AR1426


----------



## Bidle

Nice topic!!

In my spare time I make some photo's of my watches, but unfortunately don't have too much time. Still made plenty, here is just a quick selection:


Panerai Radiomir 292 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Hamilton pocket watch 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lasita 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Clama sub300 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Doxa 1200T 17.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Memosail 09.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


MinervaPGP13.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed these!


----------



## Apia




----------



## omega1234

Jamiesutto said:


> Yup I need an explorer, Rolex should pay you


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## backarelli




----------



## Bangbro

Kermit F serial , Flat 4


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Dino Zei - San Marco

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Some...

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## Hanwen

Stowa Airman Ikarus.

Full size images can be found here: German collection - a set on Flickr


----------



## rGi

Just a quick pic of my two babies.


----------



## Garde-temps

14060m cosc


----------



## Betampex

Hello fellas, I'm still a beginner with my new camera, but I hope to improve my next photos

IWC Top Gun


















Camera Canon 60D
Lens: Canon 100mm - F2.8
1/15
expo F5.6
ISO 800

Paulo


----------



## Kasanova

60s' beauty:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Inherited from her great grandmother, my 9 year old granddaughter's watch...


----------



## Harry Cheoh

Taken by using :

Canon EOS 550D
Canon EF 50mm F/1.8 II
Nissin DI622 Mark II
Manual Focus Cheap Extention Tube

Shutter around 1/80 - 1/100 i think.
Aperture is F/16


----------



## mustafa

My Antique 15 Years old G-Shock ... it made me proud in school.


----------



## Hanwen

Full size image can be found here: 
DSC_0733 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## WatchesUK2012

Just some of my Smiths watch photos.


----------



## ipolit




----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont MB1 and B737!


----------



## gasik




----------



## ipolit




----------



## Apia




----------



## diseno




----------



## kjse7en

This is the watch I really love!

Not the best quality of pic but I personally like the _feel _of it in the pictures...hope you like them too


----------



## kibi

photowatches.eu


----------



## Danny T




----------



## blessthisstuff

VENTURA SPARC MGS









we had our hands on the spectacular Ventura SPARC MGS, check out the review and more photos here


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Groundhog66




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## ShellyAE

The Hamilton is my every day watch. I have hardly taken it off since the hubs gave it to me  The others we share.


----------



## porschefan




----------



## SergeyR




----------



## yande

There are some great photos of so so watches and some great watches with so so photos.

Here are my two favouties, so far. both of the same watch, Omega PO modified 2201.50



















and this Sinn 103 Sa


----------



## Mutz331

I've been wondering myself what this beautiful timepiece is. ^^ So unique. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Dual processors for aviation calculations...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Bullet points for the ladies...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Not exactly nature's camouflage...

Breitling B-1 on camo Bund pad...


----------



## Ware

A few of my Orient CFT0004B Semi Skeleton. : )


----------



## Garde-temps

PO 8500 today


----------



## version4.666

aye aye Captain


----------



## transit98

Seiko 6309 "California" Diver
I love the concept of a Seiko / Rolex homage. Bought this one from a member of SCWF back in 2006.


----------



## transit98

Seiko 6309 "California" Diver
I love the concept of a Seiko / Rolex homage.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

My watch. Not my photo (You da man Jaybob).










Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## scubafox




----------



## Garde-temps




----------



## shameless

broadarrow gmt


----------



## Santino




----------



## Monocrom

Which model is that in the bottom pic? That's a good-looking watch.

*EDIT:*

Found it on my own. A nicely done limited edition Kemmner.


----------



## abo_hosni

My Rado Diastar, fits charcoal pants with black shirt


----------



## ericlim.canfast

Wow.. 

It is superb and collectible watch!!!

Bump


----------



## ericlim.canfast

Hi Guys, 

Anybody have their Omega watches collection to let go?

Do let me know and PM me.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## kiwidj

Couple of favorites of my all-time favorite watch...


----------



## Hanwen

Omega Seamaster Electric Blue by H.Y. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## abo_hosni




----------



## yande

bpark19 said:


> It is one of my customers(girl) who bought NOMEA Trucker watch posted. Original strap color is red but changed into black one. It is 24 hours watch. Do you know what time it is now?


That is different. Nice pics but hard for me to read... I'll play 1:57 PM? in the bottom pic...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Going green with a pop of color...


----------



## ipolit

Vostok Amphibia Bronze


----------



## antonio-titanium

Hello to everyone,this is my first post.ferrari panerai granturismo gmt
:t


----------



## antonio-titanium

and one better photo


----------



## diseno




----------



## yande

I keep practicing.. No PS

Omega 2201.50


----------



## diseno




----------



## OliverClozov




----------



## EvilBendy




----------



## OliverClozov

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*

what is this? marinemaster? i cant read it


----------



## diseno

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*


----------



## OliverClozov

rockmastermike said:


>


what kind of band? where might i find one?


----------



## Montijo




----------



## Montijo

Crepas photo collection


----------



## LeeMorgan

One of the best looking watch in it's price range (1600usd) IMHO


----------



## Monocrom

LeeMorgan said:


> One of the best looking watch in it's price range (1600usd) IMHO
> View attachment 815492


You paid the equivalent of $1,600 U.S. dollars for a Seiko 5?

It looks like an SNZH53 model. I've seen those sell for just under $170.


----------



## gyang333




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SergeyR

.


----------



## gyang333

Hey SergeyR, I had that same Hamilton Jazzmaster, and now I have the IWC3714, but looking at your two shots above, it's crazy how similar they look isn't it?


----------



## SergeyR

Absolutely , Hamilton is really nice watch but I had to sale it because they were looking to similar !!!


----------



## various121

I seem to have an affinity for these two pictures I took. Funny enough; they were both taken on August 13th, 4 years apart from each other.


----------



## Looping

My contribution


----------



## Phreaky




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## hogs263

*Re: Post your best watch photos/New Jardur Degreemeter*

Love this picture of the Degreemeter! Had my Eddie Bauer map book, my Smith aviators and my Benchmade pen. CC


----------



## backarelli

*Re: Post your best watch photos/New Jardur Degreemeter*

Here are some of my favorite photos ... :-!


----------



## DarkSide24

*Re: Post your best watch photos/New Jardur Degreemeter*

View attachment 838245
View attachment 838244


----------



## Mr_Skoog

*Re: Post your best watch photos/New Jardur Degreemeter*


----------



## O2AFAC67

Well, the subject matter in these pics is actually more a focus on the Osvaldo Agresti ink blotter rather than the Breitling Cosmonaute. Lovingly hand made from knurled briarwood in Florence, Italy, the "joinery" of the wood is nothing short of amazing. Quite rare and discontinued, I understand this blotter is quite a find for a serious pen collector. I acquired it for a good friend in Belgium who is gifting it to his Father in a couple of weeks. I will be shipping it to him tomorrow so I wanted to take a quick shot of it before it leaves here for good...
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> Well, the subject matter in these pics is actually more a focus on the Osvaldo Agresti ink blotter rather than the Breitling Cosmonaute. Lovingly hand made from knurled briarwood in Florence, Italy, the "joinery" of the wood is nothing short of amazing....
> Best,
> Ron


Another quick shot to highlight the shape of the blotter as well as the grain of the wood. A little darker and warmer than the others but I like this one fairly well...


----------



## Tag Mac

gunnerx said:


> Here are some of my favourite shots of my watches.


That has to be one of the most gorgeous watches Ive seen. What Longines model is it?


----------



## Second Time

No high end piece - Precista military issued from the Falklands era, I like it and quite happy with this shot.


----------



## Michel Périgny

Tissot Visodate


----------



## O2AFAC67

I took this quick shot of my sister's watch back in 2008. I have always liked the colors, shading and details in this shot... :_)
Best,
Ron


----------



## krisp1

OmgS by kr1sp1, on Flickr


smp7 by kr1sp1, on Flickr


seam2 by kr1sp1, on Flickr


----------



## Packleader

I borrowed an iphone last night to post a picture on the Kobold forum. 
This is what I came up with:









:-!
Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## mdw1016




----------



## Tag Mac

Wow, can that watch summon Batman?


----------



## Nadim




----------



## harrym71

Interesting strap, where is it from?


----------



## Nadim

Actually it's just a standard NATO strap that I customized myself. I found it was way too thick to have 2 layers of leather under the case, so I cut the main part of the strap to make it a 2-piece strap, but I kept the part with the hoop at the end so there is still 1 layer of leather under the case. And then I added rivets where i cut the strap so that I could attach the strap to the watch. I'm very happy with the result


----------



## shameless

ww2 timor atp






broad arrow/really enjoy looking at your photos
all i do with these pix for this effect is set up subject however in low light -put camera on tripod -auto setting - stopped right down to 11/16 -shutter release cable and pass small pen torchlight across the subject whilst exposing to highlight -different effect every time no other props


----------



## Matillac




----------



## SilverSword

Brand new Sinn U212 and my very first watch photo. Spent 2 hours shooting and another 3 hours editing this one shot. Now off to clean up all the water in my studio...


----------



## The1

Looks like the time spent payed off well, congrats on the hard earned, great shot!


----------



## merl




----------



## diseno




----------



## Paulchen

Autumn


----------



## Sebas_H

Love the red on red combo!


----------



## diseno




----------



## runner10




----------



## diseno




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## macleod1979

I love the glow!


----------



## Fomenko

It' very nice, isn't it? The blue is the Oris Aquis, and the orange is the Oris Maldives SE. Both great watches!


----------



## Hoozah

Took it for a sale, I think it rather came out amazing


----------



## MaleBox

Just Taken this morning


----------



## marchone

That is a superb photograph. Kudos to you.


----------



## fatehbajwa

marchone said:


> That is a superb photograph. Kudos to you.


+1 Beautiful.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jazzbass251




----------



## Kasanova

Vintage Optima:


----------



## diseno




----------



## sidakumar

My spitfire has seen me through the greatest adventure of my life this last month!


----------



## JPS3

kjse7en said:


> View attachment 768016


I have those sunglasses too! Oh, and beautiful watch!


----------



## slawek




----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick shot from yesterday morning...


----------



## postcardcv

one of my Seikos...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Fresh from this morning...


----------



## wschertz




----------



## Tronic2010

Hi guys..two macros of my fossil watches.. an Arkitekt and a Twist (mechanical)...

















:-!

Cheers


----------



## Lukaz99

zephyrnoid said:


> View attachment 507965


Awesome watch!.... Do I see a knife under it?? I love knives as much as I do watches! What knife is that?


----------



## BMcD

Does anyone have any LUME shots of the Invicta SeaSpider Alpha Quartz? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alamantro

Cool pictures and cool watches!


----------



## Jazzbass251




----------



## O2AFAC67

Older shot but still one of my all time favorites...


----------



## HaleL

This isn't mine but I did get a chance to try it on (and snap pictures of course!!)
Very beautiful watch!


----------



## Tony Abbate

Hello. I am spanking new to this forum and thought I would contribute a photo of my only serious watch.

Nivrel La Grande Manuelle X47


----------



## senna89wc12

My new Benarus Mil-Diver with OEM leather strap. The other one is the Prometheus Baiji which was sold to make way for the Benarus.


----------



## Gary123

I like these two recent ones I took. It was a lot of learning to take decent pictures of watches. I've been a photographer for many years but for the first couple years my watch photos were pretty crappy. They have just recently gotten better as I've figured out a few little things.....


----------



## DPB21

I'm in love with my new watch








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apia




----------



## marchone

Great GMT shots. Did you win it or lose it?


----------



## Apia

marchone said:


> Great GMT shots. Did you win it or lose it?


Thanks 
It´s not mine... A friend lent me this very nice 16710 for a month


----------



## Wish2K

New here. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Gary123

One of my best so far of this watch. Captured this today.


----------



## kormaking




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## MACHENE.Tech

I can't decide


----------



## 00110010000010011001

*the best and most beautiful shots 2012 by 00110010000010011001*


----------



## SergeyR

*Re: the best and most beautiful shots 2012 by 00110010000010011001*


----------



## chickenlittle

Santino said:


>


I love the hands. Take out the date and this might be my holy grail for a pilot watch!

I tried emailing Roland but he seems too busy to reply. Can someone confirm that this is a Kemmner watch?


----------



## camb66




----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot five years ago...


----------



## Remedy01

Not my best but just what I'm wearing at the moment.


----------



## HaleL

Pinned onto the dart board on the barn. I pinned the darts on the 20, the 2, the 5, and the 4  cell phone pic again but I thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## Apia

Some others of this beautifull GMT 16710


----------



## ian31




----------



## Gary123

I've been trying to improve my picture taking over the last year or so and just the other day I captured a few nice ones of my DeWitt Academia Chronographe Sequential. These are from a thread I just did on this watch.


----------



## st3venb

I'm sad that I sort of blew out the upper left corner... that fabric they ship these invictas with doesn't really play well with light.










Flash off camera, 45* to left.

Another in the set...










Camera positioned under umbrella about 45* left of bezel.


----------



## Servietsky75




----------



## Lazycollegekid




----------



## Apia

Watches and Ties ;-)


----------



## Danny T




----------



## eroc

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Beena

I'm quite pleased with these two that I took today.


----------



## andsan




----------



## O2AFAC67

Black croco deployant strap arrived today for granddaughter's Breitling Callistino. Fitted it for a photo this afternoon...


----------



## lumhechati

Here's mine i bought some time back HEUER CHRONO,AUTOMATIC


----------



## chriscentro

Mine best shot has to be this









And I like the following one which was shot with my Samsung phone


----------



## diseno




----------



## Monocrom

Fantastic series of pics. Which Longines model is that above?


----------



## marchone

That Gato guy is good. Technically excellent photography.


----------



## diseno

Monocrom said:


> Fantastic series of pics. Which Longines model is that above?


Longines Flagship 650.2


----------



## diseno

marchone said:


> That Gato guy is good. Technically excellent photography.


:-!:-!:-!:-!

:-d


----------



## Monocrom

diseno said:


> Longines Flagship 650.2


Thanks. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Granddaughter's watch...


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## smoothsweephand

Great photos. Thanks.


----------



## Bidle

Really like these photo because of the lay-out and it shows the variations of the dial


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## fatehbajwa

No patch on what you guys do...but this is one of my better ones.


----------



## Bidle

fatehbajwa said:


> No patch on what you guys do...but this is one of my better ones.
> 
> View attachment 955463


Absolutely nothing wrong with it. Nice watch and perfect photo! One question, do wonder what the red thing is below the watch!?


----------



## The1

Looks like needle nose pliers...
pjust a wild guess. I was wondering yesterday, then when you asked I took a second look and it sort of materialized.


----------



## primabaleron

DA36


----------



## primabaleron

Enicar Day Date '70








Enicar Sherpa '60








Tissot Sideral '70








JLC Memovox '70


----------



## fatehbajwa

Bidle said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with it. Nice watch and perfect photo! One question, do wonder what the red thing is below the watch!?


Yup......needle nose pliers.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Beena

A couple I took today of my brand new Seiko 5. My first ever lume shot too.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Beena said:


> View attachment 957246


Nice lume shot! I'm a sucker for 'em. You can sell me any watch with a good lume shot.


----------



## Beena

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Nice lume shot! I'm a sucker for 'em. You can sell me any watch with a good lume shot.


Thanks bud. This one's definitely not for sale


----------



## rockmastermike

Base 000


----------



## rockmastermike

PAM024


----------



## NoleenELT




----------



## Beena

Few more of the latest purchase.


----------



## Steve2011

The best watch ive had is IWC big ingenier 7 day power reserve awsome peice of engineer in the movemnet ..


----------



## Connoistre

Grabbed this photo today. This was with the Canon 50mm, very hard to get a good shot. I'm awaiting a 100mm Canon macro lens to be able to get more detail.


----------



## Paulchen

Nomos Club


----------



## Eddu

Stopped at a traffic ligth my bronze watch:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hand wound 24hr Caliber B12 (Lemania 1873-1877) resting on a backpack cover for a splash of color...
Best,
Ron










_and the other side shown resting on some company "swag"..._


----------



## Connoistre

First lume shot. Canon 100mm 2.8L macro lens on a 5D.


----------



## frankyp81

Some of my fave pics of my small collection.


----------



## Connoistre

As you can probably tell, I'm loving the new macro lens. This is a Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm.


----------



## The1

Macros are a great deal of fun Enjoy!


----------



## Jay Y

My new Seiko.


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## EvoRich

I like how these turned out. Took these the other day. I posted them in the Seiko/Citizen section


----------



## frankyp81

loving the leather strap on the night hawk #evorich


----------



## Paulchen

another lumeshot


----------



## Beena

Millionsmart Flying Tourbillon


----------



## EvoRich

frankyp81 said:


> loving the leather strap on the night hawk #evorich


I ordered a second Nighthawk, just because I usually like to wear this black one on a black NATO or Zulu. So, since I liked it on leather so much I just bought another one. But I bought the BJ7017-16F version.


----------



## FlexGunship

JJC said:


>


Just a wild guess... was that a 30 exposure?


----------



## MichaelB_Can

Rolex Submariner 1680 (1977)
View attachment 966747
View attachment 966748
View attachment 966749
View attachment 966751

First pic(s) taken by a friend , the rest taken with an iPhone 4S camera .

Mike B , Canada


----------



## MichaelB_Can

There are some REALLY NICE photo's on here guys !! & some extremely nice watches !!


Mike B , Canada


----------



## Cacator

Rolex GMT-Master II 116710LN by Cacator, on Flickr


----------



## calebdexter

Taken with my phone.


----------



## The1

FlexGunship said:


> Just a wild guess... was that a 30 exposure?


Lol.... Good "guess"


----------



## cxwrench

here's a few i've taken over the last couple of months
View attachment 968342


View attachment 968343


View attachment 968344


View attachment 968345


----------



## hoangvisuals

My Squale 50 ATM
View attachment 969171

View attachment 969172

View attachment 969173


----------



## okumonux

The colour of Speedmaster.


----------



## Matt0129

Little logo action


----------



## MichaelB_Can

iPhone pic
View attachment 970517


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Straight Banana

I think my cat likes the 007 a lot. I'll ask him if I can get it back tomorrow... or in about a week...:-(

View attachment 973679


----------



## zephyrnoid

View attachment 973858

So I write this, both as a stylist and a professional photographer. One of my sponsors asked me why I'm constantly switching my straps around in my photos, repositioning the buckled strap on the bottom of the watch, rather than at the top.
For as long as I can remember, my super stylish grandfather did this and one time I asked him why, this is a paraphrasing of what he said to me. Let me know if you agree and if not, why not!

The correct orientation for the buckle of a strapped watch is hanging from the '6-Oclock' or 'lower' lugs . 99% of makers incorrectly position the buckle at the '12-Oclock' lugs so when worn, the 'tag' end protrudes towards the "audience" . This is as rude as showing someone the sole of your shoe, and is incorrect form for strap watches in addition to actually contributing to tag- end snagging on all manner of impediments. Furthermore, when positioned with the buckle trailing the '6-Oclock' (as shown) the buckle is properly 'presented' to the admiring audience as the wearer twists his wrist to read the time, and if present, a signed buckle is diplayed for all to see, as a measure of prideful branding.
I wear ALL my strapped watches, other than deployment buckled ones 
this way. How or why on earth so many makers mount the buckles on the wrong end is beyond me.


----------



## MichaelB_Can

Straight Banana said:


> I think my cat likes the 007 a lot. I'll ask him if I can get it back tomorrow... or in about a week...:-(
> 
> View attachment 973679


Never mind a Guard Dog !!!! Cats can be pretty nasty if they want to be ! (Or if you get close to that watch !) lol

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## wwarren




----------



## HaleL

wwarren said:


>


Haha 👍


----------



## The1

zephyrnoid said:


> So I write this, both as a stylist and a professional photographer. One of my sponsors asked me why I'm constantly switching my straps around in my photos, repositioning the buckled strap on the bottom of the watch, rather than at the top.
> For as long as I can remember, my super stylish grandfather did this and one time I asked him why, this is a paraphrasing of what he said to me. Let me know if you agree and if not, why not!
> 
> The correct orientation for the buckle of a strapped watch is hanging from the '6-Oclock' or 'lower' lugs . 99% of makers incorrectly position the buckle at the '12-Oclock' lugs so when worn, the 'tag' end protrudes towards the "audience" . This is as rude as showing someone the sole of your shoe, and is incorrect form for strap watches in addition to actually contributing to tag- end snagging on all manner of impediments. Furthermore, when positioned with the buckle trailing the '6-Oclock' (as shown) the buckle is properly 'presented' to the admiring audience as the wearer twists his wrist to read the time, and if present, a signed buckle is diplayed for all to see, as a measure of prideful branding.
> I wear ALL my strapped watches, other than deployment buckled ones
> this way. How or why on earth so many makers mount the buckles on the wrong end is beyond me.


I agree and disagree with this idea. I like most of the points, but while walking with the "tag" towards yourself now, it's going to snag on you more oftentimes rather then on desk corners and such "which I've never snagged before... Maybe I'm just conscious of where I walk... I don't know. But yes, I agree, to have the buckle properly displayed would be perfect reason to aim it towards your audience, friends, or entourage. May try your grandfathers theory out on a watch or two and see how it goes.


----------



## xxxlippy69xxx

my trench watch


----------



## calebdexter




----------



## merl

Two Russians
View attachment 977405


View attachment 977407


----------



## ReEIsS

shameless said:


> View attachment 850583
> ww2 timor atp
> View attachment 850585
> broad arrow/really enjoy looking at your photos
> all i do with these pix for this effect is set up subject however in low light -put camera on tripod -auto setting - stopped right down to 11/16 -shutter release cable and pass small pen torchlight across the subject whilst exposing to highlight -different effect every time no other props


The first watch is just stunning! Really nostalgic, love it!


----------



## diseno

My Oris Small Seconds:


----------



## Beena

diseno said:


> My Oris Small Seconds:


Great photos and nice watch.


----------



## jamesmhowe

What watch is this?


----------



## Pennapolis

diseno said:


> My Oris Small Seconds:


Love the strap! Did it come with the Oris? If not, where did you get it? I have a yellow dialed Deep Blue Sundiver with a similar case and I'd love to buy a leather strap for it.


----------



## joins

Some quick pictures of my new speedmaster 3570.50!

View attachment 982116


View attachment 982117


View attachment 982118


----------



## primabaleron

Omega Seamaster 120m SHOM

View attachment 984724


----------



## naunau

View attachment 984951


View attachment 984952


View attachment 984953


----------



## Jazzbass251

View attachment 985101
vintage seiko

View attachment 985102
seiko 5


----------



## IamtheToph

View attachment 988131


View attachment 988133


View attachment 988136


View attachment 988137


----------



## pressthefight

*
View attachment 993365
*


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Red hot chili

View attachment 993796


Rado Hyperchrome XL

scratch resistant Ceramic


----------



## mantis fist

View attachment 993982
View attachment 993983
View attachment 993984
View attachment 993985
View attachment 993986
View attachment 993987
View attachment 993988
View attachment 993989
View attachment 993990
View attachment 993991
View attachment 993993
View attachment 993994
View attachment 993995
View attachment 993996
View attachment 993997
View attachment 993998
View attachment 993999
View attachment 994000
View attachment 994000


----------



## pressthefight

View attachment 994949
View attachment 994944
View attachment 994945
View attachment 994937
View attachment 994936


----------



## VenatorWatch

My Resco's...
i am no photographer. Sorry....


----------



## Beena

My new Orient Bambino

View attachment 995140


View attachment 995141


View attachment 995142


View attachment 995143


----------



## diseno

Omega Cal.1012


----------



## The1

^^^^. Lovely post processing and bokeh!


----------



## omegaseeker

View attachment 996350


View attachment 996351


----------



## fatehbajwa

One of my better ones.....

View attachment 996876


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## bogelo

I just joined this forum.

This is the back of my Omega Seamaster GMT









My Armand Nicolet Hunter Regulator 9047a, beautiful watch.


----------



## DucanAndersonWatchDealer

Will reserve this place so I can post my collection later.


----------



## Lefty2

Hi Everyone
Sorry if this ain't the right thread, wonder if anyone on here can shed some light on this old watch I've had since a child, (sorry for the poor photos) It's a Veranda Digital Swiss Made 
17 Jewels, Shock Protected.
It's got a few scratches on it, and a hair, right around the counter, but other than that still works, I did a net search but to no avale.
If I'm sitting on a goldmine...or a pile of ....... please let me know.
PS I still have the original strap, but the stitching is tore on the pin side.
Thanks


----------



## Lefty2

Sorry having trouble uploading photos


----------



## Lefty2

View attachment 1001140


----------



## nimbushopper

Just shot these this morning!


----------



## arodprn

Hello all. My Invicta Bijoux Lupah (Swiss Quartz) was purchased when the brand made high quality watches and took pride in their craftsmanship; not something I can say about their current lineups not to mention their newer Lupahs. Disappointing.
View attachment 1003372
View attachment 1003374


----------



## arodprn

Beautiful watch and photos. I've come to appreciate Oris. I'm eyeballing a TT1 for a future purchase.


----------



## arodprn

Your Rolex is amazing. Nice pics.


----------



## naunau

View attachment 1003646


View attachment 1003647


View attachment 1003648


View attachment 1003650


----------



## wilemdogs95

View attachment 1004200
Anniversary gift from wife.Emporio Armani ceramica


----------



## diseno




----------



## BenL

diseno said:


> Omega Cal.1012


Jaw dropping shots, I wish I could take pictures like this.


----------



## non-stop

Here are some of my best efforts





































Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fatehbajwa

I like the way this one has come out.

View attachment 1005431


----------



## hoangvisuals

naunau said:


> View attachment 1003646
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003647
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003648
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003650


Love your stowa flieger!


----------



## diseno




----------



## Trow

Relatively new to watches and this forum, and perhaps I was a little hasty with my first few purchases, but here is the best/nicest watch I currently own:

View attachment 1010803


----------



## The1

Don't worry, I believe all of us have been down that road at some point. It's all about what is right for you and what makes you happy. You'll never please everyone, so don't try.

and that's a nice looking watch


----------



## Papalien

Amazing thread!! My first post here on the forum:

Panerai Luminor 320:

View attachment 1015762


View attachment 1015766


View attachment 1015769


Rolex Submariner 116610LV:

View attachment 1015778


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## theksti272

When i got the promised percentage, my parents got for me following wrist watch, which is why it's so special!!!


----------



## cbomb

bartheck said:


> My Custom
> 
> View attachment 410622
> View attachment 410620
> 
> 
> And newbie - Seagull 1963
> 
> View attachment 410619
> View attachment 410616


How did you make your custom?!


----------



## FnuSnu99




----------



## Dangeruss3

I'm no photographer, but I don't think these are too bad for an iPhone. Of course a little bit of Photoshop doesn't hurt. 

View attachment 1020351


View attachment 1020353


View attachment 1020315


View attachment 1020317


View attachment 1020319


View attachment 1020323


View attachment 1020325


View attachment 1020326


View attachment 1020327


View attachment 1020329


View attachment 1020330


View attachment 1020332


View attachment 1020333


View attachment 1020334


----------



## _rene_

Dangeruss3 said:


> I'm no photographer, but I don't think these are too bad for an iPhone. Of course a little bit of Photoshop doesn't hurt.
> 
> View attachment 1020323


Nice PAM and Andre Johnson jersey.

Here are my twins...


----------



## naunau

View attachment 1020529


View attachment 1020530


----------



## Dangeruss3

_rene_ said:


> Nice PAM and Andre Johnson jersey.
> 
> Here are my twins...


Yes...good 'ol #80.


----------



## twingo




----------



## Benjaminblake

I think this one is the best one for me.
View attachment 1023207


----------



## _Astro_




----------



## Andres Restrepo

here are some I like:





































Cheers


----------



## Runaque

Some of my best shots, first real attempt to product photography.


----------



## zephyrnoid

Before coming around to 'inside' tag end placement, I snagged heavily on...
everything around. I spend a lot of time working with gear> photo, video, audio, camping, hiking, boating, flyfishing and that outsider tag end would sometimes ruin a cast or get caught on a door edge etc.
But for sure, desk use is less hazardous.



The1 said:


> I agree and disagree with this idea. I like most of the points, but while walking with the "tag" towards yourself now, it's going to snag on you more oftentimes rather then on desk corners and such "which I've never snagged before... Maybe I'm just conscious of where I walk... I don't know. But yes, I agree, to have the buckle properly displayed would be perfect reason to aim it towards your audience, friends, or entourage. May try your grandfathers theory out on a watch or two and see how it goes.


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## JohnP33

Took this one last night.









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMCBanshee

Nice watchs!


----------



## ipolit

Today I made a new strap for my Orient so here is the result


----------



## DMCBanshee

I like the wood/leather combo.


----------



## ENIGMAS1




----------



## DMCBanshee

My Invicta sitting on the rock


----------



## Paulchen

Marcello Nettuno


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Paulchen said:


> Marcello Nettuno
> 
> View attachment 1034871


How many takes?


----------



## Paulchen

a few one, I really don?t know










Drops
Wassertropfen Highspeed Fotografie - Daniel Nimmervoll

;-)
This is the most popular UltraSlo water balloon shot - YouTube


----------



## The1

Great video post....


----------



## Apia




----------



## abo_hosni

Parnis, my first chinese mechanical watch






>>






>>


----------



## ocean9




----------



## ocean9




----------



## Sigfortunata

PAM 104 , My EDW complete with dings and scratches on a brand new handmade strap from TOSHI


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Pennapolis

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Love the C60. Real nice photo too!


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Danny T

Here is my best to date, because a photographer friend of mine gave me 2 thumbs up for it....lol


----------



## Lander

Tritium POWER!


----------



## FitzroyTom




----------



## mrk

A few of mine from over the course of the year.


----------



## David J. Fulde

Just finished up this set today of my new Orient Mako 

































































Feedback appreciated!


----------



## dowsing

I like this one best



David J. Fulde said:


> Just finished up this set today of my new Orient Mako
> 
> View attachment 1083318
> 
> 
> Feedback appreciated!


----------



## Prohibit

Picture taken with iphone


----------



## nathanclarinet

Got great colour and clarity with this one from my HTC one s:


----------



## DantheMan!

Taken with my S3, decided to play with my settings a little


----------



## chabum




----------



## Tag Mac

Aren't these pages for photos of your own watch?


----------



## BelgianR26




----------



## abo_hosni




----------



## bubas

nice set what brand?????


Danny T said:


>


----------



## Danny T

bubas said:


> nice set what brand?????


It's the H20 watch brand and the Orca 'dive' and 'dress' model


----------



## ducnalf

*Invicta 6849*

Just got it, more details will come soon ...


----------



## mrk

*Re: Invicta 6849*

Finally!


----------



## JoshuaTeo

*Re: Invicta 6849*


----------



## mrk

*Re: Invicta 6849*


----------



## okinana

*My two German friends*

Sinn 103 Ti TESTAF and Tutima Military NATO Chronograph T


----------



## okinana

*Can't get enough of my two German friends*


----------



## JoshuaTeo

*Re: Can't get enough of my two German friends*

My babies


----------



## zephyrnoid




----------



## tysburkett




----------



## Jacques Gudé

Zero Hour...


----------



## BelgianR26




----------



## Tag Mac

tysburkett said:


> View attachment 1103762


Classy watch.


----------



## Robertdj




----------



## zephyrnoid

Hey fellow watch aficionados
I've posted some new samples of my work and thought to share the over-arching URL vs individual pictures>
The newest watch shots at right at the top of the page.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hanwen

Here are some shots of my newly arrived Seiko SKX007. Cheers!


----------



## pandaerik

Shots of 2 of my dress watches 

Zenith Chronomaster Open T









IWC Portuguese Chronograph White Gold


----------



## Jolly Green John

I'm new to photography and usually use my iPhone for most shots but I tried this shot with a Canon Rebel EOS T4i. The picture is of my Égard Adoro. I've found that it's slightly hard to photograph rose gold.


----------



## okinana

*My fave watch (for now)*

Sinn 103 St

103_St


Acrylic103


----------



## kevin_b1

*Re: My fave watch (for now)*

My latest dress watch


----------



## Sol Invictus




----------



## mrk




----------



## Tag Mac

What Longines is it? 
Can people put the name and model with the watches they post so we know what they are?


----------



## Monocrom

Tag Mac said:


> What Longines is it?


HydroConquest.


----------



## Deko

my favorite


----------



## Tag Mac

Monocrom said:


> HydroConquest.



Thanks very much. Nice photo and great looking watch.


----------



## mrk

Tag Mac said:


> What Longines is it?
> Can people put the name and model with the watches they post so we know what they are?


Sorry yup it's the HydroConquest 39mm Auto Blue on Hirsch Osiris strap with my own deployment clasp.

Another pic:


----------



## Monocrom

Tag Mac said:


> Thanks very much. Nice photo and great looking watch.


Have to agree that it's beautiful. Plan on getting one myself soon.


----------



## Tag Mac

They remind me of Breitlings a bit. I have seen many nice watches on here that have led me to purchasing one, hence why I like to know what they are.


----------



## zephyrnoid




----------



## DeanAsh

My grails, the Zenith Montre d'Aeronef Type 20 Specials


----------



## zephyrnoid

DeanAsh said:


> My grails, the Zenith Montre d'Aeronef Type 20 Specials
> 
> View attachment 1113027


Drooooooooool! Love it!


----------



## DeanAsh

They are gorgeous. Large, yes, at 57.5mm, but the size was necessary to accommodate the beautiful 5011K pocket watch movement inside.
More pictures, along with the Zenith Mark V Cockpit watch from 1917.


----------



## mpvick

just went through every page beautiful watches


----------



## Deko

Some close-up photos


----------



## texasAUtiger

Tag Mac said:


> What Longines is it?
> Can people put the name and model with the watches they post so we know what they are?


Yes, please. Great thread but adding this would make it even better.


----------



## JoshuaTeo

Deko said:


> Some close-up photos
> 
> View attachment 1113893
> 
> 
> View attachment 1113894
> 
> 
> View attachment 1113895
> 
> 
> View attachment 1113896
> 
> 
> View attachment 1113897
> 
> 
> View attachment 1113898
> 
> 
> View attachment 1113899
> 
> 
> View attachment 1113896


nice collection, would love to know the model


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Runaque

One from today of my newly arrived 47mm Getat 1950 Marina Militare power reserve watch.


----------



## Tag Mac

Runaque said:


> One from today of my newly arrived *47mm* Getat 1950 Marina Militare power reserve watch.


Thats a clock, not a watch...Looks good though.


----------



## Runaque

Tag Mac said:


> Thats a clock, not a watch...Looks good though.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Watermark




----------



## lucky watch

Diesel fashion brand, took the picture at Easter.


----------



## dave81




----------



## yurikim

Half moon Omega








Boutique








Geneve 1973








Georges-Favre Jacot 1902








Henry Moser & Cie 1910








One hand limited edition Luch






















Luch 1983








Omega pocket








Oriosa Chronograph ~1950








Vostok Amfibia Reef








Tag Heuer Aquaracer








Tavannes Watch ~1915








Waltham pocket 1902








Dreyfus Freres & Cie 1900








Vostok Amfibia


----------



## Hanwen

My new arrival- Seiko Military Quartz


----------



## M.N

Watermark said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## Mark355

Currently for sale.


----------



## RickP

These are my 2 best using a home made light box (modified cardboard box!) Hope they work as this is my first post


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## yurikim

New arrivals: two vintage russians:


----------



## dave81




----------



## sinner777




----------



## Hanwen

good old SKX007


----------



## Hanwen

Sinn 556


----------



## diseno




----------



## Anthonypdawson

Halios Laguna








Victorinox Airboss Mach IV


----------



## primabaleron

After snow...








The cat...








Batman...


----------



## Anaxyrus

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Jazzbass251




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Anthonypdawson

Airboss Mach IV (Again)


----------



## Vincile

337


----------



## Apia




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Vincile




----------



## Apia

Very nice picture Vincile :-!


----------



## Paulchen

Archimede Pilot 36


----------



## Hanwen

MM300


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Anthonypdawson

Marathon TSAR


----------



## lucky watch

Orient Mako.


----------



## Apia




----------



## Vincile

Awesome Apia :-!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Grandaughter's piggy bank...


----------



## AustinPeacock

Graf zeppelin


----------



## w4tchnut

Took this pic of the big Hammy just last night.







Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark355




----------



## jeffbethd

Pansar on shark mesh, my favorite combo yet...


----------



## Apia




----------



## zaytsuca




----------



## kevin_b1

Thought I would share my new Chris Ward C3 that arrived on Friday


----------



## Cognac0113

This is my Diesel DZ4243 (photos taken from a phone, hence the lousy resolution). Compared to fellow heavyweights in this forum, it's a humble piece..but still, I love it. Can't bear to wear it yet (hence, the protective film over the mineral still. lol)


----------



## abo_hosni

Ladies Rado Florence with a new strap







>







>







>







>







>


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## Vincile




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## babyivan

My summer collection....









The Seiko 5 with the silver face is sporting a much nicer band now.

This is what I took with me while working at a summer camp. Represents about a 3rd of my total collection.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Avro Arrow

My Movado Men's Sports Edition (SE) Stainless Steel with Blue Museum Face:


----------



## Apia




----------



## Apia




----------



## yurikim

Fusee verge, 1829 by case hallmarks.


----------



## Nixmazda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fad




----------



## StratosZ4




----------



## schtozo

.


----------



## schtozo

Some of mine!

Fromanteel









Officina, zeppelin, fromanteel









Le jour


----------



## Dangeruss3

Here are some of mine taken with an iPhone 5...usually at my desk under fluorescent lighting. Edited in Lightroom and/or Photoshop.


----------



## mrk




----------



## Saba51

Torgoen T26


----------



## Apia




----------



## schtozo

Italian met german!


----------



## took

With my awesome beard comb!








Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

LOL

I've seen those beard-combs before. I hear they do an excellent job on those particularly rough and nasty whiskers.


----------



## Jrunr

schtozo said:


> Italian met german!


What watch is this? I really like it!!


----------



## Cacator

Omega Seamaster 2252.50 by Cacator, on Flickr


Zenith New Vintage 1965 by Cacator, on Flickr


Zenith Elite by Cacator, on Flickr


Stowa Antea KS by Cacator, on Flickr


Oyster Clasp by Cacator, on Flickr


----------



## dewood

yurikim said:


> Fusee verge, 1829 by case hallmarks.
> View attachment 1163735
> View attachment 1163736
> View attachment 1163737


Awesome photos, 1st one especially


----------



## schtozo

Jrunr said:


> What watch is this? I really like it!!


Officina del tempo, "block" thanks for the compliment


----------



## Apia

[/quote]


----------



## okinana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OCDood




----------



## OCDood




----------



## Anthonypdawson




----------



## OliverClozov

I want a Sinn so badly


----------



## brwaldm

My best 2 photos; the Stowa has a little bit of post editing...

















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## took

my iPhone photography

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthonypdawson

Laguna on leather Zulu from Tasmania


----------



## Vincile

Seiko SNKK45K1


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atmosphere82




----------



## Vincile

coccinelle & Seiko SNKK45K1


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vincile

20-cent


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Nadim




----------



## mrk




----------



## Nadim

mrk said:


>


Nice Longines.

And did I spot the shifter of a BMW 330Ci ZHP?


----------



## mrk

Nadim said:


> Nice Longines.
> 
> And did I spot the shifter of a BMW 330Ci ZHP?


318Ci Sport (UK so we don't have ZHP here) - Sport comes with ///M suspension, wider rear tyres, ///M trim, ///M steering wheel and short shift weighted gear stick. The gator is custom thick Italian leather though as the stock ones with all BMWs are pretty rubbish


----------



## Looping

My contribution


----------



## Anthonypdawson




----------



## milanzmaj

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/milanzmaj/media/DSC_0359_zps91e36d17.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/milanzmaj/media/DSCN8351_zps88520c07.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## H2F




----------



## abo_hosni

I love this watch since I was a child


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## Memphis1

wanted to share my new Mido Multifort with some macros


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Looping said:


> My contribution
> 
> View attachment 1183833
> 
> 
> View attachment 1183834


Go on...


----------



## OCDood




----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apia




----------



## O2AFAC67

Hmmmm... Ok. Pick one... ;-) :-d

*LINK:* 500px / Ron Scott / Flow

Best,
Ron


----------



## Patnmand

A couple of close ups of my two Swiss watches:




Black and white of the back of the Navitimer:


Movement shot of my Son's Hamilton:


My two current Russians:


----------



## polonorte2

Some shots I took...


----------



## Apia

Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## czcivic

This is my best...


----------



## Dangeruss3




----------



## diseno




----------



## Bryan66

iPhone pics...


----------



## Apia

Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

diseno said:


>


Lovely pic and absolutely beautiful gallery pics on Flickr. :-! Have you thought of placing your gallery on 500PX? :think: They have a "Flow" option which really highlights your photos in an unusual and stunning format. Here is my gallery Flow... Link: 500px / Ron Scott / Flow
Best Regards,
Ron


----------



## diseno

O2AFAC67 said:


> Lovely pic and absolutely beautiful gallery pics on Flickr. :-! Have you thought of placing your gallery on 500PX? :think: They have a "Flow" option which really highlights your photos in an unusual and stunning format. Here is my gallery Flow... Link: 500px / Ron Scott / Flow
> Best Regards,
> Ron


My 500px!

And thanks for you words! :-!


----------



## O2AFAC67

diseno said:


> My 500px!
> 
> And thanks for you words! :-!


Terrific galleries, Eduardo! Thank you so much for sharing!
Best,
Ron


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milanzmaj

View attachment 1209324


----------



## jschemel

1962 Hamilton Automatic 
-Jim


Hamilton Automatic 1962 by jmschemel, on Flickr


----------



## BeerGuy




----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abo_hosni

>


----------



## Petu




----------



## Hanwen

Grand Seiko SBGX061









And Seiko Spirit Blue Spark


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark355




----------



## O2AFAC67

Home cooking...


----------



## TysonJones




----------



## Drews 50




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## vlax10

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## primabaleron

Enicar Sherpa Super Dive again...









Heuer Regatta 3 Atu...


----------



## james rai

hi, my new Seiko


----------



## caesare




----------



## abo_hosni




----------



## watchobs




----------



## farcry33

Seiko scc017


----------



## KillaSkill

GXW-56-1B


----------



## diseno




----------



## Monocrom

diseno said:


>


Possibly the best photo of a Speedmaster I've ever seen.


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Siebeck

It's been a long time since I took a photograph of a watch, but I spontaneously ordered some nato straps and had to take some shots !


Speedbird Nato von absolute_rookie auf Flickr


----------



## zephyrnoid

2013 Corvette Stingray + Seiko/Pulsar Chronograph


----------



## diseno

Monocrom said:


> Possibly the best photo of a Speedmaster I've ever seen.


Many thanks for your words...


----------



## bert69

Sturmanskie Strela:


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## harrym71




----------



## O2AFAC67

Red and black ladderback... 

Best,
Ron


----------



## primabaleron

EP Ch.Vermont


----------



## Siebeck

Excellent shot, stunning quality !

Love Zenith and their Chronos, lovely watches !


----------



## primabaleron

Sherpa Super Dive II


----------



## ViktorV




----------



## Arcitecht

Current desktop BG  I have really hi res ones if anyone wants.


----------



## TiGG3RCaT

Monocrom said:


> Possibly the best photo of a Speedmaster I've ever seen.


Agreed.


----------



## O2AFAC67

You can always tell when Autumn is near by the sweet smells in the air...

Best,
Ron


----------



## Bobocam




----------



## ASCND




----------



## aeroeng1

Breitling Colt Auto II


----------



## aeroeng1

...and Omega Speedmaster


----------



## O2AFAC67

Put a lid on it this morning and orange you glad?...


Best,
Ron



Edit: Maybe it just needs a different lid and a different perspective... :-d



Edit: And if we lose the lights we'll need some lume for assistance...


----------



## rwbenjey

Latest set of photos. Playing on the dark side of black and white today:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Bomber on a "VIP" croco...


----------



## EvoRich

Some of mine from the past month or so...


----------



## Me and the Devil

My first post.

Hi guys, just wanted to share a few of my favourite pics with you.

Cheers, Andy


----------



## zephyrnoid

harrym71 said:


>


With a Lamy Safari no less!


----------



## Monocrom

EvoRich said:


>


Even on its own, that Hamilton just looks good. With that strap, it's drool-worthy.


----------



## Megan Plisky

I think this one is amazing!!!

http://mdy.lv/9FiveWatch


----------



## O2AFAC67

Doesn't seem possible. Almost a half century has passed since Gene Cernan left the last footprint on the lunar surface. I wonder if we'll ever be back there again?... :think: Not likely in our lifetime I suppose and certainly will never happen with the current political/economic climate... :-|
Best,
Ron

Fading memories...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Appropriately attired... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## fjcamry

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Beena

O2AFAC67 said:


> Doesn't seem possible. Almost a half century has passed since Gene Cernan left the last footprint on the lunar surface. I wonder if we'll ever be back there again?... :think: Not likely in our lifetime I suppose and certainly will never happen with the current political/economic climate... :-|
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> Fading memories...


Ron, can I ask what part you played in the Apollo program? It's a pretty cool claim to fame.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Beena said:


> Ron, can I ask what part you played in the Apollo program? It's a pretty cool claim to fame.


Hi, Beena. Well, not really a claim to fame. Literally thousands of like minded folks made up what was arguably the greatest technological team in history. I was privileged and honored to have been part of it. Here is one of the systems with which I was involved... Apollo Lunar Surface Experiments Package - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

*We can always use a "touch of red"...*

My late wife said that a lot about her absolute favorite color... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Beena

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Beena. Well, not really a claim to fame. Literally thousands of like minded folks made up what was arguably the greatest technological team in history. I was privileged and honored to have been part of it. Here is one of the systems with which I was involved... Apollo Lunar Surface Experiments Package - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


No that still is a great claim to fame. Having been part of something so incredible and historically important is really special. You must be very proud.

Thanks for the link. Just about every piece of equipment in that article had an awesome name.

What did you actually do? Some kind of scientist I take it?


----------



## makusf

*Re: We can always use a "touch of red"...*

Just goofing around with a camera...

The watch is a DIY project that started with the case, a 40mm NOS steel-saphire-5ATM case that has a nice heft and rugged quality without being overly macho. The lines are strong, somewhat industrial, but elegant. The movement is the sturdy ETA 2824-2, gold plated, with hands purchased from Ofrei Watch and Jewelry Supply in Oakland, CA. The band I got off eBay from a Chinese manufacture; it's quite strong, and I thought the look of the flattened links worked well with the case design.

I had decided to go without a dial because I thought the look of the watch mechanism in gold plate to be quite beautiful. The case has an interior bezel with suitable hour markings, but the bezel position also allows the movement to sit lower in the case, giving a greater depth and three-dimensional look to the interior, with the hands floating above the movement and not siting flat on a dial.

It's a pretty straightforward watch--it just tells the time--but always a pleasure to look at, especially in the sunlight. Or in the pool, as I swim a lot and wanted to put together a watch suitable for a swimsuit as well as a business suit.


----------



## Beena

Some I took today of my SNK809 on a new strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*November 13th, feeling "The Blues" today...*

b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## JuJu.

*My IWC BP 5002*


----------



## Sub2012

Well upload my photos once the application works again smh

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Need that first cup of coffee...*

to cure the camera shakes this morning... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Sylwia.kl

*Re: Need that first cup of coffee...*

beautiful photo of Breitling. the camera definitely had an image stabilization


----------



## Mark355

*Re: Need that first cup of coffee...*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Launch at O ten hundred hours...*

Thermocompensated SuperQuartz B-1 aviator chronograph on OEM camel color croco deployant strap...
Best,
Ron



Confirming today's date...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Stuck chronograph pusher?...*

If that ever happens, this guy has a solution... ;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## NexApex

*Re: Stuck chronograph pusher?...*

Oh, that is gorgeous ^


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Thanksgiving day less than a week away in the U.S.*

Shot my display back Breitling Cosmonaute this time last year posed on a Thanksgiving turkey rug (tail feathers in background). Strap is an OEM "camel" color croco on OEM deployant clasp. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## vkimo

*Re: Thanksgiving day less than a week away in the U.S.*

So many amazing photographers on here, here's my humble submission.


----------



## KIGER

*Re: Thanksgiving day less than a week away in the U.S.*

Some Shots of my Milsub Prototype.

On a leather Gunny Le Mans








With The White Falcon








In the Lotus








On the Display stand


----------



## masterdelgado

*Re: Thanksgiving day less than a week away in the U.S.*


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## sidakumar

that is a gorgeous photo!


Vincile said:


> 20-cent


----------



## primabaleron

Three...


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## martial8




----------



## martial8




----------



## Anthonypdawson

*Re: Thanksgiving day less than a week away in the U.S.*



vkimo said:


> So many amazing photographers on here, here's my humble submission.


Nice shot - not humble at all!

My new Speedy:


----------



## gabor7676

I am not a photographer,only try it,,


----------



## gabor7676

Pobeda,,,


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beer O'Clock

primabaleron said:


> Three...
> 
> View attachment 1292488


What are these? Very nice.


----------



## Monocrom

Beer O'Clock said:


> What are these? Very nice.


The one on the right looks like an homage of the Longines Legend Diver.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## dacattoo

A few favorite shots


----------



## O2AFAC67

A cloudy day today means the lighting could have been better for this bill paying shot...


----------



## primabaleron

Monocrom said:


> The one on the right looks like an homage of the Longines Legend Diver.


Very funny


----------



## Monocrom

primabaleron said:


> Very funny


Ironically, I think you were the only one who noticed what I meant.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*50 Shades of grey...*

Well, maybe only five actually but it probably got your attention anyway... ;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## lvt

*Re: 50 Shades of grey...*


----------



## Apia

*Re: 50 Shades of grey...*


I comme Irrésistible - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


G comme Garçon - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Maquillage - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M & Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M - Ambiance Automnale par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M - Ambiance Automnale par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


L comme Lagon - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Sylwia.kl

*Re: 50 Shades of grey...*

Apia33 - very imaginatively photos and that title....  super!


----------



## migitcheetah

chriscentro said:


>


That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Apia

*Re: 50 Shades of grey...*

Thanks 

The title is not of me...


----------



## Sylwia.kl

*Re: 50 Shades of grey...*



Apia33 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The title is not of me...


I know. But it is spirituelle and I like it 

so, super photos and watches...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Your Submariner shots...*



Apia33 said:


> Maquillage - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


I love all your photos Alex but this one really does it for me. Wonderful work. :-! Thank you so much for sharing! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Dreary winter weather here now. Thought I'd try to brighten up the day a little bit... ;-) b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apia

*Re: Your Submariner shots...*



O2AFAC67 said:


> I love all your photos Alex but this one really does it for me. Wonderful work. :-! Thank you so much for sharing!
> Best,
> Ron


Thanks Ron, you can see all my photos here by albums Apiacreations' photosets on Flickr and there all gallery Flickr: Apiacreations' Photostream


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Here's a few of my best_


----------



## Me and the Devil

Datejust 116234



Panerai 112



Submariner Silver Serti, 16613


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Hail Mary...*

:think:


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Simple enough...*



Edit: Decided to try a cropped version for closer detail...


----------



## Mark355

*Re: Simple enough...*


----------



## RangelRocha

*Re: Simple enough...*

I'm a newbie and in this case my camera is also my phone so...

This is my first and still my only time piece. The first of a few I hope. In my opinion, these are the best pics of it...


























Cheers!


----------



## diseno

*Re: Simple enough...*

Speedy on Guerrita´s strap:


----------



## primabaleron

*Re: Simple enough...*

Utradive


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dreary winter weather here now. Thought I'd try to brighten up the day a little bit... ;-) b-)
> Best,
> Ron


Not sure if I prefer the "cropped" version of this one... :think:
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Your Submariner shots...*

Greg Norman's invitational "Franklin Templeton Shootout" played today...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Last "bumblebee" pic for awhile, I promise. :roll: It's just the kit the watch was wearing today so... ;-)
Best,
Ron

PS. Not the correct box for that piece. The watch has a newer model box/papers kit but I liked the color match for this pic instead... :think:


----------



## O2AFAC67

A change to blue this morning... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## polonorte2

Just some random shots...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Simple enough...*

Red for today...


----------



## galliano

*Re: Simple enough...*


----------



## dainese




----------



## primabaleron




----------



## MarcatGSB

Never thought I would be a fan of the "colored" straps, but I like the yellow and blue, gives it some good pop. Thanks for posting your photos!


----------



## CasioVibe

PRG-40T-7VDR


----------



## gabor7676

just a simple cheap ZIM,,,


----------



## Chrissej

Hublot Ice Bang



PAM233







JLC NSD Alarm



Grand Carrera rs150


Grand Carrera Calibre 36



Grand Seiko sbgm029 & sbga029








More to come


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## O2AFAC67

Probably a re-post from sometime back but I happened to see this pic again this morning and wanted to put it up anyway. Simple composition but still one of my all time favorites because of the depth of field, shading and most importantly in this shot, the amount of detail. I have stared at this one way too long and way too many times I'm sure... :roll: ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Formal attire...*

for certain aviation related functions anyway... ;-) A matching watch is necessary of course... :roll:
Best,
Ron


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## aeroeng1




----------



## aeroeng1




----------



## primabaleron




----------



## P10




----------



## Mil6161




----------



## toms_1980

Christmas present from my wife!


----------



## Monocrom

toms_1980 said:


> Christmas present from my wife!
> View attachment 1324744


Very nice.

Welcome to WUS.


----------



## joins

*Re: Simple enough...*









Speedmaster 3570.50


----------



## arodprn

Here's my Victorinox Infantry Sapphire Crystal, Getting alot of wrist time.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbuergi

Dark, cloudy and always raining during the last weeks but today i had one hour to get outside with my cam:


----------



## kazrich

Clock - After Archibald Knox at Liberty ( quite a bit after if the truth be told ! ) 
Watch - 1968 Enicar Sherpa Graph 300


----------



## O2AFAC67

Stuck flying a desk...


----------



## arodprn

Here's a better shot of my Invicta Bijoux Lupah (Very solid and heavy) on wrist today; When they made fine watches, unlike the garbage they produce these days. This is also my most comfortable watch.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## Rudi K

Please advise how you folks post photos this beautiful without going over the maximum file size. I took a pic of my latest "affordable" with a GE point and shoot camera and the file size is over 2mb. It won't post. How do I fix this? Thanks!


----------



## arodprn

Rudi K said:


> Please advise how you folks post photos this beautiful without going over the maximum file size. I took a pic of my latest "affordable" with a GE point and shoot camera and the file size is over 2mb. It won't post. How do I fix this? Thanks!


Rudy k

Look into the settings of that camera and change the resolution ie. 1280x768 but in your case it should be set to a higher resolution. Just make it smaller and choose .jpg not .tiff or anyrhing else. Hope this helps considering I don't have the camera in my hand.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## arodprn

Rudi K said:


> Please advise how you folks post photos this beautiful without going over the maximum file size. I took a pic of my latest "affordable" with a GE point and shoot camera and the file size is over 2mb. It won't post. How do I fix this? Thanks!


Rudy k

My phone camera is set to: 3264x2448, which uploads just fine.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## arodprn

Russ B-28 said:


> Here are some of mine.


Russ...beautiful! Which model is that Citizen Titanium? Thx

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## arodprn

Rudi K said:


> Please advise how you folks post photos this beautiful without going over the maximum file size. I took a pic of my latest "affordable" with a GE point and shoot camera and the file size is over 2mb. It won't post. How do I fix this? Thanks!


Rudy...set your cam to "macro" aswell.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## dbuergi

Orient Sporty Dresser:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Rudi K said:


> Please advise how you folks post photos this beautiful without going over the maximum file size. I took a pic of my latest "affordable" with a GE point and shoot camera and the file size is over 2mb. It won't post. How do I fix this? Thanks!


With your JPEG pics loaded onto your desktop PC, utilize Picassa3 (free download and install) imaging editing software to enhance then crop your pics to the ratio you like, i.e., 4:3 for standard monitor, 16:10 for widescreen monitor, 16:9 for TV monitor and 5:3 for cell phone display. Next use "Irfanview" (also free download) to "resize" your pics to the resolution you desire such as 1024X768 (4:3) or 1360X768 (16:9) or 1680X1050 (16:10) or 800X480 (5:3). This downsizes the pic to a viewable size without having to scroll vertically or horizontally to see it. Save the pic and then use Windows own "Paint" software to open the pic again. "Save as" your final version which will now be quite clear but of a pixel "density" ideal for uploading to a picture sharing site such as "Photobucket" which is also freeware. Probably sounds way too involved but I promise it's easy and convenient once you run through it a couple of times. That's how I do it with my pics anyway...  Hope this helps.
Best,
Ron


----------



## arodprn

My Invicta Bijoux Lupah getting more wrist time. 

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Oudai Thaer Hawatmeh

The king of my collection and the reason I love watch's


----------



## Me and the Devil

Zenith Elite Captain



Daytona 116509



Happy new year, all |>


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eamonn345

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milltronics




----------



## Bazzie




----------



## primabaleron

Sherpa...


----------



## John Kirby

Took this one this afternoon

1968 Omega Geneve -


----------



## b'oris

As Hammerstein once said....."these are a few of my favorite things"


----------



## Cacator

Bezel by Cacator, on Flickr


----------



## Me and the Devil

14060


----------



## rhst1

nice use of 'glare'


----------



## Cacator

Crown by Cacator, on Flickr


Rollie by Cacator, on Flickr


Display Caseback by Cacator, on Flickr


Pearl by Cacator, on Flickr


----------



## petergunny




----------



## mark1958

A few of mine


----------



## supawabb

Cacator said:


> Crown by Cacator, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rollie by Cacator, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Display Caseback by Cacator, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pearl by Cacator, on Flickr


Now theses are amazing photos!


----------



## supawabb




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## okinana




----------



## Click & Caliber

Shot with iPhone 5s (Casio Edifice EF-341L-1AV)


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Beena

Accidentally bought a Citizen H500-S082005 today.


----------



## mrk

Got tired of the polished bits on my HydroConquest 39mm so broke out the kitchen scouring pads (serious):


----------



## mrk

double post, please delete :S


----------



## Monocrom

mrk said:


> Got tired of the polished bits on my HydroConquest 39mm so broke out the kitchen scouring pads (serious):
> 
> View attachment 1341941


Looks good. Hate to say it but yeah, one of the things I never liked about the HydroConquest was that it was so shiny it reminded me of those fake dive watches that cost $9.99 at a discount department store. The kind that had non-rotating bezels which were just there for show.


----------



## mrk

Monocrom said:


> Looks good. Hate to say it but yeah, one of the things I never liked about the HydroConquest was that it was so shiny it reminded me of those fake dive watches that cost $9.99 at a discount department store. The kind that had non-rotating bezels which were just there for show.


In person the polished bits did look good when fresh but after many months of daily wear they build up small scratches and that's what makes them look a bit poor - This applies to all watches with polished links/cases though. If I had my way all watches would be bead blasted or brush finished


----------



## Monocrom

mrk said:


> In person the polished bits did look good when fresh but after many months of daily wear they build up small scratches and that's what makes them look a bit poor - This applies to all watches with polished links/cases though. If I had my way all watches would be bead blasted or brush finished


Unfortunately, there are so many shiny, cheap, watches out there now; that brushed stainless steel is the best way to go.


----------



## mrk

Lol I guess you're right!


----------



## primabaleron

G...


----------



## manuelek

Not quite sure about the model but it is dated to 1947.
I wear it every day and love it!


----------



## steveg50887

Here is my Movado Jr. Sport (Wish it was a little bigger) But this is the watch that started my Collection


----------



## ringo16

VSCO + Fossil


----------



## Dbhunter64

Nothing fancy here... just an Invicta 8926OB... but I think these pix make it look pretty sweet!


----------



## migitcheetah

Dbhunter64 said:


> Nothing fancy here... just an Invicta 8926OB... but I think these pix make it look pretty sweet!


Wow. That is a great pic. The reflection of the lume is beautiful.


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## jphilip1980

Hey everyone,

New to the forum, but been a longtime fan. Just received a very hard to find Seiko 5 SNZG13J1 made in japan version that I ordered from yorkshire watches in England. I've long been a fan of the Seiko brand and for the price and value, it was a no brainer. Its a classic military field design which I love and it's my first automatic of what will be hopefully an extensive collection, so I'm very excited. It arrived yesterday and I took some detail shots last night of the face and the 7S36C movement. This version was the stainless steel bracelet version that I swapped out for a beautiful leather calf skin band from Hirsch bands, also in England. They came recommended as it seems they make some great bands. Also have some NATO bands on their way too. As you'll notice, the date window has an Arabic set of days in addition to english. Apparently it stays in that mode for two hours past 12 am. I took these during the transition time which is why it is being displayed, after 2 am it reverts back to the dominant English text. Not sure why there is an arabic day set, can anyone shed some light?

Anyway, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Anthonypdawson

Shot with iPhone and $15 lens from Easy-Macro.com


----------



## Beena

My trusty Seamaster and some bits and bobs from my pockets.


----------



## mrk

Got a formal partner for my HydroConquest today:


----------



## BigJ77

Here is a photo a made for a sports magazine a few years back ... dont mind de brand.


----------



## pyiyha

Some of my staples... at least those that are part of my regular rotation.


----------



## Patnmand

A few pictures from a SOTC I did recently:


----------



## ringo16

My Orient Ray in the sky!


----------



## Tony Abbate

Hope these meet the criteria


----------



## Apia

J comme Jumelles - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


K comme Kiwi - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


L comme Lagon - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


M comme Montblanc - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


N comme Neige - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


O comme Obut - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## citjet




----------



## citjet




----------



## citjet




----------



## citjet




----------



## Soundastic

My feeble attempt at photographing the shiny objects in my pockets...I'm working on it


----------



## Flint7

jphilip1980 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New to the forum, but been a longtime fan. Just received a very hard to find Seiko 5 SNZG13J1 made in japan version that I ordered from yorkshire watches in England. I've long been a fan of the Seiko brand and for the price and value, it was a no brainer. Its a classic military field design which I love and it's my first automatic of what will be hopefully an extensive collection, so I'm very excited. It arrived yesterday and I took some detail shots last night of the face and the 7S36C movement. This version was the stainless steel bracelet version that I swapped out for a beautiful leather calf skin band from Hirsch bands, also in England. They came recommended as it seems they make some great bands. Also have some NATO bands on their way too. As you'll notice, the date window has an Arabic set of days in addition to english. Apparently it stays in that mode for two hours past 12 am. I took these during the transition time which is why it is being displayed, after 2 am it reverts back to the dominant English text. Not sure why there is an arabic day set, can anyone shed some light?
> 
> Anyway, hope you enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 1346089
> 
> 
> View attachment 1346090


Hi,

Most seikos in the Arabian Gulf Seiko dealerships are Made in Japan with Arabic/English days. So, most likely your watch was made in Japan specifically for the Arabic market in the Arabian Gulf or the Arab region for that matter.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## catlike

Wow, there are some great photos in this thread.

This is not necessarily my best but I thought I'd take a couple of shots of my humble Movado Red Label 42mm. Let me tell you - it was hard work. That big black dial attracts dust like a magnet!


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## Soundastic

And another one:


Heh, peridocally I want to ask a user with a GREAT shot how did he do it, then, as an audio professional, I remember what it takes to do it right...in my case years of training by doing it, slowly geting the tools, step by step improving every aspect of the work flow until it becomes a reflex, until it no longer matters with what I work, but what sound I hear. So now I try to train myself in the same mind frame, trying to see the light, not the object, but it's damn difficult! yet fun to be a noob again )


----------



## sved007

citjet said:


>


That bottom picture is awsome !!!

Odesláno z mého GT-I9300 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Tsar Bomba

masterdelgado said:


>


I hope that's not the Lyubov Orlova...


----------



## dbuergi

My perfect combination for today.


----------



## Mark355

Polar vortex.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## primabaleron

Ultradive


----------



## okinana

Ref 2254.50

Canon EOS 6D + EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM


----------



## Rhyno Outfit

Rubicon 50mm by Rhynofit watches
Designed by post 911 Vets


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## PJ S

Don't know about best, but they'll have to make do for now.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## VoltesV

Unfortunately I have no awesome or even good photos to share, as some of the WUS members would know in the WRUW threads I'm notorious for taking pretty bad pictures but somehow still proud of them.

Very nice shots you've posted here guys, love looking at them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulchen

Archimede Sporttaucher in the mirror


----------



## Restr199

Couple of Tag Heuer formula 1 grande date


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frosty1973

Love it! Proper 80's pic. Thought of E.T when I clapped eyes on this


----------



## BobbieSmatt

Cracking shots everyone!


----------



## PJ S

Found this one from a while back, taken with the iPhone 4.
Needed a bit of sharpening and denoising, before cropping.
Looks pretty acceptable at this size.

No point asking what was displaying on the screen at the time, I haven't got the foggiest notion!


----------



## abo_hosni

More info here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/work-log-my-custom-watch-project-your-opinion-matters-964747.html

















































































More info here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/work-log-my-custom-watch-project-your-opinion-matters-964747.html


----------



## mrk




----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## Apia

P comme Plâtre - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Nauticqua

My sapphire crystal comparison.


----------



## abehr

Marine Master.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Archimede 42H Pilot Bronze


----------



## mrk




----------



## Me and the Devil

Turn-O-Graph, Ref. 16264


----------



## Tony Abbate

* Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase*


----------



## whitter45

My tag


DSC_4316 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_4321 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## PJ S

Tony Abbate said:


> Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase


Very nice Tony, lovely and elegant.
What's that, 42mm?


----------



## zackinaus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Here's one I took several years ago and always liked - my Swatch Irony skeleton. Taken with my Nikon D50 and the 18-55 kit lens.


SwatchRed by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


----------



## swissmade12406

Edited by mod


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## swissmade12406

My fun watch. 51mm Hammy chronograph.

All my friends think there are only two watch Brands
Rolex And Timex


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## kazrich

Gallet Multichron 12 ( Jim Clark ) with Excelsior Park movement


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Pommele Sapele...*


----------



## bjshov8

I took this one quite a few years ago, using my wife's 5MP Panasonic camera. I think it came out well, partly by accident:










I actually spent some time setting up this photo, usually I'm too impatient to do this:


----------



## Apia

Lettre Q comme Quinte Flush - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Timerider

Christopher Ward c60 Trident
My recent buy, and very happy I did.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## marc013




----------



## NG111




----------



## Loevhagen

Tid for morsdag by Loevhagen, on Flickr


GMT-24 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Winter Time by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


20140106_160638 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


2014-01-06 11.15.40 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Monocrom

>


Looks like it's right around _*tree*_ o'clock.


----------



## Nadim

^^ LOL

Preparing a Kickstarter campaign. Testing my photo setup. Quite happy with the result 

Simple 12x12x12 white box, 1 flash, Fuji X-E1 with 35mm.

Quick (less than 2 minutes, literally) post-processing in Lightroom.


----------



## GuySie

Nadim said:


> ^^ LOL
> 
> Preparing a Kickstarter campaign. Testing my photo setup. Quite happy with the result
> 
> Simple 12x12x12 white box, 1 flash, Fuji X-E1 with 35mm.
> 
> Quick (less than 2 minutes, literally) post-processing in Lightroom.
> 
> View attachment 1396724


Gor your final kickstarter shots try to rotate the box and the wach relative to each other so the reflection you get in the glass is only a side of thr lightbox, and the entire crystal is equally lit. You see part of the open side of the box reflected in the glass crystal here and that's a bit distracting.


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## Jon Ali

I am not a good photograph, but I like these I took in the snow.


----------



## brianshodge




----------



## Rudi K

Just a quick shot, got this in the mail today. If you stand back 40-50' it looks just like a Speedmaster. (in dim light.) Casio Edifice chrono from 2004.


----------



## marlowe55




----------



## petergunny

Mine today.... simplicity


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Aquavit

petergunny said:


> Mine today.... simplicity


The best looking Panerai and a great strap - what a combo!


----------



## Aquavit




----------



## zephyrnoid

Very nice combination of photo and rendering perhaps?  You know what I'm gonna say. Send it to me for some quality time in my Plexitent®. BTW. I sure hope the crown is going to be at least 2-3X the size of what is being shown  !!!
Great dial design.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick and dirties this evening...


----------



## Don Corleone

Nice little effect by putting thumb on the flash (very amateur)

Orient Blue Ray on a Gentleman Nato strap from natostrapco


----------



## riddlezildjian

Proud of my humble Tag Heuer Carrera.

Also, a piece that struck me when I was a kid that I managed to track down a few years later. 
Aviator (not the Russian one) World Cities. Not a technical marvel, but very fond to heart. We all have that piece  

Cheers!


----------



## alexandertk

Victorinox Alliance 241474


----------



## Toothbras

Not sure if I posted these already in this thread, but they are some of my favs.... Can't believe there was a point in time that the ground here in Minnesota wasn't covered in snow!


----------



## zephyrnoid

alexandertk said:


> Victorinox Alliance 241474
> View attachment 1406742


I had one and sold it. Sorry. It was a great watch!


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## mikeyzmang

Breitling Superocean A17360 on the Equip leather strap from Crown and Buckle

URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/grubadinya/media/DSC_1720_zps071a082f.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tenth day of the month...


----------



## alexandertk

Sorry, slightly unrelated but I am new here, how can we delete replies to threads? I accidentally posted the same thing twice.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## alexandertk

zephyrnoid said:


> I had one and sold it. Sorry. It was a great watch!


I love mine, great everyday watch  
If you don't mind me asking, why did you sell yours?


----------



## Drop of a Hat

"He's just a witness"


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TwentySeven

DS Action Diver 
C0134071104100
Blue Stainless Steel Version


----------



## Nokie

> The best looking Panerai and a great strap - what a combo!


Agree. Very few of that brand appeal to me, but that is very nice.


----------



## watchInPDX

diseno said:


>


wow, nice job catching the lume, lowlight but very clear - nice work!


----------



## mpvick

My favorite inherited it from my great grandpa


----------



## gabor7676

P1170405 - gabor7676 képe az Indafotón


----------



## gabor7676




----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## malach ra

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxwalker

CASIO DW 400 1V

TIMECOP !


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## milo dinosaur

Cheers!


----------



## marlowe55




----------



## Loevhagen

Pepsi by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

Merged with a photo taken previous summer - and thought it might blend in with the Rolex GMT theme / history.


GMT Flight by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## cpayton

No incredible camera or macro lens-I'm lazy! I thought this came out pretty cool though.


----------



## migitcheetah

Not as good as some of the picture up here, but I like the way it turned out.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Loevhagen

Armida A1 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## maxwalker

MY DW 5600 E (photoshop)


----------



## Anatoly

I took these a about a year and a half ago, just playing around with my new to me DSLR (I am no photographer, was just trying to learn the manual mode), trying different settings and such...And well, a couple of shots turned out really amazing (at least to me), and I get tonnes of compliments on these shots from others. Thought I would post them here, enjoy!
My 2003 Omega SMP Chronograph after a 10 year service and a new bezel.

Anatoly


----------



## lvt




----------



## primabaleron




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Kid_A

a kind of magic of screw down crowns)


Anatoly said:


> I took these a about a year and a half ago, just playing around with my new to me DSLR (I am no photographer, was just trying to learn the manual mode), trying different settings and such...And well, a couple of shots turned out really amazing (at least to me), and I get tonnes of compliments on these shots from others. Thought I would post them here, enjoy!
> My 2003 Omega SMP Chronograph after a 10 year service and a new bezel.
> 
> Anatoly


----------



## Kid_A

what strap is it? some lizzard or shark skin? frog?


Loevhagen said:


> Pepsi by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## diseno




----------



## maxwalker

LORUS W359 ebay find !


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## Paulchen

Sinn 856 UTC


----------



## Tony Abbate

Gavox Legacy Navy paired with a LPV Bespoke Vintage Alligator strap and an Axel Jost deployant.


----------



## Bennykwa




----------



## Nokie

Great picture. Love the greys.


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Me and the Devil

Good old 14060


----------



## diseno

STEINHART "Nav B-Chrono II Black DLC"


----------



## P1723




----------



## P1723




----------



## BennL

Great shot


----------



## 325xia

A couple of my favorite's


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Awesome picture! Very nicely done.


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## 00110010000010011001




----------



## EverOne

The citizen no chronograph is superb, Congrats!


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## resture

Great photos everyone


----------



## ttparrot

Me and the Devil said:


> Good old 14060


This shot is magazine worthy. Nice.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gifted this Torgoen T2 to my son-in-law a few years ago. Had to take a quick snap of it before it left...


----------



## ttparrot

Favorite shot of my Calibre S









and another
View attachment 1457807


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## Nokie

This is nice as well.


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocturnal

EvilBendy said:


>


That, Sir, is glorious.


----------



## denmanproject

Just like how the colours worked out on this one, helps that the SubC looks great with just about anything


----------



## P1723




----------



## pbj204

Blancpain Fifrty Fathoms


----------



## Monocrom

Great pic. of the FF.

Just wish Blancpain hadn't gone crazy with the dimensions on the current model.


----------



## 325xia

A Favorite


----------



## Romo69

My GA 1000 2A

Sent from my Lenovo S930 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrossCurrent

Matching hobbies...

Blue strap, blue blank, huge reputation...


----------



## CrossCurrent

Matching hobbies vol. 2...

Hammy with dark brown Hirsch Grand Duke 100% WR strap with honeybrown blank, dark brown wraps...


----------



## CrossCurrent

Matching hobbies vol 3.

Aquaman with Hirsch Pure Orange in pairs with CTS MX's tangerine blank...


----------



## CrossCurrent

Matching hobbies vol. 4...

Tissot Moto GP 2008 Limited Edition Valjoux on a Hirsch Carbon with a kayak paddle...


----------



## csmoore88

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishaked




----------



## Tony Abbate

*Union Glashütte Noramis Big Date*


----------



## CrossCurrent

Tony Abbate said:


> *Union Glashütte Noramis Big Date*


Superb! Is it the factory strap? If not where can I find one?

Best,
Zoltan


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrossCurrent

Oris XXL Regulateur paired with a matching nato strap and a Marc Petitjean handcrafted amadou.


----------



## CrossCurrent

One more...
Doxa Aquaman, matching Hirsch Pure natural caoutchouc strap and some _Aleuria aurantia._


----------



## joseph80




----------



## diseno

Hi!

Click on images to full resolution


----------



## libra30a

Hi!
Some photos I've done and liked


----------



## ttparrot

diseno said:


> Hi!
> 
> Click on images to full resolution


Great photos and an equally great watch


----------



## ttparrot

There are some skilful photographers out there.


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## JohnF

Vintage Stowa. Olympus E30, Zuiko 50 f2 macro lens, f8, 1/13s, ISO 200, converted to B&W in Lightroom 5.4.


----------



## AngryBear

Thought I'd share in this awesome thread!

My Bucherer Traveltec getting some sun in the Pacific Northwest!

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98

tsunami zero



































and end with the dagaz zero (glass seikoboy insert)


----------



## briguy33

Here goes a couple of my shots I thought turned out ok.


----------



## csmoore88

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Me and the Devil

Total NOS beauty. Early Explorer II, Ref. 16570 from 1993. All Tritium, unpolished and unworn.


----------



## Kid_A

absolutelly gorgeous watch. love the date


Tony Abbate said:


> *Union Glashütte Noramis Big Date*


----------



## Kid_A

great white .... so lovely so iconinc



csmoore88 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## Kid_A

just one word-------- WOW))



Tony Abbate said:


> Hope these meet the criteria
> 
> View attachment 1350735


----------



## curious cheese

.


----------



## milltronics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vackraord

My automatics (and a picture of my car in the background):







Raketa, Steinhart, Steinhart, Tag Heuer, Raymond Weil, ...


----------



## Will3020




----------



## Nokie

Nice. Great red.


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabor7676

Is it sure the favorite....


----------



## Tony Abbate

Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Manufacture with a slightly customized strap. The white contrast stitching was dyed to match.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Keys to the city...


----------



## O2AFAC67

White tie affair...


----------



## pepescom

Watches ...









Odoslané z iPhone pomocou Tapatalk


----------



## Jrunr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

amine said:


>


Sir, Your collection makes me speechless!!!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Bit of camouflage today. ;-) Probably the most unusual strap kitting I have and IMO it's absolutely perfect for the B-1... b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## took

Red Bearded Blades ~R3D~


----------



## Apia

R comme Rangers - Projet de A à Z - Panerai Luminor 26b par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


S comme Spirotechnique & Submariner - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


T comme Timbres - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


U comme Unique - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


V comme Vaporisateur - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Apia33 said:


>


Arguably my favorite photograph *ever *of the one Rolex I would love to own. *Beautiful! * 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Apia

Thanks Ron 

If you want to see all my photos of my 14060M, you can see it here : https://www.flickr.com/photos/apiacreations/sets/


----------



## Irishsig




----------



## GeorgeT

Omega Geneve


----------



## Danny T

Couple shots using snapseed to add some artistic flare.










Turbocharged H20 Orca


----------



## Gretsch308




----------



## John Torcasio

__
https://flic.kr/p/6xKwqf


----------



## hiren

Because everybody remembers the 80's!!

Took me 30 years for the right strap to come along!

Still debating on selling it.... To much sentimental value.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Me and the Devil

Vacheron Constantin. Overseas Chronograph. Ref. 49150


----------



## csmoore88

Me and the Devil said:


> Vacheron Constantin. Overseas Chronograph. Ref. 49150


Just...WOW

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepescom

Tuning fork









Odoslané z iPhone pomocou Tapatalk


----------



## alexandertk

Seiko SARB033


----------



## took

Red Bearded Blades ~R3D~


----------



## Apia

W comme Wood - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Apia33 said:


> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


And now the *OTHER* Rolex I would own besides your Subbie, Alex. What gorgeous photos of an absolutely gorgeous piece. Thank you so much for sharing! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Hanwen

Seiko Alpinist


----------



## Kid_A

perfect so perfect....


Apia33 said:


> W comme Wood - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## ipolit




----------



## diseno

ipolit said:


> View attachment 1492810


It's the best shot in a long time


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado

ipolit said:


> View attachment 1492810


Beautiful photo!


----------



## Apia

Kid_A said:


> perfect so perfect....


Thanks


----------



## Jrunr

masterdelgado said:


> Beautiful photo!


Definitely one of my favorite posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang

ipolit said:


> View attachment 1492810


Which watch are you wearing there ? Looks very summer like.


----------



## ipolit

the_chang said:


> Which watch are you wearing there ? Looks very summer like.


Thank you, the watch is hmt Janata.


----------



## csmoore88

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## privateday7

Ebony and ivory............black and white..........gold and steel.......... perfect harmony


----------



## the_chang

ipolit said:


> Thank you, the watch is hmt Janata.


I wouldn't have guessed. I already have a few HMT's. I'll need to invest in some Nato's.


----------



## jay_watch

Just a simple wrist shot of my Steinhart OVM


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Ishaked




----------



## Apia

V comme Vaporisateur - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## uptheorg

This one was supposed to feature the buckle, but I like it as a watch photo anyway!


----------



## edwinsso

AP ROO elephant- ROO 2014

elephant bracelet DIY project to match this beauty : coming soon


----------



## StephenAndrew

Took this photo of my new SMPc last week.


----------



## took

Red Bearded Blades ~R3D~


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Danny T

One of my personal favs


----------



## Loevhagen

O1V with DIY leather strap by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## edwinsso

update - enjoy


----------



## Hanwen

Sinn 556I and Seiko SCVS013


----------



## Nokie

Very nice as well. 
Love this forum.


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## pepescom

Odoslané z iPhone pomocou Tapatalk


----------



## FlyGirl




----------



## apw

Do you know what's the full name of this watch? I only know it's Q&Q.







http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-JHwjM-Yt4TY/Tkq1UnCmYsI/AAAAAAAAIPA/Z8gUOCArMW8/s1600/Artist-Fez-Phez2.JPG <- bigger photo


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## brins

*Omega Seamaster 300*


----------



## pepescom

60 m waterproof









Odoslané z iPhone pomocou Tapatalk


----------



## diseno




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## Gilbert916

Lovely macros


----------



## Gilbert916

Nice Omega, nice pic


----------



## RubyC4

Inca Bloc said:


> View attachment 1510508
> 
> View attachment 1510509


Nice. What's the name of the watch?


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## denmanproject

Snapped this today of my new Stowa b-) hard to believe it was taken with just an iPhone, turned out great


----------



## uptheorg




----------



## jvak

Just put this bad boy on a kevlar


----------



## GeorgeT

GW-M5610-1ER


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## JP71624

1925 Longines trench watch









1950s Benrus Pointer Day/Date









2013 Hamilton Pilot Pioneer









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Here's some

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Mark355

Took delivery Friday. Love this dial!


----------



## Loevhagen

3 seconds. 24 ticks for the seconds hand. On a Rolex 116710 BLNR.


----------



## Mark355

^ Now that is cool. Nicely done sir.


----------



## Musa_Jutt

I like this one,,


----------



## Beena

This came in the post today


----------



## gabor7676

gabor7676 Casio orak cím


----------



## gabor7676

http://img2.indafoto.hu/1/1/165937_...280831_1ff80af288d072e32051aa6e5a209687_m.jpg


----------



## gabor7676




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Bangbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Looks great on that Nato strap.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Overcast day... How about a fresh pic with a pop of color?...*

Blue dial Windrider Ladie's two tone Callistino on brand new OEM red calf 15-14mm strap. Felt like dragging out the camera today and composing something to brighten up our outlook... ;-) b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## briguy33

90's Hamilton Chrono-Matic II . Blue and gold dial on a blue bomber jacket leather strap... For the full 90's effect.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## mrk




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*

A little out of the ordinary but IMO the color contrast works quite well, especially on this Holiday weekend... b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## diseno

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*



diseno said:


>


Beautiful pic. The composition is really nice. Reminds me of this older "getting ready" shot...
Best,
Ron


----------



## diseno

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*



O2AFAC67 said:


> Beautiful pic. The composition is really nice. Reminds me of this older "getting ready" shot...
> Best,
> Ron


Awesome pic my friend, cheers from Spain!


----------



## JP71624




----------



## mrk




----------



## ratmmadboy




----------



## nydde




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## O2AFAC67

plastique999 said:


>


Easily one of my all time favorite pics... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*

A 2008 shot of a Torgoen T2 gifted to my son-in-law...


----------



## N1ck_

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*


----------



## diseno

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*


----------



## diseno

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*


----------



## Fomenko

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*


----------



## mrk

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*


----------



## plastique999

Vacheron lume









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Sylwia.kl

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*



diseno said:


>


Diseno - beautiful photo and all...background, the conception of photo !


----------



## diseno

*Re: Indulge me. One more quick color shot for the Holiday....*



Sylwia.kl said:


> Diseno - beautiful photo and all...background, the conception of photo !


Thx for your words!!!


----------



## rtsking

one of my faves


----------



## rtsking

another


----------



## myehiel




----------



## Mark355




----------



## Milko

G'day All. First post, I like watches and cameras, though there are not many cams with analogue dials. My Bell & Ross Demineur, my first more "serious" watch. .








[/URL]Bell&Ross Demineur Nikon 35Ti by transalper, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## WrnrG




----------



## Danny T




----------



## O2AFAC67

An unusual kitting on this one...


----------



## Monocrom

Milko said:


>


Really wish B&R still made that model.


----------



## Hanuman

My new Hydroconquest...


----------



## CNC-Tech

Some light painting with long exposure..


----------



## Beena

Took a few in the garden today.


----------



## revance

RogerP said:


> I'm no camera pro, but this is likely my best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger


This was way back at page 35. Over 100 pages later, this one has STILL stuck in my memory as one of my favorites. That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## inhaus




----------



## smatrixt

My two money wasters.


----------



## O2AFAC67

A quick one this morning...


----------



## diseno

O2AFAC67 said:


> A quick one this morning...


Superb, as usual mate!!!


----------



## Beena

Tried a quick setup this evening with my new arrival but I didn't really get the time to play around properly so it's not very good. I'm going to have a proper go over the weekend.


----------



## plastique999




----------



## lamwl88

)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

.........

All of the pictures are taken with my phone and some I believe came out really good! 
Last one here is in no connection to watches but again I think it's amazing considering I used my phone. 
It's from Baltimore Aquarium


----------



## Vig2000

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Complete Calendar Chrono:



Schofield Signalman:



Sinn EZM 10 TESTAF:



Omega PO Liquidmetal:



Bremont S2000:



Grand Seiko SBGA071:



Parmigiani Pershing:



Sinn UX:



Louis Moinet Mecanograph:



Louis Moinet Jules Verne Instrument III:


----------



## rb10chris

two of my favorite things 

[Image deleted by moderator. Poster - please check WUS rules.]


----------



## mrk




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## xcape




----------



## KogKiller

Not close to being the favorite watch in my collection, but it does look nice.


----------



## mrk




----------



## JPfeuffer




----------



## uptheorg




----------



## TEAMGIDOMOCHI

My Marathon JSAR from my balcony in Downtown Dubai and overlooking the Burj Khalifa.


----------



## kolakk




----------



## rb10chris

project watch (misc parts from ofrei and ebay)


----------



## dark_divine1218

No 999 gold bars, only mini choc bars and my triple F


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect-Motion

Ready to race!!


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Perfect-Motion

Yea thats hats a nice combo!!


----------



## Perfect-Motion




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## kk_tan

6185-8009 resist/resist.


----------



## kk_tan

6105-8110


----------



## kk_tan

6309-7049


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## kk_tan

来自我的 SM-N9005 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## piper82

Watches by ct8282, on Flickr


Watches (2) by ct8282, on Flickr


Watches (8) by ct8282, on Flickr


Watches (5) by ct8282, on Flickr


----------



## Vig2000

Love the photos!



piper82 said:


> Watches by ct8282, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Watches (2) by ct8282, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Watches (8) by ct8282, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Watches (5) by ct8282, on Flickr


----------



## Mark355

Nicely done piper.


----------



## rhath127

the Crown Jewels of my collection. not the best pictures but itll do.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## renovar

.


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## Durp13579

Or








Both were taken at Tunnels Beach, Kuaii, HI.

Sent from Betelgeuse 5


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## DMCBanshee

*Marathon JSAR...
*


----------



## Me and the Devil

Banshee: My goodness what a pair of beautiful ... hands |> :-d

Moonwatch 'Galaxy Express 999'. Ref. 35715000


----------



## plastique999

DMCBanshee said:


> *Marathon JSAR...
> *


Is there a watch in this photo?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## DMCBanshee

plastique999 said:


> Is there a watch in this photo?
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Maybe far far away in the background....


----------



## GrapeApe

Me and the Devil said:


>





Me and the Devil said:


> Banshee: My goodness what a pair of beautiful ... hands |> :-d
> 
> Moonwatch 'Galaxy Express 999'. Ref. 35715000


holy crap, what camera do you use?

You sure you don't work for rolex or omega? lol


----------



## Will_f

Not a particularly expensive watch, but it's photogenic.


----------



## Berkut

OM


Steinhart


----------



## O2AFAC67

An older shot from the archives but still tasty... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Here are my favorite shots from my favorite watches.
Hope you like 'm
Most pictures are taken with my phone.


----------



## WrnrG

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> View attachment 1633727


That is a very odd way to store your watches... Might I suggest a watch box, I find those easier than reaching around in a pickle jar.


----------



## Vig2000

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Here are my favorite shots from my favorite watches.
> Hope you like 'm
> Most pictures are taken with my phone.
> 
> View attachment 1633727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WrnrG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very odd way to store your watches... Might I suggest a watch box, I find those easier than reaching around in a pickle jar.
Click to expand...

Umm, who doesn't love a jarful of watches??


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hi, ho it's off to work I go...


----------



## Vig2000

Another shot of the Weiss, but this time it's during a beautiful sunset:


----------



## Sylwia.kl

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


its super photo and of course the watch


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sylwia.kl said:


> its super photo and of course the watch


Thank you very much!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## pindu




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sign here please...


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

_*"Blood Red Dawn"*_


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Drudge

Playing with a little color splash


----------



## Ishaked




----------



## mikeylacroix




----------



## mikeylacroix




----------



## DrakoonHT




----------



## Watch_Monster




----------



## rws149600

What watch ?


----------



## Berwolf




----------



## rhst1

interesting idea to use bottles - why not try wine bottles?


----------



## ipolit

Vostok Amphibia Ministry


----------



## jmendel

csmoore88 said:


> Just...WOW
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Wow is right


----------



## DiverBob

Taken with HTC 7.


----------



## frpedersen7

Apia33 said:


> W comme Wood - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Wow... that might just be one of the most beautiful Daytonas I've ever seen.. Speechless!


----------



## brmvs

I'm not a great photographer but I have two photo's I think aren't too bad.


















What do you think?


----------



## Me and the Devil

IWC Yacht Club II



Audemars Piguet Royal Oak 15300



Seiko SGEG55P1


----------



## iLiveWithWatches

I'm not a great photographer, but I recently got this photo (FYI: it's a Valjoux 7733):


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## cpl

Me and the Devil said:


> Seiko SGEG55P1


Your photos are stunning!

That Seiko looks amazing. Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## phoenix844884

Cheapest watch that probably has the most substance. The most versatile watch in my collection by far.


----------



## B.-

Ha. The second hand displays your shutter speed as well. Great shots!


----------



## Rudi K

AquaSwiss on Nato.


----------



## mr.jvb

Tag









My Aquaracer CAF1010


----------



## ciclismosam

Not the greatest photo (iPhone) but I like it because it captures two of my favourite things, my saftey razor and the simple design of my Museum. I intend at some point in life to get an automatic version of the museum now that I have fallen for automatic watches.


----------



## Vig2000

Schofield Signalman DLC


----------



## ratmmadboy

It's an homage and I love it. She's been getting all the wrist time​


----------



## modsupremo

Ocean Black DLC Lume Shot


----------



## modsupremo

Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black/Red and Black with Ceramic Bezel


----------



## modsupremo

The Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 handwinding bronze


----------



## modsupremo

The Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black/Red


----------



## modsupremo

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Handwinding Bronze


----------



## modsupremo

Ocean One GMT with heritage NATO strap


----------



## modsupremo

Steinhart Apollon Automatic


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling B-1...


----------



## mrk




----------



## AMGeorge

A Lange & Sohne Timezone


----------



## modsupremo

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Handwinding Bronze


----------



## modsupremo

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Handwinding Bronze


----------



## modsupremo

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Handwinding Bronze


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling B-1...


----------



## diseno

O2AFAC67 said:


> Breitling B-1...


Love breitling...and phantom is the best...""Stand by for a fighter pilot! I am the Great Santini!" (Lt. Col. Wilbur P. "Bull" Meechum)

Cheers mate!!!


----------



## mrk

Not normally a fan of any gold watch or watch with gold accents ((too blingy IMO) but that Steinhart looks the business. It helps especially because it's on a brushed case and that rustic strap suits it. Nice!

here's the Pelagos on something not often seen round these parts.


----------



## brunemto

Dornblüth, Cal. 99.0


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## TNesher

I like seeing this one in people's collections. It somehow adds a sense of 'real/rugged/outdoors' as opposed to the delicate luxury watches. Still being very attractive piece. Also one of my favorites



johnchoe said:


>


----------



## amgbda

Blancpain Villeret Complete Calendar Half Hunter

JLC Reverso Grande GMT


----------



## amgbda

PP World Time


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Ancon Sea Shadow outdoors.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Sunset over Ingersoll Grand Canyon.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Skeleton


----------



## mikeylacroix




----------



## mikeylacroix




----------



## MatsWest

My best one so far of my 6138-8020 panda, taken with iPhone 6










And a cool shot of my Orient Black Ray. Taken with iPhone 5


----------



## WrnrG




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## grkn

Junghans Mega Solar with.. original strap 

PRAISE THE SUN!


----------



## yjoe989




----------



## amgbda

Breguet Tradition GMT


----------



## Tallest




----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Traditionelle Small Seconds


----------



## bronxbomber252




----------



## b'oris




----------



## Me and the Devil

14060



Galaxy Express 999


----------



## Barfett

Stowa Flieger B Dial 2801. Those Blued Steel hands though.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## WatchDoc6

BLUE!!
Gerlach Otago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## gunner53

Few of mine 




























Have a great day!!!


----------



## andrewklari

have a good day


----------



## seraphesque




----------



## JP71624




----------



## Rudi K

"Cold War" Slava.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## z-sky.ru




----------



## Drudge




----------



## gatster

Trying to learn how to use my camera properly. Long road ahead.


----------



## thisisjh

Here... My MWC, Marathon, Hamilton !!

MWC








Marathon








Hamilton


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## Thewatchescollector

not mine anymore :roll:


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## WatchDoc6

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Soooooo, your a surgeon ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot




----------



## vkimo




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Mscott842

Stack o' Rxl's


----------



## yjoe989




----------



## O2AFAC67

From beginning to end, a really good year for a young Lady...

Best,
Ron


----------



## Rick-Holland




----------



## O2AFAC67

Rick-Holland said:


>


Great pics and very nice watch.  Love that strap! May I ask where you acquired it? Thanks in advance and 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Just made this one.


----------



## Juanjo_NY

I call this one 'looking good w/o a bezel'


----------



## Me and the Devil

NOS. Very early 16570 from 1989


----------



## yjoe989




----------



## took

My favorite thread!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## took




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## took

Little "Wristie" Shot


----------



## Mark355




----------



## 911flyer




----------



## Danaspringer

An Aquaracer and Link


----------



## Tallest

took these today of my new delivery


----------



## O2AFAC67

Honoring the 12th and last man to step foot on another heavenly body, an adventure that ended with splashdown in the south Pacific ocean 42 years ago today...


----------



## Will3020




----------



## diseno

O2AFAC67 said:


> Honoring the 12th and last man to step foot on another heavenly body, an adventure that ended with splashdown in the south Pacific ocean 42 years ago today...


Again to my favourites!...thnks sir!


----------



## 67whitegoat

1999 SpeedPro on a Hirsch GrandDuke.


----------



## 67whitegoat

1999 SpeedPro on a suede nato strap.


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## Drudge

My Oris in the morning snow:


----------



## kk_tan

nice watch


----------



## kk_tan

6105-8119&7s36


----------



## took

Just received my degree today!


----------



## bronxbomber252

took said:


> Just received my degree today!


Congrats!


----------



## Lovabelle

My new watch!


----------



## plastique999

Anybody want Thai?









Sent from my 16M


----------



## nimz911




----------



## took




----------



## took

"Made in Red "









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## onek00lj4y




----------



## timehasbeenkind

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*

NICE!


----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## nimz911

seiko skx007


----------



## bdmsnenf

Poljot Kocmoc


----------



## dark_divine1218

My best purchase in the year 2014.

Happy new year guys!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## yjoe989




----------



## Mark355




----------



## PJ S




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## nimz911




----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Me and the Devil

Took, very nice shots |>. Amazing blue dial!

116234, monochrome


----------



## took

Me and the Devil said:


> Took, very nice shots |>. Amazing blue dial!
> 
> 116234, monochrome


Thank you my friend. That is a beautiful shot you have!

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## canary301

my few collections


----------



## nugroz89

My simple shot

Regards,

Nugroz89


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Sadly, discontinued almost a decade ago...*

Almost as iconic for the brand as the Navitimer or Chronomat, the evocative *UTC** module... * b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Rick-Holland

Little late sorry ;-)
Believe it's from Mays Berlin but i'm not sure


----------



## Dejadragon

Here's my entrance level Mondaine brightening up a gloomy morning.


----------



## lpociask




----------



## Miqote

I forgot to remove the camera lens before taking the picture, but here's my newest watch!


----------



## Ahriman4891

TheMightyWill said:


> I forgot to remove the camera lens before taking the picture, but here's my newest watch!


Kazimir, is that you?


----------



## nugroz89

Skx007

Regards,

Nugroz89


----------



## malach ra

Galvatron got a couple of casios for xmas.


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Will3020




----------



## nimz911




----------



## lawlessflyer

Gotta Love them Steinharts b-)


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Bogdan11




----------



## COOKS




----------



## vkimo

That's what I love about this forum. 5k watches next to 50 dollar watches and no judgement, just enthusiasm!


----------



## rafic

Steinhart ocean-one


----------



## lpociask

My new MONSTER


----------



## kk_tan

seiko tuna









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Burns

К-43


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Visitor Phil




----------



## Hanwen

Nomos Tangente


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Tycho Brahe

My Hexa q500


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Toothbras

Just took this, I think it's pretty good. iPhone camera.


----------



## Mr.Burns

Steinhart "Around the World" Marine Chronometer


----------



## Toothbras

Mr.Burns said:


> Steinhart "Around the World" Marine Chronometer
> 
> View attachment 2681450


----------



## mrk




----------



## Saaber

Just a little something


----------



## O2AFAC67

Alll things in moderation...


----------



## alexstraza




----------



## ttparrot




----------



## Jaysim1111

can some one tell me what the 24 hour hand does on this watch that says 8, 16, 24. Im so confused what it does.


----------



## TheQuestion

My TAG Aquaracer 500M


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## Makhdoom

Not one of my best watches but definitely one of my favourites. Because its a skeleton and a black beauty.


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives - 2008...


----------



## kymar




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeremy Hammock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs

Like the way this "affordable" turned out!


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## ezekiel33




----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## markg




----------



## markg

My Steinhart ocean one.


----------



## bronxbomber252




----------



## kymar




----------



## lpociask

today is a rainy day


----------



## O2AFAC67

$$ Clip, no $$...


----------



## Memphis1

The iPhone is pretty good... pic was taken and edited and posted directly from iphone 6


----------



## lpociask

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## RCL

Awesome images!

This is my first attempt at a watch photo, I really wish I had a macro lens for this but oh well:


----------



## RCL




----------



## Will3020




----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Me and the Devil

GNT Master, 1675/3


----------



## Diegos

With my old iPhone 5.


----------



## 911flyer

Some of my 16622 w 116622 dial and hands... And 2003 16610

Enjoy.


----------



## WatchDoc6

You and your fancy watches. 
Sometimes just gotta keep it real. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Lady Friend's watch and bracelets...


----------



## crispyP

New to the forum..


----------



## crispyP

Pt 2


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ttparrot

Explorer II on rubber strap.


----------



## m4ckan

My Armida A8:





























Vostok amfibia















Sea-gull















And one of my getat PAM homage


----------



## tannerdsilva

Got this when I was testing a prime lens I recently purchased. One of my favorite photos I've taken recently. 
I just couldn't help but share


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## took

Beautiful blue dial

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## modsupremo




----------



## modsupremo




----------



## modsupremo




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Me and the Devil

Speedmaster Galaxy Express 999


----------



## nimz911




----------



## JimRXTN

Had some nice lighting in the car this morning so I shot a couple of my new Oris Titan C using my iPhone 6. Added some vignette with the Snapseed app.


----------



## Drudge

Using my LG G3 in the bathroom. Bad artificial lighting but I think the pic came out OK :think:


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## kk_tan

seiko sbdx012


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diseno




----------



## Drudge




----------



## ChaseDood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## JimRXTN

Nice Hamilton...I have those Ugg slippers, love em!


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil1




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps

a modified Sumo (inner bezel and hands)


----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps

that's all for today....there are so many more....


----------



## OrdinarySean




----------



## krpdm




----------



## Mediocre

I have taken few to none, as my camera is nothing to write home about....


----------



## Fredrica

Omega


----------



## Thomas_s

This thread needs more Jaeger


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## bronxbomber252

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Not normally a fan of square watches... But for some reason this one just works for me.


----------



## plastique999

bronxbomber252 said:


> Not normally a fan of square watches... But for some reason this one just works for me.


Thanks, yea the cushion case has some unique curves...

















Sent from my 16M


----------



## lpociask




----------



## mitchjrj

No fancy still life setups here. Just the Pan-Europ in all its glory...


----------



## sheldonsmith

*Rolex SeaDweller laser etched crown*

These photos are of my SD4000 laser etched crown was taken on my drive to work. The sun hit the crystal at the correct angle and the etched Rolex crown became very apparent. These photos were taken with iOS app Hydra on an iPhone 6+. Hydra takes 50 to 60 images per shot, then combines them together for incredibly hi-res photos. In the top photo, you can see the second hand blur as the shot requires about 15 seconds to shoot.


----------



## O2AFAC67

New arrival yesterday. The most elegant and beautiful aviator chronograph ever built IMHO... ;-)b-):-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## Montijo




----------



## Farlius

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## Montijo




----------



## RussMurray

Nothing special really. I just liked the way these came out.


----------



## Timepieces of Class




----------



## Timepieces of Class

Beautiful Raketa's bruv, I have plenty myself.


----------



## Illini




----------



## Timester

.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Rolex SeaDweller laser etched crown*

Cropped out the text for aesthetics purposes...


----------



## pepescom

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Beena

Newly acquired Smiths PRS-36


----------



## yoniinfante1989

Gv2 Scuderia by Gevril Limited Edition #105/500


----------



## cmatrix

gunnerx said:


> Here are some of my favourite shots of my watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT]
> 
> That's a beautiful Hydroconquest! Do anyone know the model number?


----------



## Deathlens

New member, figured I should start here!


----------



## PJ S

Click image for higher resolution version.


----------



## samy92

mine


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## Seiko-phile

Two of my hobbies in one..........Watch's and Photography.


----------



## WatchDoc6

Monster tennis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## whoa

Just a few I'm happy about! Taken with my phone


















-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Johnnynotoes

My "new to me" JDD 2013 on bracelet. Mod edit - please review our rules about weapons in photos. Thanks. Ah. OK. Does the rule have an expected purpose or trying to deter something? Maybe you should prohibit military watches. God forbid!


----------



## 41Mets

That Lincoln Diver is awesome!



Bidle said:


> Here are some of my photo's, hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Collection: Watches
> 
> it's hard to make a selection from them, that's why I just post the link!


----------



## 41Mets

Just got this...and then when I was seeing these amazing pictures I came up with this idea!


----------



## kymar




----------



## nldosz

Cheers!
SD 16600 by NLDOSZ, on Flickr
SD 16600 by NLDOSZ, on Flickr
SD 16600 by NLDOSZ, on Flickr
DSC_0046 by NLDOSZ, on Flickr


----------



## Player 1

Not my best watch, but my best watch photo. The strap shows the signs of the hard life it once had when I wore it in my youth


----------



## watchloco

Interesting.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## omegafan2015




----------



## 41Mets

Sinn 103 A SA


----------



## 41Mets

Maranez bangla


----------



## Worm007




----------



## yvliew

Not my best watch.. But my oldest watch I had with me.. 12 years...


----------



## wills0_9

Will


----------



## 41Mets

Will those are gorgeous. That zenith is very similar to my sinn panda!


----------



## JohnLT13

My first high end watch. I love it, and am so excited to have it. Been wearing some nice watches but this baby is just freaking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## pepescom

Watches









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## pepescom

CTZ









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Johnnynotoes

Here's my ticker waiting to get my ticker fixed. I hope I am not violating any rules but I didn't see anything about no watches in a healthcare setting.


----------



## Ahriman4891

Johnnynotoes said:


> Here's my ticker waiting to get my ticker fixed.


Best of luck!


----------



## 41Mets

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!


----------



## WatchNut22

I call this one "the dude and the dog"























































Rick


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## 41Mets

Love the way this watch looks so much


----------



## Rudi K

"Cold War"..........


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Snapped this flying to Reno earlier this week. Put together this mod Sunday from a few Harold and Jake parts and my own dial.


----------



## plastique999

Old and New









Sent from my 16M


----------



## devils9




----------



## Worm007

;-)


----------



## DrCherryCoke

I've looked through all of these pages and have to say that you guys have excellent timepieces and great photographs. This is one of my recent purchases, Mondaine Classic.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## solesman

A few from me


----------



## A-1marine

Chrnoswiss CH2823


----------



## A-1marine

Sorry CH2822


----------



## A-1marine

Seamaster America's Cup 2000
Hondinkee NATO strap


----------



## 41Mets

PANDA!!!


----------



## trout101

A shot from this past winter, while ice fishing Northern lakes for brook trout


----------



## devils9




----------



## Mariusz888

I like this photo (comes from the Davosa Argonautic Lumis session)


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Formal hobo attire... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crystal clear legibility...


----------



## O2AFAC67

And a boatload of lume...


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot




----------



## Livedeejay




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Tallest

one of the few i took i like


----------



## eamonn345




----------



## diseno




----------



## Beena

Took a few shots of some of my watches tonight.

Orient Bambino









Zeno Explorer









Seagull 1963









Oris Wrist Alarm


----------



## fcafca

Полет (Poljot "Flight") De Luxe automatic 29 jewels. Gold plated. USSR 1960'

__
https://flic.kr/p/so2PZG
Sony Alpha A7 + M42 Soviet macro lens MC Volna-9 50mm f/2.8


----------



## ani1319

Oh it looks awesome! Thanks so much for posting! It looks fantastic with clean


----------



## pepescom

CTZ









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## mrk




----------



## aaronmd




----------



## ETM

My Aquaracer in sunshine on Victory Day


----------



## Bob D.

Invicta Ocean Ghost II Automatic at sunrise here in South Brooklyn . . .


----------



## ZIPPER79

Howdy,

Here's a cupala mine. Hamilton BARTON, circa 1051.....Steinhart O44
Thanks for looking!


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## mooncameras

The classic 80's








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brmvs

My best wrist shot


----------



## ttparrot

some shots of my new GMTII


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn 103 A SA on stingray strap


----------



## Caye

squale








..komandirskie








..amphibia


----------



## mpvick

squale 20 atmos gold gilt


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


Love that Max Bill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

CasioVibe said:


> View attachment 4076793


Winner of the "Most Complicated Dial" category 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd




----------



## CasioVibe

cpl said:


> Winner of the "Most Complicated Dial" category
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me see...I know I can figure this out...


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## maccauk

Never thought I'd wear a Casio again after my teens. But I do like this. Edifice eqb500

Can't seem to send pic via iPhone 6 plus ?


----------



## Apia

Défi Photo 26 - Carte Blanche - Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


----------



## mpvick




----------



## 340pd




----------



## krpdm

*Some Divers*


----------



## watchnbuy




----------



## Throcky




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund

*
... My Trusty Vintage 1980 Rolex 1680 Submariner ...

*


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Farlius

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## WatchDoc6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfg

My new Tisell! :-d


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## 41Mets

This is a pretty cool photo from the other night.


----------



## MrElusive

My new SA II...









and my daily wear G Shock


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## jppellet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDoc6

Again!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Nature


----------



## WatchFrog

My first mechanical, just arrived, Omega Seamaster 300M blue ceramic :-


----------



## galliano




----------



## blowfish89

Eterna Kontiki Four Hands (more pics here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html)

















Stowa 1938 (more pics here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/up-close-stowa-1938-[pics]-2028161.html)


----------



## Serkz




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## WatchDoc6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## PierreD




----------



## LeeK74

Tudor Grantour with a fish skin (burbot) strap.









And my ex Black bay:


----------



## celter

An Italian and a German:


----------



## LouisRossi

My Seiko chronograph
















And my other Seiko watch, that gets most daily wear these days


----------



## Blitzzz

TC 5508 by bl1tzzz, on Flickr


----------



## LeeK74

Nomos GMT


----------



## pyrostick

Just taken today, enjoy!


----------



## laserman2431




----------



## laserman2431

View attachment IMG_5556.jpg


















View attachment IMG_5584.jpg


----------



## laserman2431




----------



## laserman2431




----------



## cmann_97




----------



## Paulchen

my new daily rocker


----------



## nansbread

Summer sun


----------



## 41Mets

Don't know if it stacks up with some of these great photos but it's a good one for me!


----------



## mrk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

laserman2431 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4486026&d=1435587083"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


How do you like the Vostok?


----------



## climateguy

I'll give it a go. These were taken with my fairly decent HTC One: Omega Speedy triple date, Seiko 6138 blue kakume, clear back of the rare Perpetual Watch Co chrono-2, and two shots of my Omega Speedy 3510's crystal (note the ? etching, and the high bubble).


----------



## O2AFAC67

Watering it down with Waterford... ;-) :-d Breitling "Crosswind" from the Windrider series on 350A "Pilot" bracelet. COSC certified, produced 2000-2004... b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## mrk

And the whole lot, this is my only watch after all


----------



## b.r.us302

Glashutte Original PanoInverse XL (SS) on Khaki semi curved strap.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Some of the watches may not be to my taste, but a lot of your picture are. |>.

I'm usually disappointed by my phone pics, but occasionally I get one I like.


----------



## Jones9

Time On My Hands said:


> Some of the watches may not be to my taste, but a lot of your picture are. |>.
> 
> I'm usually disappointed by my phone pics, but occasionally I get one I like.
> 
> View attachment 4589810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589834


Love this! May i ask what the model is please?


----------



## Time On My Hands

Jones9 said:


> Love this! May i ask what the model is please?


Certainly. This is a Citizen NP1000-04E.

It was an early addition when I had only a few watches. It just seemed so feature-rich when I was building a collection, covering so many bases that I hadn't covered before, therefore offering diversity.

For better or for worse, here's what I "scored" in one more-is-more package:
Display back
In-house made-in-Japan calibre
Cut-out rotor
Deployant clasp
Sapphire glass front and back 
Chunky crown guards
Textured dial
Classy looking hour batons, built into a 
Finely texture chapter ring
Open heart
Sub dials
Numbers on the rehaut
Lumed hands.
and probably more.

I usually prefer a smaller watch, so it took me a while to get used to its 43mm size. But it's got a pleasing heft, and you can feel the rotor spinning, and it spins so effortlessly.


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

My ball mad cow says hello!


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Rudi K

Art in the Garden with my TechnoMarine diver.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## ZIPPER79

Steinhart Ocean 44


----------



## 41Mets

This- what's the exact model?



Me and the Devil said:


>


----------



## blowfish89

jaywinston41 said:


> This- what's the exact model?


Its the Oris Aquis Gradient Blue or D-Blue, released recently, and gradually the first wristshots are being seen.


----------



## celter




----------



## eroc




----------



## Yous1337




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling Windrider A13355 "Crosswind", A70174 UTC module, OEM 781P UTC specific black croco strap, Sottomarino Italia black buffalo Bund pad...


----------



## 6lbsoft

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*

My first "non Casio" watch. Bought this solely on looks and did absolutely no research on the brand. Invicta Sea Spider.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Wow! whats this one?!*

No offense, you should have done some research.

You just bought a watch from one of the biggest scumbag brands in the industry. Known for lies, ridiculously non-existent customer service, and very slick marketing.... based on lies. Sorry.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKLIST

Blacklist Renegade R2


----------



## Jacklondon

Hamilton Navy Khaki Pioneer - Blue dial. Change it with alligator strap for more dressy look


----------



## 41Mets

Black Bay Red


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## m141170




----------



## m141170




----------



## m141170




----------



## m141170




----------



## ABud21

I take a million pics on my iPhone, and lately, most have been of watches. Here are some of my favorites.


----------



## Eshiid

CVDK Ceres 1974


----------



## Eshiid

More CVDK Ceres 1974


----------



## jp0319

My Omega Planet Ocean Titanium, Forgive the non-professional pics using my iPhone. This was my grail watch, I have the titanium bracelet, rubber deployment strap and the nato, and I have to say the nato is my favorite. I know many think that this is ridiculously over priced, and maybe your right, but it is the only nato I would put on this watch. Having many other nato bands for my other watches, this is heads and shoulders above any of the other nato bands in hardware and construction. On to the picture...


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## jreminisce

Beijing BeiHai


----------



## Timely decision

Mod SKX007 on on orange NATO with Ed Hardy sneaks


----------



## matt69xr7

My Grandfather in 1915 with his Christmas gift of that year. It was given to him by Henry Gassaway Davis Railroad builder. My grandfather was a optometrist and had a blindman's dial put in watch as was easy on the eyes to read it. Watch is 1898 Hamilton Grade 935 in a Keystone 14k solid gold case. Has a beautiful Simmons chain and his name and date of 12-25-1915 engraved on the fob.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## chrisfrost




----------



## b.r.us302

blancpain le brassus 8 jours (plt)


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

Not my best, but worth sharing this beauty!!

A little play with color. Not bad for 2 minutes and a smartphone app!!


----------



## BLACKLIST

Just a little teaser of my newest model...  and a beautiful Porsche Targa. ETA 2824 in this beauty.


----------



## Alden




----------



## cmann_97

Raymond Weil Tocatta









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Another Pelagos shot:


The Perlon Pelagos by Robbie Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Grandmovement

H


----------



## Sugarboy

Unfortunately, for sale.


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## WEHAWK




----------



## cmann_97

Lum-Tec B13 Custom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rigo




----------



## James A

Smiths Deluxe 1954



Regards,


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## R-H




----------



## bronxbomber252

5th anniversary gifts


----------



## EdMardell

Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart w/Aftermarket Strap. Lavely.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## LeeK74

Breitling on scandinavian rock.


----------



## bukintosalesone

I have same, nice watch


----------



## mpvick

Mid day nap


----------



## klattu

Only have phone camera...not very good I'm afraid


----------



## O2AFAC67

Quickie shot this afternoon. Can you *identify the tree?... *;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Will_f

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## brmvs

I'm not a great photographer but this is one of the best shots I managed to get.


----------



## Farlius

Mock ups, but fun with the crazy Pelagos Lume nonetheless.



















Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> Quickie shot this afternoon. Can you _*identify the tree?... *_;-)
> Best,
> Ron


Ok. To answer my own question, it is the beautiful Southern Magnolia. (Think Augusta, Georgia and the Master's golf tournament - Magnolia Lane.) The leaves in the first picture below may help you recognize it. The seed pods illustrated are passing through their different stages of development during late August-early September. I picked them up from the ground underneath the tree last Sunday and posed them with the Bomber Monday and yesterday. I just wanted something a little different for watch photo "fodder" as my late wife used to call it... ;-) 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Skawtish

new to watches, and photography


----------



## m141170




----------



## m141170




----------



## m141170




----------



## slchong

my dedegumo watch from Kyoto Japan purchased via watches.ishinchi.com


----------



## m141170




----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## K_S_P




----------



## m141170




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## m141170




----------



## O2AFAC67

K_S_P said:


> View attachment 5358618


Simple but _*elegant... *_:-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## m141170




----------



## greene-r74




----------



## m141170




----------



## Kachangputay

Omega Seamaster GMT 50th anniversary 2234.50.00

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## m141170




----------



## Vella

Avenger : )


----------



## fermi7

sarb065 on a Marburger Milanaise Strap


----------



## Mark355




----------



## dmac8909

Took this when I won a Tudor from ABTW.


----------



## m141170




----------



## Me and the Devil

Submariner, 16613 LB, Silver Serti


----------



## greene-r74




----------



## kenv11

by sell phone:

Citizen Super Tough Robert Swan


----------



## kenv11

by sell phone:

Grand Seiko SBGC005


----------



## kenv11

by sell phone:
Citizen Promaster Altichron


----------



## Drumguy

All mine are done with my cell phone.


----------



## b0ss




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## naunau




----------



## saqibnk

Here's two shots of my Seiko SKX009 on its new Strapcode Endmill bracelet.


----------



## Andrew2012




----------



## WEHAWKINS




----------



## DonQuixote

Some of mine:


----------



## 340pd

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## 41Mets

Sinn UX


----------



## jinikari01

borealis sea dragon


borealis sea hawk


----------



## Manojrc

Tisell Vs Tag


----------



## Me and the Devil

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, Model 'SEA' from the 1999 TRILOGY Series


----------



## 340pd

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kk_tan

来自我的 SM-N910C 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## theoldstuff

Here is my take:

yellow watch. by Elijah Wee, on Flickr


----------



## naunau




----------



## 340pd

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitter_Clinger

Texas wine country


----------



## Bitter_Clinger

Sinn U1T


----------



## bertrand.pannati

340pd said:


> View attachment 5775554
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Wow ! I'm in love ! 

Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## Ulotny




----------



## orangeface

How 'bout a little HRV?


----------



## Carlibr8




----------



## Skitzo




----------



## Ulotny

Vernon11 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## Eran

Bringing out the Brass


----------



## BLACKLIST

One of my favorites. Blacklist Streetmatic S1.1


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi




----------



## blowfish89

orangeface said:


> How 'bout a little HRV?
> 
> View attachment 5798914


Lovely color. Where can I find that watch?


----------



## 340pd

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface

blowfish89 said:


> Lovely color. Where can I find that watch?


This Doxa issue - the NUMA turquoise - only saw 50 pieces produced.

The Project Aware - also turquoise - had a production of 300 (sold out, but used available) and the latest issue, Project Aware II (slightly bigger case), seems to be available on Doxa's website.


----------



## pepescom

Flachau Austria









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Maxel

Since I'm new to WUS, let me post a few of my recent photos. Hope you like it, at least some of them


----------



## Me and the Devil

Speedy 3571.50


----------



## Daswann

Love the Macro shots. Also, I love how people don't get any reflections off their watch crystal. I really have to brush up on my photography.


----------



## Kloc Uhrwerk

Lovely picture! Great Omega!


----------



## beastomaniac

My Omega Seamaster Professional 2254.50 with Hirch rubber:


----------



## Scholes

beastomaniac said:


> My Omega Seamaster Professional 2254.50 with Hirch rubber:
> View attachment 5889202


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## 340pd

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## diseno




----------



## dalstott

New view


----------



## jeffhurit

Love the straps

nice piece!!!!!!


----------



## 41Mets

New oris divers sixty-five


----------



## SN4A11




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaymusthegreat




----------



## dalstott

UN Marine Chronograph 2002


----------



## BLACKLIST

Blacklist Streetmatic S5 sitting on the wheel of a McLaren P1


----------



## Drudge

Some of my Seiko collection:


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Parnis, handmade cloisonne enamel dial.










Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## jamal_GT

My loved watch.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Great images.....Here's my daily wearer with one image altered!


----------



## ZIPPER79

1


----------



## raccoon17

Best topic ever, superb inspiration for potential buying...  Great pohotos, love the Seiko family


----------



## mattmatt300

Watch & Whiskey


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## chriscentro

A recent shot.


----------



## chriscentro

double post


----------



## mattmatt300

000 & wifey


----------



## krpdm




----------



## F355




----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## MODUOMO

leather and rose gold nato.


----------



## kworcester

Best I can do with an iPhone 4. Can't decide which side is my favorite...


----------



## jaygibson

Me and the Devil said:


>


Beautiful watch there sir! I am hoping to acquire one shortly


----------



## sengvin




----------



## nicholas.d




----------



## Em1224

Absolutely love these shots!


----------



## b'oris




----------



## hellowin




----------



## BrettG8




----------



## BrettG8




----------



## Kaisersocei808

Hi all, new member first post. A friend of mine have me this off his wrist. NDRO dorge with a Miyota 9015. Got bit by the watch bug and now have a SARB017 in the mail just in time for Christmas!


----------



## F355




----------



## orangeface




----------



## don-venditore




----------



## watchobs

Kinda like the way sunlight and the Atlantic effected how this one came out:


----------



## WatchDoc6

Armida in Puerta Vallarta. With my phone. Love how it has the narrow depth of field









Sent from Tapatalk while procrastinating


----------



## Mark355




----------



## lightspire




----------



## don-venditore

WWI Doxa


----------



## Ulph

Casio DW-002.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Strolling through an antiques shop in Wiscasset, Maine this past October while Bette was browsing, I happened to have my camera with me. Having a common interest in watches, she called my attention to a display case with the contents shown below. Pressing the 18-55mm lense to the glass and having it set on full telephoto (55mm zoom) and full automatic (no flash) yielded this... ;-)



b-) 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Keithcozz

Cheap camera (and no talent), but I like these:


----------



## b'oris




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## yesboardgame

Just want to send my admiration for all these beautiful watches...


----------



## bmaher7

Purchased a "higher-end to me" watch. I understand it's nothing like a JLC or Muller, etc. that many other collectors have but it's a nice stepping stone watch for my personal collection. I'm proud to have it.


----------



## lawlessflyer

Don't see too many Green O1..it seems


----------



## m141170




----------



## m141170




----------



## m141170




----------



## m141170




----------



## m141170




----------



## O2AFAC67

_*Games we play... :roll:
*_





Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## krpdm

https://flic.kr/p/BeJ9KX


----------



## SndChsr

My Citizen AT4007-54E


----------



## don-venditore




----------



## rockmastermike

Decorations back in the attic, ready for the new year


----------



## sheldonsmith

mattmatt300 said:


> 000 & wifey


 Great Shot! It should be a Panerai advertisement. So much unwritten emotion captured in the image. It's great!


----------



## ddldave




----------



## cmann_97

Gotta love the AR









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caymalam




----------



## lawlessflyer

Steinhart Ocean GMT on leather


----------



## MorrisDay




----------



## lawlessflyer

My tool watch..


----------



## lawlessflyer

And Ocean 1 Green


----------



## Andregold




----------



## Timely decision




----------



## Berwolf




----------



## Pcurtin8

Snow in Portland OR this morning?


----------



## CiscoH

My sarb033


----------



## kit7

Damasko DA44


----------



## Jaxwired

I guess I can show you my balls. Although I usually like dinner first...


----------



## Jaxwired

Couple of artsy shots...


----------



## Jaxwired

I give you the mighty Damasko DA45!


----------



## Jaxwired

Victorinox Officers Day Date Auto


----------



## jasonfrombu

Love this moonphase









Jason


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## lawlessflyer

Latest addition...


----------



## Barfett




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## magiccityburn




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Wednesday morning January 13th. A square ("faceted" to match the bracelet kit) frying pan and a wrist shot to go with it...

Best,
Ron


----------



## Mario1985




----------



## Mario1985




----------



## jasonzhang921

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## jasonzhang921




----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony




----------



## orangeface

Really dig that patina! Gets me every time...



blowfish89 said:


>


----------



## Danny T

I call this shot the kickstand


----------



## blowfish89

orangeface said:


> Really dig that patina! Gets me every time...


Thank you. If I could find a turquoise Doxa Numa, I would be very happy with the rotation of two B-)


----------



## b'oris




----------



## O2AFAC67

"On a wing and a prayer"...


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## malipiero

cute


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T.Rayville

Here is the Gen. 1 RAF-issued Seiko chronograph, the first RAF-issued Seiko chronograph ( _Gen. 1_ ) was procured from Seiko UK and issued primarily to Royal Air Force pilots and navigators from October 1984 until November 1990. According Seiko documents, 11,307 pieces of this Gen. 1 model were supplied by Seiko to the British Armed Forces.

Tony


----------



## dbrumbach




----------



## Rainhard

Malipiero thanks
from this series -------WHERE IS MY ROLEX ?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## magiccityburn

Hamilton Officer Auto H70615133


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## O2AFAC67

Accessories for an aviator's formal attire...


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeyzmang

Most recent of my Omega. Sorry if nobody knows me, I'm new on here and just starting to become active, haha


----------



## b'oris




----------



## pampermypam

Amazing shots guys!


----------



## mikeyzmang

b'oris said:


>


Awesome shot and a beautiful piece.


----------



## Ruebekarl

[HR][/HR] Old Aquastar gone sailing ...


----------



## The French Frog




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## beastomaniac

I kinda like this one at the moment:


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## merl




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Caymalam

Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Baker




----------



## Rainhard

View attachment 6829618


----------



## StufflerMike

A bit blurry isn't it ?!?


----------



## nicosuave1

blurrrr can't seeee


----------



## nicosuave1

Gorgeous


Baker said:


>


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives, probably my favorite "busy" shot illustrating an "Instrument for Professionals" piece...


----------



## ph0zenstond

O2AFAC67 said:


> From the archives, probably my favorite "busy" shot illustrating an "Instrument for Professionals" piece...


indeed one of the more busy watches I've seen!


----------



## beastomaniac

Rolex Explorer II 216570:


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Baker




----------



## IndyChrono




----------



## MattyMac




----------



## F355




----------



## F355




----------



## BuffaloRich16

On the beach in Punta Cana


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## O2AFAC67

Archived shot cropped at 16X10...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Reflections...


----------



## Mmontres

*It happens and cooler









*


----------



## cleef16

Latest thing I got my hands on.


----------



## Timely decision

*Dateline*






* A-576*


----------



## Timely decision

* cMontrex*


----------



## Timely decision

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm


----------



## Vella




----------



## MJACLA09




----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony




----------



## MJACLA09

..


----------



## gophishin

Awesome watch, it's odd to me that you don't see more of them.


MJACLA09 said:


> ..


----------



## thirstyturtle

My current favorite, Seiko SNZG15:


----------



## MJACLA09

gophishin said:


> Awesome watch, it's odd to me that you don't see more of them.


Thank you. 
They haven't been made since 99. Very few were made as well.

Most of them were platinum black.


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyChrono




----------



## Vella

gophishin said:


> Awesome watch, it's odd to me that you don't see more of them.


Yeah that's really nice. Very classy unique design.


----------



## StrappedUp




----------



## StrappedUp

Seiko 6R15 & Orient 48E51 movements


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## x-frame




----------



## rabihz24

Invicta Grand Diver Automatic..Sony A77, minolta 50mm 1.2 prime lens.


----------



## MJACLA09

One of my favorite pieces


----------



## ipolit

Not best, but good enough.


----------



## justinkelley

___________________________

Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## Flint7

MJACLA09 said:


> ..


Love that watch face design..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman94

What I'm wearing today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

Flint7 said:


> Love that watch face design..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## hongkongtaipan




----------



## Grilled01




----------



## watchstuz

View attachment 7136370


----------



## Uk_browning

View attachment 7141546


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## daddyKC

A few of my favorites are;

Casual bare feet Friday









Dark reflection









Night portrait









Yakuza sushi set









Grand Selfy


----------



## Imbiton

1


----------



## Imbiton

2


----------



## Stevo1985

My new watch (Tag Kimi Rakkinen edition carrera)



And my favourites



Tissot PRC200 and Bulova 97A109

Not the most expensive collection but I started with some cheaper watches that I really liked


----------



## apextwin

Man, some of these pics could be straight out of a high-end watch catalogue. Great work, guys.


----------



## rene.r

A black & white day


----------



## red_elmo

roadie said:


> I did have one left though:


very cool photo!


----------



## red_elmo

Imbiton said:


> 2


Love these! Awesome that you have a little collection there


----------



## Jguitron

Lovely pics!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purpleom

DeepBlue Alpha Marine 42mm (my first auto dive watch)


----------



## purpleom

View attachment 7349802
Another impulse buy )) The DeepBlue Master 1000 auto


----------



## rene.r

Good morning to all!


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn UX


----------



## hal9e3

Wow lots of inspiration in this thread.


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okumonux

http://oi66.tinypic.com/30if4ia.jpg


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

MY Titan Moon Phase and day night watches


----------



## mooncameras

Timex time !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter1978PL

View attachment 7459026
Cheap but great watch


----------



## Vikinguy

2016 watches by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## SamQue

My go to watch...


----------



## stingx

View attachment 7470674


View attachment 7470706


----------



## EricE

I don't know about "best" but topical for sure....


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## craigmorin4555

Ball engineer ceramic getting some air

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDoc6

Gerlach Navi









Sent from Tapatalk while procrastinating


----------



## antigalacticos




----------



## Vikinguy

DSC_2414 by mjones723, on Flickr

DSC_2409 by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## Julienskis

Seiko for a flying day


----------



## Jackalo626

Julienskis said:


> Seiko for a flying day


What model and or size? I like that but it appears big and I have a small wrist.


----------



## Julienskis

Jackalo626 said:


> What model and or size? I like that but it appears big and I have a small wrist.


It's a Seiko Sarg011J in 42 mm (41,25 mm to be exact). It may look big on the picture but it's not that big when worn (except with a nato strap). Under a 16,5 cm wrist, the watch will be oversized


----------



## nicosuave1

Super nice pics !


----------



## nicosuave1

Cool Tag!


----------



## nicosuave1

I see a resemblance between the three lol nice collection!


----------



## nicosuave1

That is so cool!


----------



## nicosuave1

That watch, with that strap...that is the combo!!! What strap is that?? I must know 


Baker said:


>


----------



## nicosuave1

I feel like this is a must have staple for any serious collection, but it's 8 grand....I don't have that kind of flow atm...


charisps said:


>


----------



## nicosuave1

Nice lumtec! Gold plate still holding up? I feel like the case is a wonderful thing, but that dial is too crazy for me personally 


took said:


> View attachment 1462156
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

My Sinn


----------



## CTSteve




----------



## CTSteve




----------



## CTSteve




----------



## CTSteve




----------



## CTSteve




----------



## Davidka

View attachment 7543162


----------



## ConfusedOne

Not a photographer, but this is the best I could do with my phone.


----------



## took

nicosuave1 said:


> Nice lumtec! Gold plate still holding up? I feel like the case is a wonderful thing, but that dial is too crazy for me personally


Unfortunately I no longer have this one. However, I am sure the case is in perfect condition, quality on this piece was beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## M_Milaguet

My modest attempt...
View attachment 7571530


----------



## Resco

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zee218

One of my old photos. I miss my FOIS!


----------



## isabelina

Not best quality pic, but amazing land...

Pic from 2nd norway fjord biggest in the world.

*Sognefjord

View attachment 7595946

*


----------



## isabelina

sorry, here pic:


----------



## nicosuave1

WELL ARE YOU GOING TO TELL ME WHAT THE STRAP IS OR WHAT? PLEASE TELL



nicosuave1 said:


> That watch, with that strap...that is the combo!!! What strap is that?? I must know


----------



## zed073




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## visualplane

__
http://instagr.am/p/_YZWMvRaJ4/


----------



## swissmade12406

JR 44mm Terrascope


----------



## swissmade12406

CW C60 Trident Pro


----------



## swissmade12406

JR Aquascope 43mm


----------



## daddyKC

Blue GS + baby Porsche Boxter


----------



## visualplane

Damn that's a beautiful watch


----------



## Serkz

My B&M Formula S and Sinn 103 St Sa together... Valjoux 7750 brothers


----------



## EricE

I love these.... best Fortis IMHO



CTSteve said:


> View attachment 7542770


----------



## Florian13

​


----------



## CTSteve

I totally agree. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## X-MAN

Limited Edition Seiko Watch...514/750...Kinetic Rose Gold Black Ion Chronograph Tachymeter 100M Date display at 6 O'Clock position Clear back


----------



## sgrysdon

This was my first photo.... Ill work on more!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Me and the Devil

*Daytona, Ref. 116520*


----------



## Ronpfid

Man, some great photos in this thread, most are better than pro advertising shots!


----------



## Serkz




----------



## RyanD




----------



## Berwolf

RyanD said:


> View attachment 7778010


Nice watch and nice car. Is that an R8 with the V10?


----------



## turbojoly

That Sinn is a beauty! Very nice collection.



Serkz said:


> View attachment 7776194


----------



## turbojoly

What is the price tag of this beauty?



CTSteve said:


> View attachment 7542770


----------



## turbojoly

Beautiful timepiece! What is the crown size and price tag of this beauty?


IndyChrono said:


> View attachment 6907386


----------



## Capt8ball

...fooling around with light saturation and shadows...


----------



## kaylikestofly

daddyKC said:


> Blue GS + baby Porsche Boxter


Very cute!


----------



## davelemi

*Grand Seiko GMT*


----------



## Florian13

My Black Meteorite, with the read of the moment ;-)


----------



## arrowandboard

My daily "diver" that gets used and abused way too much


----------



## ddldave




----------



## don-venditore

Timex Skindiver and Camy Geneva


----------



## Ukpemor

__
http://instagr.am/p/BEjbTcMn1ua/


----------



## yurikim




----------



## CTSteve

turbojoly said:


> What is the price tag of this beauty?


I can't remember what I paid for it lol

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ-McTucker

My Collection


----------



## PJ-McTucker

PJ-McTucker said:


> My Collection


Love them all


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronergy




----------



## Crezo

My Pirahna after a dive and a bit of a blast with a torch.


----------



## Chronergy

GS


----------



## Me and the Devil




----------



## heveymetil

Cheap and quartz, yes, but I love the shot.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cchiu

I love this picture so much.


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## jeiarneec

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

cmdErrX said:


>


They are stunning photos


----------



## Me and the Devil

PAM052. 40mm. 1999. Edition of 500. First 150 without Tachy-Scale.

Perfect size for a smaller wrist. Extremely comfy to wear.


----------



## peterbar77

my classic rolex


----------



## peterbar77

and the movement


----------



## peterbar77

my citizen


----------



## peterbar77

my tudor...


----------



## Jeaquest

my makara sea turtle 🌊 🐢 









Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes

*IWC 3531 Little Portugueser

*


----------



## evvignes

Oops


----------



## evvignes

*IWC 3531 Little Portugueser

*
View attachment 8253569


----------



## krpdm




----------



## cmdErrX

1946 Elgin


----------



## andyk8

This is gone now sadly. One I miss.


----------



## loqv75




----------



## schrop

All showing same time...


----------



## Micro

My current daily wear Lum-tec Combat B19
Love this watch. The Green dial with matching green strap set off the bronze perfectly and the Lume is top notch.


----------



## psychosan

Seiko sne293p2










Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8




----------



## Hwkaholic




----------



## BlackForestAtelier




----------



## kudalaut888

Omega seamaster White


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## edih

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

peterbar77 said:


> Citizen...
> View attachment 8457818





peterbar77 said:


> citizen...
> View attachment 8457826





peterbar77 said:


> citizen...
> View attachment 8457834





peterbar77 said:


> Citizen...
> View attachment 8457850





peterbar77 said:


> citizen...
> View attachment 8457866





peterbar77 said:


> Chronograph Suisse
> View attachment 8457874





peterbar77 said:


> Russian Signal Alarm..
> View attachment 8457882





peterbar77 said:


> Russian Signal
> View attachment 8470530





peterbar77 said:


> Gold Omega
> View attachment 8470554





peterbar77 said:


> From my vintage seiko collection:
> View attachment 8470562





peterbar77 said:


> From my vintage Seiko collection:
> View attachment 8470578





peterbar77 said:


> From my vintage Seiko collection:
> View attachment 8470618





peterbar77 said:


> From my vintage Seiko collection:
> View attachment 8470650





peterbar77 said:


> From my vintage Seiko collection:
> View attachment 8470666





peterbar77 said:


> From my vintage Seiko collection:
> View attachment 8470698





peterbar77 said:


> From my vintage Seiko collection:
> View attachment 8470738





peterbar77 said:


> From my vintage Seiko collection:
> View attachment 8470762


I think you're missing the point of this thread amigo.


----------



## domdab




----------



## domdab




----------



## domdab




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeaquest

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1

VSA Infantry Mechanical. Nothing special about the picture, I just love the dial


----------



## yoginasser




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## yoginasser

O2AFAC67 said:


>


I've heard of fingerling potatoes, but never Breitling potatoes. Are they organic? Excellent strap combo btw.


----------



## montres




----------



## O2AFAC67

yoginasser said:


> I've heard of fingerling potatoes, but never Breitling potatoes. Are they organic? Excellent strap combo btw.


TY.  Dunno if they were organic. Lady friend had been grocery shopping and she skillet fried the little guys after chopping them into smaller pieces. Delicious with barbeque chicken from the Weber and watermelon for a salad...
Kind Regards,
Ron

PS. Another shot of the strap kit for you. It is an OEM Breitling croco in "camel" color with a brown buffalo leather Bund pad. The deployant clasp is also OEM Breitling...


----------



## Dennisjaner

I just purchased this one


----------



## montres

Romantic DAMIANI


----------



## anabuki




----------



## twelve199




----------



## kudalaut888

Credor


----------



## louisuchiha

My current favorite


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtofAlmost

Pikes Peak


----------



## jah




----------



## dantan




----------



## mrchan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

My best Photo...;-)


----------



## pepescom

My









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## hcramirez




----------



## McPGA

My semi-pathetic best...


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn UX


----------



## Amadeus556

My Victorinox Dive Master 500.Later,the same in Titanium Automatic Limited Edition.


----------



## Amadeus556

andyk8 said:


> This is gone now sadly. One I miss.
> 
> View attachment 8286234


Certina,one cool watch and one of my favorite brands.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## ajdh

Just received this morning.


----------



## cmtasch




----------



## Jdub75x

I'm amazed that a cell phone can take such a nice picture even though I have no clue about photography.


----------



## zeroair

Best, or "one of" anyway.


----------



## O2AFAC67

If you like numbers...


----------



## diseno




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## cjgent

Sinn 356


----------



## 41Mets

Experimenting with the macro mode on a new camera.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Do you like it?


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan

My diver driving me around









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia

DW-6300

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa

Explorer 1, 14270.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Platipus




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## yoginasser

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8808266
> 
> View attachment 8808274


Love these pictures man. What model watch is the textured dial one?


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm




----------



## Badbebe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BNR




----------



## CdnCarat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## CdnCarat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iB_071996

My new Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E on an Olive Green NATO from WCWC...


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Brendan65




----------



## Lenny1951




----------



## Wolfsatz

IR HydroMax
20160725_212921 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Lenny1951

I see we have a lot of photographers here ...............


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## Thelover

Hi, the picture of watches are so cool.


----------



## Caye

Couple of mine which I consider successful


----------



## caps93

RobPagNY said:


> snip


Beautiful watch, and beautiful picture!!


----------



## andyk8




----------



## toffee67

All awesome pics, but RobPagNY that chrono-matic you have there is gorgeous! Here's my favorite so far...


----------



## BiohaZR2d

Omega Speedy Pro


----------



## montres




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Amadeus556

Just received my Victorinox Dive Master 500 Titanium Limited Edition from Germany,( the last one maybe?)
Also my four week old Victorinox stainless steel Black Ice Dive Master 500,both outstanding and unique,love them both!
Cheers!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Amadeus556 said:


> Just received my Victorinox Dive Master 500 Titanium Limited Edition from Germany,( the last one maybe?)
> Also my four week old Victorinox stainless steel Black Ice Dive Master 500,both outstanding and unique,love them both!
> Cheers!


Terrific pics of a couple of really nice pieces.  Congratulations on the fine acquisitions and wear them in good health! :-! BTW, that beautiful chess board sure looks familiar... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Sxgt

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Great shot - what car is that gauge cluster from? I am sure it is a model I cant afford - but curious.


----------



## plastique999

Sxgt said:


> Great shot - what car is that gauge cluster from? I am sure it is a model I cant afford - but curious.


Thanks! 16M


















Sent from my 16M


----------



## Worm007




----------



## nyboy

Best so far.......


----------



## krpdm

https://flic.kr/p/KR8az1


----------



## montres




----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

O2AFAC67 said:


> Terrific pics of a couple of really nice pieces.  Congratulations on the fine acquisitions and wear them in good health! :-! BTW, that beautiful chess board sure looks familiar... ;-)
> Best,
> Ron


Thanks Ron, Breitling, taste and style speaks for itself! (it's the Alban Staunton pattern set 4,4''King on Bud Rosewood board,bought years ago from ''The House of Staunton")
Enjoy them to in good health as I do mine

Best,
Attila.


----------



## montres




----------



## krpdm

https://flic.kr/p/L4QFYr


----------



## krpdm

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


As good as it gets!


----------



## fronzie

Recently parted with this beauty.


----------



## scalpel72

This one taken on a gloomy day Sydney


----------



## golddusterrolex360

*My 1970 Hot Wheel Watch

*


----------



## anabuki




----------



## caps93

golddusterrolex360 said:


> *My 1970 Hot Wheel Watch
> -snip-
> *


Haha, awesome watch you have there, and a nice photo!


----------



## craigmorin4555

Bar Harbor Boschett

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

https://flic.kr/p/Ld448q


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## jcatkc

My Air Blue Saturday (Model A20a) >>>


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney




----------



## watchguy12

Like the strap!! Where'd you get it?


----------



## watchguy12

I like the strap! Care to share where you got it?


----------



## watchguy12

diseno said:


> My Tektite


*

Anyone know what watch strap this is and where I can get it?
*


----------



## krpdm

IWC Ingenieur LE


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney

watchguy12 said:


> Like the strap!! Where'd you get it?


 Thanks! Company's name is Esslinger -- well-established, long history with watches and jewelry. Maria was the rep who helped me -- outstanding assistance, just great! She swapped the buckle to a deployment clasp before shipping it out to me, sent me photos to help me see how it looked, just terrific. And, the strap was on sale, like half off or something, just ridiculously affordable which was a pleasant surprise. To be frank, the low prices nearly stopped me, under the auspices of "getting what you pay for" but I've paid far more for straps elsewhere, and not even been impressed with what I got, so, given how happy I am with this one, I'm not complaining about the low prices at Esslinger! This is going to be my new spot for straps. Wide selection, too, both in materials and colors. Very pleased with the final result on my Deep Blue. I have a Deep Blue DayNight on the way, also on rubber, and will head back to Esslinger online to replace that one, once it arrives.


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

Galactic 41.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Rasmus 200 atm by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## barcomi




----------



## montres

Montres De Luxe Milano *Thunderbolt*


----------



## vanallard

Omikron Super Shock

Photo taken with my iPhone


----------



## w4tchnut

Deep Blue Master 1000 in Juquehy, Brazil earlier this summer (or winter down there)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives, eight years ago this shot still gets me. Gifted this extremely rare kit to my sweet Lady a year and a half ago. Looks much better on her anyway... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Nawroz

An orient I once owned:


----------



## Matt5

Triple Ace:









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Brushwork


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Speedy234

my best attempts


----------



## ianpett




----------



## Nawroz

That alpha chrono is one beautiful watch.


----------



## 41Mets

Blue dial


----------



## Nawroz




----------



## Nawroz




----------



## Nawroz

My Eco-Drive E812 that Ive had for three years and I have been using it most of the time and on construction sites.


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Speedy234

Awsome!!


ianpett said:


> View attachment 9317170


----------



## nowimnothing

Took a bunch of shots today, they're _almost_ as good as I as I want them to be, here's one that I think is particularly good.


----------



## krpdm

Grand Seiko GMT by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## Jitzz




----------



## nowimnothing

Was that blur done in camera?


----------



## DanOmega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## watchesoff

Cameras and watches. It's great when two hobbies come together!


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragster91

Here are a few pics of my SNA411!


----------



## verreauxi

Good stuff!


----------



## verreauxi

I definitely am not good at photography, but that doesn't stop me from photographing my watches. I like this one:









This one I snapped in Madagascar, where I do research


----------



## Ragster91

My Sistem 51 Arrow!


----------



## Frank Stabile

nowimnothing said:


> Took a bunch of shots today, they're _almost_ as good as I as I want them to be, here's one that I think is particularly good.
> 
> View attachment 9359290


Wow that's a great pic love it!!! Good job man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Frank Stabile

Nawroz said:


> View attachment 9325210


Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mdwilson

*My old **Ollech & Wajs Diver
*


----------



## LORK88

I took this back in August during vacation to Montenegro, figured it was time to post it!


----------



## Timely decision

*
T-Race
*













*

*​


----------



## vese

My Longines. Decent pic.


----------



## pepescom

T-touch









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko4Life

Movado Datron Automatic Chronograph with black Ostrich strap: reissue of the renown Movado Datachron El Primero hi-beat HS-360 chronograph. The Datron Automatic is the perfect watch IMO. Blue set screws within the 37-jewel ETA 2894-2 modular movement usually reserved for the ultra high end timepieces is one of many noteworthy appointments to this piece. Excellent machining, build quality, design, and attention to minute detail.


----------



## Amadeus556

My latest addition to Victorinox Dive Masters and to my oldest Tag Heuer F-1, Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph the Black Mars 500 Limited Edition.

Cheers!


----------



## freshprince357

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Mido Multifort

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_Loblaw

Fall is here.


----------



## Cerdanya




----------



## kk_tan

SEIKO SBDX 009 LANDMASTER.

通过我的 SM-N910C 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## SecondHandSwiss

Here are a couple of my favorites. Follow me on Instagram (link below) for regular WWC pics.


----------



## D3bug

qualifier


----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## D3bug

...


----------



## Kta120

I took this picture while visiting the monkey temple in Kathmandu, Nepal.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Surge007




----------



## MDT IT

Moonwatch and original newspaper Apollo 11..


----------



## kudalaut888

Kermit & Donald


----------



## ianchen9449




----------



## Oralia

Stunning looking watch the eterna. It seems to me that user photos are far superior to stock photos found on manufacturers websites.


----------



## sportssam

NO.1 D5+ Best background


----------



## D3bug




----------



## yurikim




----------



## MDT IT

Tritium Vials...


----------



## MDT IT

Family match :-d ...

1985 Vs 2016


----------



## bigshowrenfro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Recent one of Magrette Vantage on ZULU...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diseno

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchd80




----------



## tzwick




----------



## krpdm

Finally! Some white stuff in Los Anchorage.
PO on ice by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Since the home computer went down all I use is my Samsung Galaxy S6 Active camera. Let me try something.









Could be SO much worse.....


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr

*TWOFER*


----------



## b'oris




----------



## stress8all

I'd say these three are my favourite.


----------



## Danny T




----------



## dvdback23

new pic of certina ds 1


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## D3bug




----------



## bigshowrenfro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshowrenfro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshowrenfro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Just playing around with a new macro lens:


----------



## TwoHands

Ocean Two on a crisp fall night.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Sri

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perseverence

Can I post two? I can't decide.

Smith & Bradley Ambush PVD.








Trintec Zulu-03 Cockpit Style.


----------



## Drudge

I think it came out pretty good considering I used my LG G5 phone


----------



## Robbie Steadman

My Omega SeaMaster De Ville (Year Unknown), handed down to me by my Grandad


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Kanokus

Looks Right at home!


----------



## Michalisf

MM300


----------



## polonorte2

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michalisf




----------



## Michalisf




----------



## whoa

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Robbie Steadman

Gunnar_917 said:


> Just playing around with a new macro lens:


Hey Gunnar, how much was your Jaeger LeCoultre Memovox?


----------



## Michalisf

View attachment 10339138


----------



## Michalisf

View attachment 10340690


----------



## Michalisf

View attachment 10347874


----------



## Michalisf

This is very strange ,why comes always Attachment and not picture :O(


----------



## polonorte2

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri




----------



## Perseverence

The Marathon / Benrus at work hiking out to Portage Glacier.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Dejadragon

Here's my latest shot of my Roamer Vanguard.


----------



## pepescom

Getat + T-touch









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Sri

The last of the Tudor Submariners...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kronological




----------



## kronological




----------



## kronological




----------



## kronological




----------



## Tfort

That is a great pic, it almost looks like a Sinn.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

A little style shot....









Cheap Walmart Mickey Mouse watch with domed Crystal.


----------



## Tfort

nowimnothing said:


> Took a bunch of shots today, they're _almost_ as good as I as I want them to be, here's one that I think is particularly good.
> 
> View attachment 9359290


Out of all the brands represented on this forum it is apparent Seiko really came to play. There are some amazing shots including this one.


----------



## mali

I love this watch. Simply.

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Sri

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus

b'oris said:


>


Beautiful photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## D3bug




----------



## kronological

'Pepsi' Bliger GMT Master II Homage


----------



## anabuki




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## blakerad

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Do you use just your phone for the photos?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

blakerad said:


> Do you use just your phone for the photos?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hey Blake your here too, nice 
It's William & yep just my phone

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## blakerad

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hey Blake your here too, nice
> It's William & yep just my phone
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I'm sneaking around a bunch of forums haha. Nice speedmaster. I'm gonna pull the trigger on a couple of those Iyonk straps soon I think.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kikat

Zoongz said:


> I don't take many great photos, but sometimes I get a lucky shot.


It's an excellent shot


----------



## Kanokus

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hey Blake your here too, nice
> It's William & yep just my phone
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Awesome shots for just using a phone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Kanokus said:


> Awesome shots for just using a phone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## cmdErrX

1962 Bulova


----------



## lallasia

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lallasia

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kronological

Another pic of my new Bliger.

I decided to do a review on it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/kronoreview-bliger-pepsi-gmt-master-ii-homage-watch-3970386.html


----------



## blakerad

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## valderek

Odesláno z mého SM-G900F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## mali

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hagop

mali said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


Adorable piece!!!


----------



## Drudge

b'oris said:


>


Beautiful shot!


----------



## mitchjrj

Magrette Moana Pacific Chronograph on RIOS1931 leather...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valderek

Odesláno z mého SM-G900F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

Eating oranges at work and all you have is your phone camera


----------



## stress8all

Bought a cheap macro lens. The possibilities are endless.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCases

I need a better camera


----------



## watchobs




----------



## b'oris




----------



## Accu-man

Accutron 218 I just finished restoring.









Paul


----------



## Time In

...not easy with a phone...


----------



## krpdm




----------



## mark_uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

'84 Rolex 6694










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## valderek

Odesláno z mého SM-G900F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## TwoHands

Blue heaven


----------



## pet84rik

My Luch one hand watch


----------



## jimbaran

Posting my new Christopher Ward C60 Trident GMT 600. Hope you like it!


----------



## D3bug




----------



## Jamesh88

My SKX 007 and SARB065 Cocktail Time.. fairly photogenic I must say.









































Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjackson




----------



## r171pt

Not the best, but one of my first attempts


----------



## donald morin

thought you watch lovers would like this pic


----------



## mui.richard

r171pt said:


> Not the best, but one of my first attempts
> 
> View attachment 10804994


I like it, cool range finder & Fifty Fathoms!

Is that long line just below the camera body intentional? Single light box overhead, correct?

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## V.I.T.




----------



## V.I.T.




----------



## V.I.T.




----------



## mastasanuh

*Seiko Prospex - Shrouded Monster Baby Tuna (SRP639)*;-)


----------



## pepescom

CTZ









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lngl15

Very Rare KELEK Chronograph with Buren 12 Movement/ 18K solid gold


----------



## phatty01

My GMT ontop of my iphone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

LG G5 + Filters


----------



## Jason Stonovan




----------



## phatty01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## HanWatchHan

Lovely daytona shot!


----------



## mui.richard

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

New Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Black and Steel, both shown here on RIOS1931 for Panatime leather...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nielsdiving2010

My vintage Titus diver...


----------



## Nielsdiving2010

...and my HYDRO-SUB


----------



## Chucho73

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 01coltcolt

Some of my Small collection:

MontBlanc Timewalker








Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Day/Date









Breitling B1









Tag Heuer Calibre S









Breitling Colt ChronoOcean


----------



## philskywalker

Liquidmetal chrono


----------



## Starrskream

Citizen Promaster SST U-700 ECO-Drive
1/1000 accurate and can calculate MPH


----------



## Wolfsatz

20170212_164549 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## _rene_

His and Her gold/tan color scheme:


----------



## Ramos84

orient ray on tan leather strap

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## drazae

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## jbossolo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starrskream




----------



## drazae

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## alex79

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Chucho73

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Chucho73

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Lakichip

My nice Bulova


----------



## Lakichip

My nice Helberg CH 8


----------



## Lakichip

My nice Vratislavia


----------



## 92redragtop




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## drazae

Submariner at westside beach in Korea

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## drazae

Lakichip said:


> My nice Vratislavia










Hello!

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley Ambush PVD on Jack Foster leather, with an airtime log over a map of Alaska and centered on Anchorage.


----------



## ddldave




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Chucho73

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maz710




----------



## mitchjrj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all

Bounce flash makes everything look so nice 










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## mitchjrj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjenckes

my MKII modified SKX007 while trying to post bail in a Tijuana prison


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Perseverence

Niranjan Vintage Flieger on top of the Aviator's Map from Squadronposters.com


----------



## TroyOnTime

Thats awesome!


----------



## Perseverence

I'd like to tell you a tale of two cousins; Lum-Tec Combat Bronze B (238/250) and Oak & Oscar Sandford (161/200).

They went out today for my second trip to Portage Glacier (this time with less fog) because, well, my L-T hasn't had a lot of glamour and I promised Chase from O&O I'd take some pictures of the Sandford out in the wild.

The L-T is a field watch, with a relatively higher WR than the O&O so it was placed over my base layer but under my insulating layer. I counted on its toughness to be able to ward off my sweat, heat, and the occasional bout with snow.

The O&O was a little trickier; it's not a field watch, or really designed for this type of wear so I put it over my insulating layer, away from my sweat and perspiration but secured it under my outer layer to protect it from snow.

Both handled the entire ordeal with no problems, even when leaving the icy lake and transitioning into a warm & running car.

The O&O will follow me out and about tonight, so maybe it will get more pictures.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LKO

My Citizen NY0090-9W during the last snow in New York.


----------



## D3bug




----------



## belgianmoonwatch




----------



## PrimorisOrdo

Sarb035










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic1013

Great Shot!!!!!


chriscentro said:


> A recent shot.


----------



## drummie1914




----------



## LKO

The Slim d'Hermès with slate grey dial.


----------



## michaelanburaj

*ORIENT Star Standard-Date - WZ0061DV or DV02003W*


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## infinitipearl

LKO said:


> My Citizen NY0090-9W during the last snow in New York.
> 
> View attachment 11308802


This picture is fire, no irony intended. Beautiful.


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr
*Yup, it's Springtime in Anchorage, Alaska*


----------



## D3bug




----------



## mrk




----------



## stress8all

My favourite of all so far I think.









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## carpediem99

Last Sunday


----------



## Uk_browning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision




----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Timely decision said:


> View attachment 11467746


You gotta wear an omega since you have the logo (or .........) tattooed


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Mikepremium24




----------



## guz950

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## diaasameh

My Favorite and most recent watch.. Zeppelin 7680-1


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## blakerad

Sarb017









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Great shot!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Il post more soon.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Time In

Here are a few new ones...







..........






...........


----------



## Uk_browning

Mr Rick said:


>


That, is a brilliant photograph !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saigonese

New green turtle that I just got from a watchuseek member. so awesome on wrist.


----------



## Danny T




----------



## Nwing2020

Just purchased one for myself! Incredible quality. Cheers.


----------



## Nwing2020

Beautiful!


----------



## guz950

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo

Pirahna.








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolmer

Prisma


----------



## redgreen

Breaking the rules here... definitely not the best shot, but it is my first post. Nice shots everyone.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## ROBERT141

Thelonious Monk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

May Day, May Day


----------



## krpdm

Double Dip, OOPS


----------



## ixtis

Sent from my SM-G930F


----------



## Perseverence

Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter, with my old fixed wing helmet.


----------



## Ryan_YYC




----------



## Timely decision




----------



## Timely decision




----------



## Timely decision




----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## GnarKing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinNYC77




----------



## DarrinNYC77




----------



## DarrinNYC77




----------



## GnarKing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## rollinsw0llen




----------



## anabuki




----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## stselvia

Damasko DC66Si blk









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ixtis

Citizen Promaster Marine









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pepescom

Mix









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3bug




----------



## MrOrbital

I just looked through my photos and thought I'd share a few of them. My collection is very varied. I do enjoy the mechanics very much and appreciate the skeleton models. More recently I have gotten 2 Omega and one picture shows 2 watches that are totally unique in compositions.
































































The Victorinox is a fantastic creation with an ETA2892 movement. One of my favourites. The Omegas are 3572.50.00 from 1999 and a brand new 321.10.44.50.01.001. Next I want a 3594.50.00 from ca 2005 with a custom exhibition caseback.
Thanks and best regards, Fredrik.


----------



## GnarKing

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoreno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## DateJustAGuy

sherwoodschwartz said:


> my best shots are movement pics. and they suck, frankly, but i like them regardless.


I like your movement pictures. May be a lot of people like you said may not like the entails of it 

I like it very much, that is what differentiates a quartz from a "collectible" watch. (with due respect to quartz operated ones, I have a couple of them)


----------



## flyingcamel




----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_YYC




----------



## jens0125




----------



## jens0125




----------



## jens0125




----------



## jens0125




----------



## jens0125




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## KickToc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Alex Semensky

My favourite model Vostok Komandirskie 350007. Sorry to say Vostok chistopol factory do not produce this beautiful model anymore...(((


----------



## cirotti

Few pics...


----------



## LeatherneckSD




----------



## leFroy




----------



## mitchjrj

Alpina Alpiner Manufacture Flyback on RIOS1931 KVLR...


----------



## timefleas




----------



## skkali168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossFraney




----------



## Thewatchescollector

Cuervo y Sobrinos Buceador Manjuari 600m


----------



## Thewatchescollector

The Glashutte is gorgeous!


----------



## KickToc

Quick snap at last light tonight ⌚









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srminimo

Perseverence said:


> View attachment 11259114
> 
> Niranjan Vintage Flieger on top of the Aviator's Map from Squadronposters.com


Great looking watch!


----------



## skkali168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ixtis

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

It's not much but there's something about a blue sunray dial that's just mesmerizing...










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## maccasvanquish

Just got back from vacation...wore the squale the whole time!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Not that good lol


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## harshad4005

Drudge said:


> Beautiful shot!


Thanks mate !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RL1924

Was a good lume shot but not the best photogaphy!









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## RL1924

Great shots of the ball I used to own, unfortunately I can't take credit for the pictures the previous owner took then but too good not to share.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogo

leFroy said:


> View attachment 12285842


Awesome shot


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## charhan




----------



## jlowe6269

Bell & Ross Pandas.


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## D3bug

DJ 126300


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01290.jpg


View attachment DSC01329.jpg


----------



## joe.hammond.58




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## ChristopherChia

Some recent shots.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## O2AFAC67

Received a custom leather deployant from Spain. Quick and dirty shot this morning on the kitchen table. Bette will be wearing the watch at dinner this evening... 



Best,
Ron


----------



## Amadeus556

MrOrbital said:


> I just looked through my photos and thought I'd share a few of them. My collection is very varied. I do enjoy the mechanics very much and appreciate the skeleton models. More recently I have gotten 2 Omega and one picture shows 2 watches that are totally unique in compositions.
> View attachment 11955834
> 
> View attachment 11955842
> 
> View attachment 11955850
> 
> View attachment 11955858
> 
> View attachment 11955866
> 
> View attachment 11955938
> 
> View attachment 11955946
> 
> View attachment 11955954
> 
> View attachment 11955962
> 
> 
> The Victorinox is a fantastic creation with an ETA2892 movement. One of my favourites. The Omegas are 3572.50.00 from 1999 and a brand new 321.10.44.50.01.001. Next I want a 3594.50.00 from ca 2005 with a custom exhibition caseback.
> Thanks and best regards, Fredrik.


Very nice pieces! I can only relate to Victorinox, I have the Dive Master 500 chrono quartz and the the automatic titanium chrono with the 2894-2 movement.I love them both and they have one of the best lumens,especially the titanium, and is also quite unique.I like your variety,nice collection,thanks for sharing,

Cheers!


----------



## Amadeus556

My Victorinox Dive Master 500's,Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Black Mars and the Tag F-1. Some Fortis is on the way.


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives, an old favorite kitted with an unusual strap combination. A Breitling OEM camel color croco deployant strap with a brown buffalo Bund pad makes for an interesting contrast IMO... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Kanokus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm007




----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick and dirty shot this morning for the first day of August...


----------



## Straight Banana

Fun with a mirror.


----------



## makai8o8




----------



## skkali168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Culto

Great thread


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## rodolfoscl

Some Friday Fun, My F1 cheers!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Kenan-Or

my Panerai LUMINOR MARINA PAM00104


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Sri

The devil is in the detail...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sri said:


> The devil is in the detail...


Did someone mention "detail"?...


----------



## petitto4

Not bad for amateur photographer huh? What do y'all think?


----------



## mui.richard

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kudalaut888

My Credor


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kudalaut888

Coke


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TheOneInYellow

Casio G-Shock GW-M5610-1ER

View attachment 12448549


View attachment 12448557


----------



## Tetragrammaton




----------



## Fatboi_ET




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## kasemo

Just a few..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

My blue Glycine...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Blu Ray


----------



## Siebeck

PROBUS SCAFUSIA by Sebastian, auf Flickr


----------



## Sumitaro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## snpr9696

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88

Here's a few of my recent ones....


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Drudge




----------



## snpr9696

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia

more at @chriscentro


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mui.richard

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## RL1924

Weekend shot









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcopps

A few from my "archives"!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gary Larson's cow approves of the new shoes for Bette's Evo by grillin' some croco burgers... ;-):-!





It's an early 3 year anniversary gift. Handmade custom black croco deployant strap received yesterday from the Ukraine. Bette loves it and will be wearing it to dinner tonite... 
 
Best, 
Ron


----------



## stellabelly




----------



## stress8all

Good photos are a pain. Makes you wish the lighting was perfect every time you look at your watch.


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Yesterday:










*Twitter*

*Instagram*


----------



## TheOneInYellow

This morning:










*Twitter*

*Instagram*


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## run23

Not a great technical photo, but I still love it. Taken after a dust storm at Burning Man. Did everything with the watch over my travels the past couple of weeks-- from construction in building a camp in the middle of a desert to surfing in Southern California. I love the versatility of 'dressy' divers.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

stress8all said:


> Good photos are a pain. Makes you wish the lighting was perfect every time you look at your watch.


Gorgeous watch and photo.


----------



## McPGA

Best I've got...


----------



## pointlineplane




----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## AndrewS

2254, fishing off Newquay, Cornwall, UK


----------



## yankeexpress

Watering the plants, discovered a Monarch:


----------



## djlotto

Omega 105.003


----------



## kb.watch




----------



## Vural

Hope u all like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimmibaton

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## billybob1

Nice!


----------



## billybob1

Like it!


watch_hor said:


> What no Dr. Pepper? Ok, I really like that Seiko, what's the model Number?


----------



## billybob1




----------



## Toothbras

Vural said:


> Hope u all like
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Screw that crown in!!


----------



## Vural

I will. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Racerr-x

Best I have got









Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Really like this photo. There was a bit of sun and I let it shine directly on the logo. Hope you enjoy it as well:


Patek Chronograph 5170G-010 35 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Vural

Bidle said:


> Really like this photo. There was a bit of sun and I let it shine directly on the logo. Hope you enjoy it as well:
> 
> 
> Patek Chronograph 5170G-010 35 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


It is a perfect photo. Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bidle

Vural said:


> I will. )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Crown looks fine to me. ;-)


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Sumitaro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cocas




----------



## krpdm

IWC Aquatimer Reverse Panda by jppellet, on Flickr

A little "Glamour" shot


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## stellabelly




----------



## Mathy

.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## mrcopps




----------



## In-Time




----------



## In-Time

A couple of our recent customers watches!


----------



## DJMCUK

DJ41


----------



## MainePorsche

GWG 1000DC 1A5JF
Not a mechanical, but nonetheless a durable, accurate, handsome sporting Watch.


----------



## krpdm

Seiko SKX by jppellet, on Flickr

Yes, we have bananas!


----------



## maccasvanquish

Caught a nice shot in a rain storm with my beloved ocean one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP.




----------



## Caye




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## krpdm

IMG_6447 by jppellet, on Flickr
Eenie, meenie,..........


----------



## mui.richard

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966




----------



## Bred38




----------



## MainePorsche

This Navy Gulfmaster arrived from Japan yesterday afternoon.


----------



## M.O.D.

MR-G


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Hamilton and Monopoly...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## MainePorsche

GULFMASTER
GWN Q1000NV 2AJF
Handsome, functional, durable, and with strong lume x 2.


----------



## capt-dim

a few pictures of my watches.... i love watches ... i love take photos ... i am not profecional .... just a amateur watchlover ....!!!!

my camera is a simple sony rx-100 ....!!!!!

my knowledge is very poor ..... welcome any technical recommendation relating my photos


----------



## the-mountain-biker

Here's my Tag Carrera 1887


----------



## whosehair

My Nomos. I think this may be my favorite watch photo I've taken thus far. Helps the subject is so darn pretty.


----------



## Anthonyjh7

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Auto / Hamilton Khaki Navy Air Race GMT - Taken 3 weeks ago on a mini-vacation with my wife, then got bored with some of these handy photoshop apps 

Although I really enjoyed toughness of the rubber strap on my khaki sub, it sure feels like a brand new watch with a new metal bracelet which was fitted last weekend! - Shot from this morning in the office.


----------



## asushane




----------



## WatchObsession

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## pyrostick

Some of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## arodprn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

favourite recent pics...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Pimmsley

My favourite speedy shots...


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## took

I've always enjoyed how this turned out.









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## djlotto

Heuer


----------



## MDT IT

:-d


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## brins

*Omega Seamster 300 69 model*


----------



## Foch




----------



## Mr.Joseph

Awesome pictures fellas and as someone who is photo challenged like myself it really is impressive to look through these photos, well done all of you.


----------



## SKOBR




----------



## liewb

iPhone 5SE 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia

A couple of recent shots of my Seiko.


----------



## WatchObsession

View attachment Omega Planet Ocean promo 2_pe.jpg


----------



## Ryan_YYC




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsix33

My tudor 79270 my favorite for sure


----------



## Drudge




----------



## RustyBin5

a few recents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Cocas




----------



## Cocas




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## took

These









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Apia

New entry on my collection... Mauron Musy Armure Mu 01-204... ;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives, a ten year old shot of Bette's Evo sitting on a bed of indian head buffalo nickels...


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## GnarKing

Rolex Submariner 114060 on RubberB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

Here's one to start me off...


----------



## JayPaper

And another....


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Small contribution, I like that picture from before yesterday night.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mui.richard

Vintage DOXA circa 1961
















Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all

Been a while since I took any particularly good shots, but these worked nicely.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper




----------



## chriscentro

My current fav photo.


----------



## williamstone

....


----------



## TeamSanchez

Here is my baby which I built myself. ETA 2824 , sapphire crystal front and back, canvas band, custom painted black and grey lime dial all done my yours truly. This was while snorkeling in the Bahamas. The watch tolerated depths of 30 plus feet with no problems. Case is rated for 30 meters  what do you think ?


----------



## chriscentro

Just shot this. Steinhart and some watch swag.


----------



## Kubricksmind

Oris Carl Brashear


----------



## cdnwatchguy

Not necessarily my fav, but the fave I have on Imgur after photobucket started charging $.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Pimmsley

Recent pics...iphone 6, no filters..


----------



## mui.richard

.









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## phsan007

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Me... Wearing my grail watch, while reflecting off the exact same watch...

How did I do it?









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## good2go

The image on the watch is a reflection of a photo (of you wearing the same watch) in a computer monitor where the watch is facing directly across from.

Or a Photoshop job. Nicely done regardless.


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## ChrisWalsh




----------



## ChrisWalsh

Besides the dirty crystal, I liked this "But first, coffee" picture


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pimmsley

Loving this little guy...


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all

Bounce flash off a white ceiling, mirror surface underneath the bottle. Straight off camera, no editing. It's nice when it works out almost accidentally.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

chriscentro said:


>


very interesting combination of textures, great shot!

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

duplicate

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg

TAG Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## O2AFAC67

Cell phone shot 12.20/2017...


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SKOBR

I received today the SEIKO PROSPEX SPORT SPB051.










Scan this QR CODE to see the pics review.
Or follow the link below.










https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-prospex-spb051-pics-review-4598579.html#/topics/4598579

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Last minute Xmas shopping...

With my Xmas Rolex... 

Which arrived today... 








"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Apia




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Watch_Me6777

My BLNR


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Recently picked this up - Panerai 562


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Combo 









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## ChrisWalsh




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Just arrived today! Origin Watch Co Vintage Field Watch


----------



## Apia




----------



## watchesoff

Oris 65 on a "Marine Nationale" NATO from Watchgecko.


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Lisgan said:


> Oris 65 on a "Marine Nationale" NATO from Watchgecko.
> 
> View attachment 12815285


Great shot! Been eyeing the Oris for a little while now. I'll look for you on IG.


----------



## Amadeus556

Fortis B-42 Cosmonauts cluster formation...


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Me, wearing my grail watch...
Reflecting off itself...
No filter, and no photoshop...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## jberberich

Back when I had a Daytona. Miss it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

For my 10,000th post...;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## cmann_97

Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Cocas




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Origin Watch Co Vintage Field on the rocks


----------



## kit7

Seventies' Seikos


----------



## canary301




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## redzebra




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Will never get tired taking pics of this beauty.


----------



## canary301




----------



## canary301




----------



## enkay

My Squale 20 Atmos


----------



## good2go

Today


----------



## Amadeus556

Two weeks old Fortis B-42 Black Carbon. In F major...


----------



## smithfield11

50th Anniversary Speedy


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Mercer Lexington Panda with a Batman photobomb


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Downtown, walking around with the Origin Watch Co Vintage Field on my wrist. A great piece especially for the price point.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## nikesupremedunk

After I changed out my oyster bracelet to the super jubilee. It's definitely a must on a fluted DJ!


----------



## mui.richard

the wife's old tank









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanwatch1

Best of both worlds!


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Watch_Me6777

New arrival! Impressed with the overall quality.


----------



## cmann_97

Revue Thommen Airspeed









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Superocean Abyss









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Lum-Tec M23


----------



## MDT IT

Samsung S6 Edge+.. Padi effect.


----------



## canary301




----------



## Adam_Micheal

canary301 said:


> View attachment 12828085


That's a very nice shot


----------



## Watch_Me6777

When the sunlight hits that ceramic just right you gotta snap a pic


----------



## Snprstrap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snprstrap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snprstrap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Photo shoot today with my Tisell Sub and Rolex BLNR


----------



## bero

2 iconic Speedmasters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all

New strap arrived, couldn't help but take a photo or two.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

snapped a few yesterday just for the fun of it









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubirossa

My Heuer Monaco Calibre 12


----------



## rubirossa

My Omega Speedmaster Automatic reduced


----------



## O2AFAC67

One way to have a _*NOT*_ *P*olitically *C*orrect conversation... :roll:


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewmcd24

Here are a bunch of random favorites of mine:
































































This last photo's not very good, but it reminds me of a time when I could just pick up a bottle of Old Rip Van Winkle at my local liquor store.


----------



## Golferkid61

I always enjoy pictures of the watch movement!! There's just something so special about them! Truly works of art.


----------



## Golferkid61

That BLNR and those Hermés boxes are 👌🏼


----------



## player67

That batman tho


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79

I love how versatile the nautilus can be..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## priamo




----------



## Rover79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

my three favourite pale dialled watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nooski

I really like this photo of SRP777 Turtle


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Tritium Luuuuuume

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan byers

Seiko 5


----------



## Watagump

Chopard LUC 1937 Classic


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## maccasvanquish

Newest acquisition....citizen pro master diver.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79

And old fav..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007




----------



## watchmaster87

to the moon and back...









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk




----------



## maccasvanquish

Quiet evening at home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough" -peejaydoubleyou


----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermonster

Orient Ray II with sapphire crystal.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## leFroy




----------



## gmaras

These are my photos and watches also









Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech

View attachment DSC07072.jpg


----------



## greg.karagiassotis

gmaras said:


> These are my photos and watches also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλημέρα! Thats one Nice picture or the Tudor.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## greg.karagiassotis

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection !

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Separated by 60 years.









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaras

greg.karagiassotis said:


> Καλημέρα! Thats one Nice picture or the Tudor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Thank you Greg!


----------



## Mercs

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough" -peejaydoubleyou


Whoa what model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Mercs said:


> Whoa what model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate it's an OVD Moonwalker... I don't buy watches for looks or status, but it seems to catch everyone's eye, and is an amazing conversation starter...

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## mui.richard

Vintage Tudor Oyster prince 34 ref. 7909









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Just received my Tiger Concepts 5513. This watch looks so much better in person. It's beautiful! I can't stop looking at it.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Just going to post my best photos of different watches I've had. Mostly for reference if anybody is googling around for photos of any of them.

Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm H38455751, Hodinkee strap


----------



## atdegs

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical (no-date) H69429931, rene.r custom strap.


----------



## atdegs

Omega Railmaster 2503.52.00, OEM bracelet


----------



## atdegs

1968 Seiko 5 Sports 70, customer Martu strap


----------



## atdegs

Omega Aqua Terra Quartz Blue 2517.80.00, OEM bracelet


----------



## atdegs

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565835, OEM strap

View attachment 12975787


----------



## atdegs

1969 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666 "Devil Diver", Clockwork Synergy Cordura strap


----------



## atdegs

Carpenter Field Brass black dial, OEM strap

View attachment 12975801


Carpenter Field brass cream dial, Carpenter prototype, Carpenter stainless navy dial, all OEM straps
View attachment 12975807


----------



## atdegs

1970s Hamilton Chrono-diver, Strapped For Time rally strap

View attachment 12975813


----------



## atdegs

Farer Lander GMT, OEM strap

View attachment 12975827


----------



## atdegs

Hamilton Khaki Field white dial H704150

View attachment 12975831


----------



## atdegs

Hamilton Khaki Field quartz blue H68201943, OEM canvas strap

View attachment 12975833


----------



## atdegs

Hamilton Thin-o-matic Masterpiece

View attachment 12975841


----------



## atdegs

Mod 17 Jewel hand-winder

View attachment 12975843


----------



## atdegs

Oris Divers Sixty-Five 40mm 01 733 7707 4064-07 4 20 18, custom rene.r strap

View attachment 12975849


----------



## atdegs

Seiko Premier SPB001, OEM bracelet

View attachment 12975851


----------



## atdegs

Seiko Presage SARX045, OEM bracelet

View attachment 12975853


----------



## atdegs

Tudor Heritage Ranger, OEM bracelet

View attachment 12975855


----------



## atdegs

Hamilton RR Special 50, Kelaran alligator strap








View attachment 12975857


----------



## atdegs

Shinola Runwell 47mm, OEM strap

View attachment 12975869


----------



## atdegs

Oak & Oscar Sandford GMT, OEM strap

View attachment 12975871


----------



## atdegs

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba H64515133, Craft & Tailored single pass strap

View attachment 12975873


----------



## atdegs

Omega Seamaster Automatic Day-Date, not sure on reference

View attachment 12975877


----------



## atdegs

Seiko SSB031P1, OEM bracelet

View attachment 12975887


----------



## atdegs

SevenFriday P3/01, OEM strap

View attachment 12975891


----------



## atdegs

Hamilton Thin-o-matic


----------



## atdegs

Vantage automatic, Hirsch strap









and hand-winder


----------



## atdegs

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin blue, OEM NATO

View attachment 12975915


----------



## atdegs

1960s Hamilton Automatic


----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dado Ribich

My emergency travel box. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## k482dge

My Orient Mako sold few days ago  
My current timepiece is the Victorinox 241421 dive master 500 chronograph  
Not the best photos though...


----------



## gmaras

Japan vs Switzerland


----------



## MDT IT

:think:


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike




----------



## catlike




----------



## catlike




----------



## catlike




----------



## catlike




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Big Vern




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smansfie

Here is my favorite at the moment - only 20 in the world currently


----------



## Sartajsajid99




----------



## Sartajsajid99




----------



## Jmadams71

Tisell Vintage Sub


----------



## Jmadams71

Armida A2 42mm


----------



## KogKiller

Got a package today...


----------



## Hsvu

KogKiller said:


> Got a package today...


That texture!!!


----------



## Jeffie007

Both are lume shots.


----------



## mizzare




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## O2AFAC67

Found an old snapshot from 1991 and scanned it this morning for a pic to post. Co-pilot snapped this as I was sliding into a nice tight formation for a photo shoot (2nd pic) from another O-2. b-) 
Best,
Ron



















Oh, almost forgot. :roll: Here is the watch I was wearing at the time...


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## bikehomero

Valjoux 724:


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Not very inventive as other people's, but I really liked the level of detail I was able to capture on this one.


----------



## maxfounded

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

O2AFAC67 said:


> Found an old snapshot from 1991 and scanned it this morning for a pic to post. Co-pilot snapped this as I was sliding into a nice tight formation for a photo shoot (2nd pic) from another O-2. b-)
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, almost forgot. :roll: Here is the watch I was wearing at the time...


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

RustyBin5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

bero said:


> 2 iconic Speedmasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

mui.richard said:


> snapped a few yesterday just for the fun of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Awesome photos!! Lovely watches!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earl.dieta

Zeno-USA Explorer by e Dieta, on Flickr

Untitled by e Dieta, on Flickr


----------



## ndrs63

These 2 watches serve me in all occasions









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewparts

IWC hand wound


----------



## Drudge




----------



## WarFighter22

Seamaster Bond Luminos


----------



## a_carkhuff

I'm not much of a photographer, but this is probably my best watch pic:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## maxfounded

Drudge said:


>


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Remembering Capt. Bean today. _May he rest in peace..._


----------



## landersd

anybody tell me what model my Patek Philipe is, i only bought it because i liked it lol

hello everyone.

i was hoping someone can help me .

i bought a replica watch i really liked but i want to know what model it is based on .

i will post some photos , it is a Patek Philipe.

it has 2 seperate numbers on the rear, SF0049G and BF025G-7. I have googled these but no joy.

not being a watch geek i have no idea about this watch (i only bought because i liked the look of it)

Click image for larger version. 

Name:	watch3.jpg 
Views:	0 
Size:	9.5 KB 
ID:	55161
Click image for larger version. 

Name:	watch1.jpg 
Views:	0 
Size:	10.2 KB 
ID:	55162Click image for larger version. 

Name:	watch2.jpg 
Views:	0 
Size:	9.7 KB 
ID:	55163
Click image for larger version. 

Name:	watch.jpg 
Views:	0 
Size:	9.4 KB 
ID:	55164


----------



## landersd




----------



## iBlake

I usually don't take pics of my watchs but recently I took one to my friends and this is the result


----------



## ChrisWalsh

landersd said:


> anybody tell me what model my Patek Philipe is, i only bought it because i liked it lol


I don't think this is based on a real Patek at all...


----------



## benaja




----------



## Drudge




----------



## maxfounded

Drudge said:


>


Beautiful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

Drudge said:


>


Kool Watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

Thank you maxfounded :-!


----------



## Amadeus556

k482dge said:


> My Orient Mako sold few days ago
> My current timepiece is the Victorinox 241421 dive master 500 chronograph
> Not the best photos though...


 I love the dive master 500, I have one the same,and also the titanium one.Great watches!


----------



## will16




----------



## Casey Watson

My Nos 769


----------



## Casey Watson

Amazing chronomat 769.


----------



## kennkez




----------



## Dbltap22

Hulk on the beach in Cali


----------



## Rstripnieks

My Best picture


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## gmaras




----------



## TheBIX

Definitely not a photographer, but Iʻm improving. Having a good looking watch definitely helps though


----------



## mikejulietpapa

I've always really liked how this one turned out.


----------



## terry82

Some of my photos:


----------



## terry82

del


----------



## Wintergreen765

Custom NON-PVD DiveMaster 500


----------



## triton9809

Orient in blue.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## triton9809

Seiko racing.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## triton9809

SRP777 on NATO.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## backtrail540

Lum Tec Abyss 600 m-3 on a road trip.


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis recon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Zenith Pilot "Ton Up" by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Dbltap22

Xetum Tyndall on rubber








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbltap22

Omega in Detroit


----------



## gmaras

My collection!


----------



## wesvette




----------



## wesvette

Being built for me...


----------



## RustyBin5

3 pale dial beauties







and a random dug lol


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

Dimer said:


> Great watches and photo's here!
> 
> Here are some of my pics:
> 
> 
> Omega DeVille 'Hour Vision' Annual Calendar 431.33.41.22.06.001 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Calibre 98300 IW325405 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Limited Edition 311.30.42.30.01.002 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Omega Seamaster Proplof 1200M 224.32.55.21.01.002 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Vintage Collection Ingenieur Automatic IW323301 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Lewis Hamilton Carrera Chronograph by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Memovox Q1708470 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Pilot's Watch Edition Antoine de Saint Exupéry IW502617 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


These are incredible, I sincerely hope you are getting paid to take these! They are really well composed and edited, honestly they look better than the majority of watch images you'd see in magazines

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

Dimer said:


> Great watches and photo's here!
> 
> Here are some of my pics:
> 
> 
> Omega DeVille 'Hour Vision' Annual Calendar 431.33.41.22.06.001 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Calibre 98300 IW325405 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Limited Edition 311.30.42.30.01.002 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Omega Seamaster Proplof 1200M 224.32.55.21.01.002 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Vintage Collection Ingenieur Automatic IW323301 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Lewis Hamilton Carrera Chronograph by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Memovox Q1708470 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Big Pilot's Watch Edition Antoine de Saint Exupéry IW502617 by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


These are incredible, I sincerely hope you are getting paid to take these! They are really well composed and edited, honestly they look much better than the vast majority of watch images you'd see in advertised in magazines

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Wearing my grail... While reflecting off itself... No Photoshop, no filter.
I love my Bluesy 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## ZENNON

Wow some amazing shots in here gents. Think I'm inspired to get the camera out!

Here is a shot I took 7+ years ago (she's still going strong too!)



Ps. Looking at it now, really should have bumped up the darks a bit...


----------



## took

3212.80.00









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 34SFSoldier

Superb results! Textures and lines are well thought out and executed.


----------



## Wintergreen765

With photos, I’m an amateur. Trying to get better though...Here is a custom “Non-PVD” stainless DiveMaster...


----------



## eastbounddown9000

https://i.imgur.com/drGiDJA.jpg


----------



## yurikim

"The Sun" from German Polosin, Russia.


----------



## Sergei T.

My OCTO ULTRANERO b-)


----------



## Kilograph

I'm pretty pleased with this shot considering its a phone pic.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Appropriate for today...


----------



## mgladman

My best shot ...


----------



## MidnightBeggar

yurikim said:


> "The Sun" from German Polosin, Russia.
> 
> View attachment 13270645


Cool shot!


----------



## Wunderbro

Took one of these this morning and one of them a while back. Loving B&W right now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

New Yema Superman Heritage

Yema Superman Heritage
https://r.ta...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4711047&share_type=t

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU vs BFG 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Drudge




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesvette

stress8all said:


> Bounce flash makes everything look so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


IMHO, one of the best looking watches ever made!


----------



## tritium.hands

My best photo of my best watch.


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## RCooper993




----------



## RCooper993




----------



## RCooper993




----------



## Wolfsatz

08:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

During the day she's a sleeper...
At night she's a Tritium Beacon 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Hi, I think one of the best photos I did, is of my first watch - Kirovskije from 1964, given for Polish miner after 25 years of work. It is nice example of soviet modernist design. In that condition - it is extremally rare piece.
Professionally, I am visual artist, clocks and time is my area of interests. Last month the same photo I show you now, was published in printed edition of the most prestigius are magazine in Poland - "Szum". I link it to Instagram profile for you.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BkcqBM-BIDX/


----------



## bcosta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## Craigy84

Railmaster


----------



## Stochastinaut

Best shot, idk about all that but heres a nice one.


----------



## Stochastinaut

View attachment 13341161


Best shot, idk about all that but heres a nice one.


----------



## Craigy84

Railmaster


----------



## kennkez

Klo & Co Watches - Space Walker


----------



## JasonEdward

By no means a pro when it comes to taking pictures but I enjoy doing so when I get the chance.......


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvaGreen

My favorite!


----------



## hendra324




----------



## OsborneUK

close


----------



## OsborneUK

hendra324 said:


> View attachment 13358567


That strap is beautiful, where do i get one ?!


----------



## Denesenko

My custom watch with coin dial


----------



## StufflerMike

It might be your favourite watch but it is not *your * best watch photo and that's what this thread is about.


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## Pashenri




----------



## castlk




----------



## cave diver

Seiko SBDC007 Shogun


----------



## cave diver

Seiko SRP777 Turtle


----------



## cave diver

Seiko SBBN007 Tuna


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## stress8all

Had an idea when my wife bought a vape. Very surprised with the result, way better than I expected.


----------



## fooj

I've been trying to take a good shot of my Planet Ocean. Here's a version of the image prior to spending a buch of time doing dust removal. Ugh. Hoping I can figure out how to display it. Your most critical feedback on composition, etc., would be much appreciated.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU 
With Tritium Luuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Abstruse

Love that glaschutte...


----------



## Sassi




----------



## mwiesner

Hi there, is anybody familiar with the following model of Audemars Piguet (or at least seems so) skeleton watch? I haven’t had much luck finding information about it online.

Thanks very much,
Max


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dannyking

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU
> With Tritium Luuuuuume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


Nice. What is that bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atifch_84

Craigy84, Do you think this railmaster bracelet will fit a speedmaster professional?


----------



## Lakichip




----------



## Lakichip

Maranez Kata


----------



## lostinperiphery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slash-5

Lovely!


----------



## soundfanz

My Lum-Tec 400M-1 with waxed canvas strap from RedRock Straps.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

dannyking said:


> Nice. What is that bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.
It's a 10yo Versace bracelet. They don't make this particular one anymore.









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Henry Krinkle

P3270193 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P6050506 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P7101944 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8231989 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8180030 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P7030101 copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8080054 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle

P3270193 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P6050506 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P7101944 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8231989 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8180030 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P7030101 copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8080054 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73

MARC & SONS Vintage Diver







Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lostinperiphery

Titanium stuff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Henry Krinkle said:


> P3270193 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> P6050506 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> P7101944 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> P8231989 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> P8180030 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> P7030101 copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> P8080054 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Wow. Your photos are just superb.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Henry Krinkle

warsh said:


> Wow. Your photos are just superb.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## VladimirG

Omega Seamaster 300


----------



## sarvesh

Seiko Perpetual SPC131P1

View attachment DSC_4131.jpg


----------



## cotcit

great photo!


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krekmanski

Can I play too? Does this count?


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Amadeus556

My Fortis B42 Black and B42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph PC-7 Team.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## jerz67

Awsome set of Photos!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jerz67

Scenic shot


----------



## wongwatch

Prop shot with Squale Onda.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

skkali168 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## SKOBR

ZRC GRANDS FONDS SPORT CHIC

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA

....









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElxJefe

Im going to have to transfer many from my phone to post on here!!!!


----------



## BREW




----------



## sdelcegno

The only decent ones on my phone.




















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Here is my SMP on Omega Nato.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

Nice Omega!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## siroque

Greetings from Thailand


----------



## siroque

Greetings from Thailand 
View attachment 13509023


----------



## mt_timepieces

These are some very nice close ups.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## jerz67

Some awsome shots here!


----------



## jerz67

Here's one of my scenic shots!


----------



## 41Mets

A few


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## VladimirG

Halios Seaforth II pastel blue


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Cartier Calibre De Cartier Diver 
Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## jerz67

Cool lookin close up shots!


----------



## spowell

Superocean 42 Chronograph & Superocean II 36


----------



## Morgs65

Steinhart Ocean 1 42mm ceramic bezel.


----------



## Morgs65

Steiny and shades


----------



## Wunderbro

Rockin the vintage omegas waiting for the wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stepan_qc




----------



## jerz67

Wunderbro said:


> Rockin the vintage omegas waiting for the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Speedy!


----------



## Wunderbro

jerz67 said:


> Nice Speedy!


Thanks! I love it. Father's Day present from my wife and daughter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixking

Would like to say my first "Hi" with this pic


----------



## Watch Hobby

Hangin with the Seiko Prospex Watch Landmaster 25th Anniversary Limited Titanium Model SBEJ003


----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## king_collector

Dont always have to be expensive


----------



## jerz67

More of my SOC II 44


----------



## Tiller




----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73

Stag Tyo


----------



## Wunderbro

Since we're doing close ups...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## dasoler




----------



## dasoler




----------



## dasoler




----------



## harald-hans

High Tech meets masterpiece of rings ...

The Limited Edition 1 of 1 „GMW-B5000TFC-1-HH

and the incredible

Titan - Fordite - Superluminova Ring


----------



## jerz67

Nice watch & Cool lookin ring. I really dig the Lume on those!


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Sourabh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

A healthy desert this morning... Hahahahaha!


----------



## LuxuryRevolution




----------



## kslav




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Chrono9




----------



## andsan




----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Tickythebull

Addiction









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## M6TT F

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13664651


Lusted for a signalman! Alas, out of my spend range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Joespeeder

I am not a number... I am a free man !


----------



## 41Mets

Picked up some extension tubes for my new camera in an attempt to get macro like photos. They are good but I'm still struggling to really get perfect focus.


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

bader.abbas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice... Where did you get that strap from mate?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## bader.abbas

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Very nice... Where did you get that strap from mate?
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


Thanks! its from Combat straps, its a martini racing livery design but faded


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_Raketa (2614.H movement)_








_
Photo by Sony A37_


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_"Zlatoust" pocket watch, 1955._









_Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus photo._


----------



## usa-60

Great combination!


----------



## Fructus Temporum

usa-60 said:


> Great combination!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas




----------



## 41Mets

It has to be these shots from just now. I bought a new camera a month ago but wasn't getting good macro focus. Considered a macro lens in black Friday and instead a person recommends extension tubes... A non professional way of getting good macro without spending for the lens. Here are two results from tonight.


----------



## dron_jones




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## dopuletz76

Go for a ride


----------



## munizfire

Tissot Powermatic 80 Jungfraubahn Edition


----------



## Squatcho

Combat 6


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Blue and the Grey... ;-)



Best,
Ron


----------



## Zerosugar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Mymatemarmite

There are some beautiful watches on these pages, and beautifully composed shots too...and I've only skimmed the surface.
Feeling inspired, I have taken some shots of my modest collection. I don't have a macro lens but they have come out reasonably well for a first try.


----------



## Mymatemarmite

.....


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## hoja_roja

Vostok compressor









Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## LeftAngle




----------



## ZM-73

SKX007


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bladeshot

Highlights the matte dial.









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## warsh

andsan said:


> Glashütte Original


Been on my radar for a while. How does it wear?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

41Mets said:


> It has to be these shots from just now. I bought a new camera a month ago but wasn't getting good macro focus. Considered a macro lens in black Friday and instead a person recommends extension tubes... A non professional way of getting good macro without spending for the lens. Here are two results from tonight.


That's incredible. Great shots.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Rollin...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## mt_timepieces

These close-ups are straight fire.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fbdyws6

MDT IT said:


>


This pic makes me miss the slopes!


----------



## O2AFAC67

What's that in the "shadow box"?...


----------



## Young Ben

My new watch I picked up last week. I was a bit hesitant to spend so much money but am so unbelievably glad I did.


----------



## Buschyfor3

My favorite photos:


----------



## MDT IT

The color of love..


----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

Seiko prospex solar chrono diver - Padi.


----------



## tintin82




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gray-beard

Not my best watch. But one of my better photos.


----------



## tintin82




----------



## hairyjesus




----------



## hairyjesus




----------



## hairyjesus




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## letgeo

Mine.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Crabtree




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## sixking




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JasonEdward

Some of the kids.........


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

The Blues...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## tintin82




----------



## dr.sankhadeep

divers


----------



## JasonEdward

A few pics of a custom Seiko I picked up


----------



## tintin82




----------



## RCooper993




----------



## RCooper993




----------



## RCooper993




----------



## RCooper993




----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick coin shot this afternoon...


----------



## Mark355

RCooper993 said:


> View attachment 13842929


C'mon. It's not even in focus.


----------



## tintin82




----------



## mar777

pam00051 40mm Luminor Marina


----------



## brandman602

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickerprintinguk




----------



## mar777

Speedy with meteorite dial


----------



## JasonEdward




----------



## Sourabh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## Split-2nd

Not bad for using an Android phone, huh?


----------



## dsantoe

2018 Rolex Explorer II Polar


----------



## anabuki




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Pic shot back in 2003 or 2004 IIRC. My A12023 Display Back Cossie posed on a patch given to me by the last military squadron (VFA-125) to fly my O-2A. Kitted with a pre-2003 (22-18MM) OEM brown long croco strap on a brown calf Bund pad. ;-)b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## JessyW




----------



## scucivolo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> The Blues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


WHAT is the story behind that bezel bracelet?!?!?!?!?


----------



## jaythedreamer

"The good", "the bad" and "the ugly"


----------



## MrAaro

Set up a mini "studio" with some props a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tintin82




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Split-2nd said:


> WHAT is the story behind that bezel bracelet?!?!?!?!?


It's a speedometer official...

https://www.speedometerofficial.it/en/









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## tintin82




----------



## cliftonmschmidt




----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Presage SPB067J1 Edition 2017









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Sine80




----------



## Royal68

Not great but here they are!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar

Hmt Shrawan Yellow Dial - Gold Plated - Hand winder - Simple, yet beautiful watch









(btw I apologize for the oversized watermark, but that's the only copy I have available now)


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## lysolek007

V i n t a g e


----------



## aagalaxy78

Rangeman GW-9400-1


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU, reflecting the movie BFG...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## archer911

Two of my favorite instruments!


----------



## Henry Miller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Dundee




----------



## Dundee




----------



## Dundee




----------



## Dundee




----------



## archer911

Sinn goodness.


----------



## Henry Miller

Dundee said:


> View attachment 13944357


Great shots! Which camera is used here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Jrsaleh




----------



## MDT IT

The story..
MIssion Impossible - Dw-5600 Nasa watch - Back to the Future ;-)


----------



## Henry Miller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

Mini Turtle


----------



## NateViolin

What I'm enjoying now.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Hard core diver.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Lume shot!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Live this Panerai!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Super clean Radiomir Black Seal Composite, PAM 505, exhibition caseback!! Awesome!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Absolutely beautiful Panerai on bracelet!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## DanielSzeto




----------



## pyzik

I have to admit I'm disappointed after reading the rules I cannot post images with knives. To me, a watch and a pocket knife nearly belong together. Both are something a man (even a gentleman, think old timer pocket knives, ect) "should" have on them, both as tools.

Anyway, here are some images I particularly like that I've taken (without knives).


Skyhawk by Damage Photos, on Flickr


FDS_2973-Edit by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

Double tap, sorry!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## strix

Dan Henry 1964. My favorite panda face chronograph watch


----------



## tintin82

Circa 1940's Waltham Tank


----------



## Jrsaleh




----------



## GMTtwotone

Yep


----------



## strix




----------



## AUTOmaniak

Mil-Zod


----------



## O2AFAC67

_*Whoa, take 'er easy there, pilgrim...*_


----------



## strix

Glycine Combat AM


----------



## O2AFAC67

I'm feeling very confused right now...:-s


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Tritium 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## pardayan




----------



## strix




----------



## Henry Miller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## pyzik

Very happy with this one today.


FDS_5918 by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Aeirum

I should've posted here go begin with I suppose. Sorry for the double post.

I took this picture during Pacific crossing class on the B747. It's a moderately worn tool watch on a dinged up wrist doing work. I thought it was appropriate


----------



## tintin82

My beloved SKX007J1


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Alfa2600

The car and the watch go quite nicely together.


----------



## archer911

They certainly do!
With an 8000RPM redline and beautiful analog Veglia gauges I bet you get wherever you're going really fast.


Alfa2600 said:


> The car and the watch go quite nicely together.


----------



## archer911

They certainly do!
With an 8000RPM redline and beautiful analog Veglia gauges I bet you get wherever you're going really fast.


Alfa2600 said:


> The car and the watch go quite nicely together.


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer911

Posting this image of my Submariner because it is dead. Bought it new about 11 years ago, worn about 100 times, never opened, and the rotor is making a sickly creaking noise and won't wind the watch.
Still love the look and feel though. Time to find a repair shop.


----------



## Alfa2600

archer911 said:


> They certainly do!
> With an 8000RPM redline and beautiful analog Veglia gauges I bet you get wherever you're going really fast.
> 
> 
> Alfa2600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car and the watch go quite nicely together.
Click to expand...

Fastest I've been is 70mph 😉👍


----------



## WatchObsession

Out and about in the hills of West Wales


----------



## archer911

What a brilliant shot of your Doxa!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Not necessarily great shots, but I am always trying to capture the magical way my GS's capture light.


----------



## archer911

Been thinking about this one for years. Finally pulled the trigger and here it is.


----------



## RustyBin5

Subtle speed posting at its finest. Think you need to try to be more creative sir.


----------



## 945

Those MKII Nassau’s are sweet!


----------



## 945

Nice complications on the BP.


----------



## 945

Bullet proof.


----------



## 945

I love the moon watch. Looks great on the leather.


----------



## 945

Those MKII Nassau’s are sweet!


----------



## Lakichip

Aevig Huldra


----------



## Lakichip

Squale Matic 60 Atm
View attachment 14031877


----------



## Lakichip

Magrette Dual Time
View attachment 14031883


----------



## Lakichip

Aevig Balaur LE
View attachment 14031909


----------



## Hsvu

Cool retro piece, reminds me of the Squale


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Island-Time

SD4K


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## RMS911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Hmm









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## deepsea03

1600


----------



## Mosho

Hamilton intramatic for you


----------



## strix




----------



## Sugman




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## 945

I have a new appreciation for the super ocean. Looks great.


----------



## 945

Beautiful!


----------



## 945

That red... Looks great.


----------



## 945

Only thing better than a nice watch is a nice pen.


----------



## 945

Very nice strap/watch combo! Love it.


----------



## 945

That is really cool.


----------



## 945

Heavy duty tools!


----------



## RustyBin5

945 said:


> Heavy duty tools!


Dude. What's with the speed posting ?


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Chef_Elvis1001

Deep Blue Batman Turtle


----------



## strix




----------



## Geology Rocks

Final Image by HpiRally, on Flickr

Archimede Plane by HpiRally, on Flickr

IMG_5723 by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Geology Rocks

double. delete


----------



## tagdial8

Beautiful Creatures









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## strix




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## CallMeJarob

View attachment 14069225


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Drudge




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## NateViolin

Still love my Seiko mod.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

It's a little big for me at 46mm.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

tagdial8 said:


> Beautiful Creatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Hesalite, nothing like it? Awesome picture.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mymatemarmite

Today I collected my Rotary Elite Chronograph from a local repairers. Many years ago the stem snapped after I was trying to straighten it (it was always slightly bent from new but I wasn't as fussy about my watches back then). The replacement crown wheel is near identical to the original item (minus the factory engraved logo) so I'm very pleased. 
I also bought a new strap whilst I was there. The original was black, but I don't own any brown strap watches so this is what I went for. It's simple, clean finish compliments the chrono dial nicely.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Mymatemarmite

.


----------



## Mymatemarmite

CallMeJarob said:


> View attachment 14069225
> 
> 
> View attachment 14069229


That Omega is timeless elegance in a single shot.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Monday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstrmusic

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


What is this?


----------



## Pinata

CallMeJarob said:


> View attachment 14069225
> 
> 
> View attachment 14069229


Wow, that's a beautiful watch


----------



## TinyHippo

_One Watch to rule them all, One Watch to find them, One Watch to bring them all, and in the darkness bind them!







_


----------



## iiirrrvvv




----------



## babyivan

My DD. Bought her mid-2013. Insane how much people are asking for them these days.









Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## tagdial8

His and Hers


----------



## bodymassage

Recently aquired 1977 King Quartz is still the apple of my eye


----------



## mt_timepieces

UN Maxi Marine Chrono









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## Toddinut

SynMike said:


>


 Nice details and perspective on your Omega. I'm a fan. Very nice shots


----------



## Wunderbro

strix said:


>


Wonderful shots! Orange peel strap too?!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine80




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Stevencjain

CallMeJarob said:


> View attachment 14069225
> 
> 
> View attachment 14069229


These are fantastic


----------



## Stevencjain

Wunderbro said:


> Wonderful shots! Orange peel strap too?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sick photos


----------



## purplecat

My first ever forum/online/adult watch purchase has finally arrived..

Seiko SRP775









Sent from my RNE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Bays

Gshock gwx 5600 c


----------



## crdiv6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

crdiv6 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dubaranowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Rickster27b

Hello watch lovers. This is my first post. I am very pleased with this Seiko Titanium Blue Dial watch with a leather 'croco' strap.


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Pashenri




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## watchobs




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## HamSamich9

Sadly don't own this vintage Hamilton anymore, but still one of my favorite pictures I've taken.


----------



## HamSamich9

And a nice lume shot of my old Sinn 356 Flieger II.


----------



## HamSamich9

And now for my favorite watch that I still own. lol. Stowa Flieger Classic 40 on a custom bund strap from Sherp Leather Works on Etsy.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## watchsickness101

Rado Diastar XL


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## david_h_moss

Still my favorite!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeutsch

strix said:


>


That's a cool pic!


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Rickster27b

My watch collection is advancing. I just received this beauty from PKC - found it on the Private sell forum. A hand wind from Sea Gull, it certainly looks mint. I love the minimalism. Box and papers were included. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Wunderbro

Vintage Zodiac at the moment 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

I guess this is one of.
It shows the time mid of *Seiko time* and *Casio time*.









10:08:39


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## jimiwilli

Here's a few new ones -









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winchm60

strix said:


>


WOW; these are FANTASTIC!


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...


----------



## mizzare




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## joaot




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Cartier Calibre De Cartier Diver...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## fazfrench

42mm 1963 panda by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## fazfrench

Blue reverse panda 1963 Ed in 42mm by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## fazfrench

A look at the dial and the domed sapphire


ED42 blue reverse panda dial by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Getting ready for a 4 o'clock tee time later today, June 6th...


----------



## fazfrench

White Nemo by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## M6TT F

fazfrench said:


> Blue reverse panda 1963 Ed in 42mm by Faz, sur Flickr


That's a stunner. What brand is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

View attachment 14216195


----------



## joaot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFO

Great macro shot showing the detail work that can go into a watch face.


----------



## gto05z

View attachment 14220755


----------



## kicker1379

*Watch Shots*

Hey guys, just getting active on these forums. Below are some of my shots. Trying to improve my skills. Share your best shots below!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Tres

There you go









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## philricciardi

Hublot Aero Bang Tungsten Edition 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

i.razvan said:


>


I love that shot of your Omega! How was that done? Is it sitting on a mirror?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan

kicker1379 said:


> I love that shot of your Omega! How was that done? Is it sitting on a mirror?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much man! Actually is some coke on a tray .

But the tray has a very shinny surface, making that mirror effect


----------



## kicker1379

i.razvan said:


> Thank you very much man! Actually is some coke on a tray .
> 
> But the tray has a very shinny surface, making that mirror effect


For a second there I thought you meant like cocaine on a mirror  I'll have to try that, it's such a cool look...the Coca Cola that is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan

kicker1379 said:


> For a second there I thought you meant like cocaine on a mirror  I'll have to try that, it's such a cool look...the Coca Cola that is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 After I submitted the answer I thought for a second that someone will do this connection 

Yes, you should try it, especially if the cola is freshly opened as it will have many small bubbles


----------



## Badger18




----------



## strix




----------



## Geology Rocks

Oris Big Crown by HpiRally, on Flickr
Tudor Black Bay by HpiRally, on Flickr
Tag Heuer Carrera by HpiRally, on Flickr
Archimede Plane by HpiRally, on Flickr
TudorBBClose by HpiRally, on Flickr
Waltham pocket Watch by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## jhchrono




----------



## fazfrench

M6TT F said:


> Blue reverse panda ED42 by Faz, sur Flickr
> 
> That's a stunner. What brand is that?


That's made by Ed: https://www.hkedwatches.com/


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## Brad605

🏼


----------



## kicker1379

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

View attachment 14240979


----------



## Sugman




----------



## watch2wear

Love this...


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## joaot




----------



## jshapironyc

Speedy 2008 Beijing Olympics Limited Edition


----------



## jshapironyc

Navitimer Word with Croc Strap

Miss this combination but the size was out of control


----------



## jshapironyc

Movement of my Speedy Sapphire Sandwich


----------



## jshapironyc

Navitimer Montbrillant Olympus


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Helm Vanuatu









Poslano sa mog Redmi 5 Plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

Car bonnet pic in the rain


----------



## bodymassage

Technos Tiger Borazon for some vintage flair


----------



## bodymassage

gto05z said:


> Car bonnet pic in the rain
> View attachment 14255995


Lovely!


----------



## gsynco1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## gto05z




----------



## gto05z




----------



## SunsetSheen

It's a cheapie but it gets a lot of wrist time


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Through the looking glass..."
*



Edit: A member on the Breitling forum asked "What is this thing" referencing this posting. My reply was...

_The watch is posed on a snapshot I took back in 1992. We were waiting for takeoff clearance from Air Boss and I quickly picked up a Kodak and snapped the pic trying to frame my gunsite and the lead aircraft in the photo. The photo is adhered to black felt which is in turn adhered to a wooden block. The block essentially serves as a frame mounting for the photograph. In the photo, I liked the way the curvature of the windscreen accentuates the view of Lead and the reflector glass in the gunsite slightly distorts the runway from that angle. Add the reflection of the watch on the glossy surface of the photo and I couldn't help thinking of Lewis Carrol's novel "Through The Looking Glass" which is his sequel to "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland". I hope that makes sense for you... 
Best,
Ron_


----------



## farkhakfar

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69




----------



## Lakichip




----------



## Lakichip




----------



## Lakichip




----------



## Lakichip




----------



## Lakichip




----------



## edchys




----------



## Lakichip




----------



## O2AFAC67

Bette's "fashion" watch... ;-)


----------



## Fredette

O2AFAC67 said:


> *"Through the looking glass..."
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: A member on the Breitling forum asked "What is this thing" referencing this posting. My reply was...
> 
> _The watch is posed on a snapshot I took back in 1992. We were waiting for takeoff clearance from Air Boss and I quickly picked up a Kodak and snapped the pic trying to frame my gunsite and the lead aircraft in the photo. The photo is adhered to black felt which is in turn adhered to a wooden block. The block essentially serves as a frame mounting for the photograph. In the photo, I liked the way the curvature of the windscreen accentuates the view of Lead and the reflector glass in the gunsite slightly distorts the runway from that angle. Add the reflection of the watch on the glossy surface of the photo and I couldn't help thinking of Lewis Carrol's novel "Through The Looking Glass" which is his sequel to "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland". I hope that makes sense for you...
> Best,
> Ron_


I'm diggin the utc

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

Old Navitimer ii









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## joaot

Coffee break (this photo was inspired by another one I saw on this thread. I don't remember from whom, my apologies.


----------



## Aaronchrono

Iwc BP perpetual in RG









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voyager57

SMP


----------



## ruismesquita

the iwc is amazing


----------



## gto05z

Oris GBR III


----------



## ryanboude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## joaot

1963


----------



## joaot

1963


----------



## Fredette

joaot said:


> 1963


Nice background

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## joaot

Fredette said:


> Nice background
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you. The photo was taken outside in a sunny morning. I played a bit with both exposure and aperture and one of the photos was this.


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Bird season with the Resco


----------



## 41Mets

Nice photo today at my summer voice teaching job.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

gto05z said:


> Oris GBR III
> View attachment 14325125


Ummm... Wow. How do I do that?!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Fredette

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14341327


Dude, that is cool. How'd you get that shot?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

Fredette said:


> Dude, that is cool. How'd you get that shot?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Placed the watch in a glass and filled it with Sprite, then used a DSLR on a tripod with a 100mm macro lens and a hand held white led light, took about 20 shots, this was the best of them


----------



## gto05z

41Mets said:


> Ummm... Wow. How do I do that?!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


DSLR on a tripod and a 100mm macro lens


----------



## Fredette

gto05z said:


> Placed the watch in a glass and filled it with Sprite, then used a DSLR on a tripod with a 100mm macro lens and a hand held white led light, took about 20 shots, this was the best of them


Nice

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullah8001




----------



## abdullah8001




----------



## Andregold

Crepas Cayman


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bodymassage

Poppin


----------



## aftrunner




----------



## SWXF

Waiting for my strap to arrive.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Matching patina... ;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

Always a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Geology Rocks

HolbenStrap by HpiRally, on Flickr

Not the whole watch but I like it.

Holben Rally on Zenith El Primero


----------



## acfast94

Br 01-96s









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jk07770

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215

Seiko monster


----------



## chippyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Four's in..."*


----------



## SRHinVA

Alpina Seastrong Vintage


----------



## 41Mets

Go senator sixties green









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acfast94

Cartier Santos 100 xl W20072X7









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Geology Rocks said:


> HolbenStrap by HpiRally, on Flickr
> 
> Not the whole watch but I like it.
> 
> Holben Rally on Zenith El Primero


Very cool! Love the details on the lugs. Nice shot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## YourseIf

This is as artistic as I can be









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67

Seeking advice from a group of Professionals... ;-):-d


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Geology Rocks

Zenith Movement by HpiRally, on Flickr

Zenith Bible by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Geology Rocks

Oris Table by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Heuer

Here you go. One that hasn't seen any wrist time in a few years


----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Busy 24 hours a day. Some crops from the archives... ;-)


----------



## gto05z




----------



## lvt




----------



## gto05z




----------



## SpaceLuxury

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## jmas




----------



## JRoem

I'm pretty proud of this macro shot! I have a really hard time with wrist shots though. I don't know how you all get them to look so good.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123




----------



## AndrewG123




----------



## O2AFAC67

Possibly one of my all time favorite kittings photographed today, Sept. 5th...


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## fenil123




----------



## fenil123




----------



## Geology Rocks

CarreraChrono by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## neilziesing

One of my favorites. Shot on iphoneX.


----------



## fenil123




----------



## fenil123




----------



## O2AFAC67

Older eyes can't see well enough now to work a slide rule watch but it's fun to crop some archived pics and enjoy the details...


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Sassi




----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ToBeDetermined

fenil123 said:


> View attachment 14450083


The Big Eye - excellent


----------



## fenil123

ToBeDetermined said:


> The Big Eye - excellent


Thank You!


----------



## fenil123

ToBeDetermined said:


> The Big Eye - excellent


Thank You!


----------



## AdironDoc

Perfect travel buddy









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

Picked up a Mako II. Not a luxury piece but it's a good daily driver.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Geology Rocks

Zenith Crown by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenil123




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Drudge




----------



## fenil123




----------



## fenil123




----------



## kicker1379

This combo though 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Still one of the best micros ever made










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Engagement watch from the fiancée 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Best speedy if you ask me, material specs are awesome










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Not for everybody, but boy is it fun to wear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

You can never have too much meteorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

A couple with this badass dial









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjofu




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Anticipating the end of October...*



and I ain't skeered yet...


----------



## [email protected]

Oris big crown compliction










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Oris Bico


----------



## farkhakfar

[email protected] said:


> Oris big crown compliction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix

double post


----------



## strix




----------



## MrPorterBlack

Ussr poljot 2609H luxe


----------



## Heljestrand

Perhaps far from "best" but I did enjoy the reflection of the Burberry necktie print in the polished lower left hand lug of my beloved Legend Diver. This photo taken with iPhone 8.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wings Over Houston airshow today...


----------



## Rickster27b

Sea-Gull dress watch - D819-449


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bancika




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## fenil123

View attachment Watch27-09-2019 at 17.48.46 42.jpg


----------



## fenil123

double post


----------



## strix




----------



## Drudge




----------



## jjonesfc

Green Lantern


----------



## jjonesfc

The Brown band is definitely where its at.


----------



## jjonesfc

Creative display of the watch.


----------



## volenbg

My first photo


----------



## philricciardi

This was an AP Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad I had where the rubber on the bezel was stripped off to expose the steel underneath. I added a snow camo Horus strap and the resulting beauty was captured perfectly in this photo.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Quick phone snap of my new Seaforth bronze on a scrunched up hoody at my desk at work !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## WatchesWithAWoman

*Re: Post your best watch photos - Omega Ploprof*


----------



## Drudge




----------



## nicholascanada

Great photo.


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## COPO

Traser P6500, Luminox Series 3200. The Heuer Carrera I bought new in 1975.


----------



## Geology Rocks

Been in a photography rut lately. Haven't shot in a few weeks because of it. Tried something a bit different today.

Zenith Lights Final by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Half a century ago this month, the "Yankee Clipper" was navigated to another celestial body by three men supported by a "crew" of thousands...


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## nicholascanada

DH looks very sweet.


----------



## nicholascanada

Photos are wonderful as well.


----------



## echebota

Don't own this beauty any more, but from the days I did - here is a juicy one


----------



## echebota

Sorry, double-post here.


----------



## echebota

Another one of my favorites...


----------



## echebota

And this one is another one from my top 3


----------



## fnhpwr1

Was screwing around taking some pics in the pool. Thought this was kind of cool looking.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap

I am partial to these:


----------



## Scale

SMP likes taking photos 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Pan Europ









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Jazzmaster Viewmatic that I regret selling.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap

tmnc said:


> Pan Europ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


IMHO best looking Hammy, ever!


----------



## tmnc

Quantumleap said:


> IMHO best looking Hammy, ever!


I agree. I really wish they removed the day and moved the date to 6, like the chrono, to really let that dial shine.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## watchover

Parnis coke GMT:-!


----------



## Sassi




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindsey74




----------



## Lindsey74




----------



## Lindsey74

Sorry for the bad pics trying to figure this out.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just playing with pic crops for detail this morning... :think:


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## Kspowell13

Christopher Ward C65 Trident


----------



## Kspowell13

5KX!


----------



## jhauke

Really miss this piece









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Formex Essence Chronometer Blue vs. Rolex GMT-Master II 116710LN - Read the *love confession at our Blog* for more details and more pictures incl. macros!


----------



## Geology Rocks

Elgin Razor by HpiRally, on Flickr

Oris Coffee by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## gychang03




----------



## O2AFAC67

Cropping an older shot from the archives. Long gone but not forgotten Old Navitimer II with the rare small Arabic indices (not "cut off" by subdials). I truly regret ever selling this classic beauty... :-(


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## forsakenfury




----------



## jhauke

Amazing what a couple apps and a phone can do nowadays.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironDoc

Panda vs panda









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

One of my first automatics, SNK809









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## watchover

:-!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Holiday week begins and the mind wanders...
;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## jhauke

My best one so far for today









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Geology Rocks

Oris BCPD by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Glashütte vintage


----------



## andsan

Glashütte vintage


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## Drudge




----------



## took

Tis the season 









Time is a gift...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Archived crop pic of my long gone display back Cossie posed on the _"External Stores Weights and Drag Numbers" _page from the Flight Manual for my also long gone O-2A... :-(


----------



## MontresMoi




----------



## pr1uk




----------



## AdironDoc

18 days till winter









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk




----------



## AndrewG123




----------



## laredy26

Some really cool collections here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Wish people would post the refs too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie Santa Crop dk 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Vanstr




----------



## O2AFAC67

Four's in, Lead... b-)

Cossie Wings Crop DKRT 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cleared in hot...

B-1 Armament 1200X674 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## zeit_time

Of course mine are all lume shots...


----------



## zeit_time

Of course mine are all lume shots...


----------



## zeit_time

Love this watch. One more lume shot for you.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Arm candy... literally. ;-)

B-1 UTC Mints 1280X800 dk by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Don S




----------



## Don S




----------



## Don S

Solid Gold Nivada with blue ceramic sub-dials


----------



## GnarKing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal107

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic watch... Nice job on the pis as well.


----------



## watchesinnature

I think this is my best pic so far (still lots to improve and learn but really happy with it). I'm way more active in instagram but have been lurking here for quite a bit before deciding to actively participate now.


----------



## watchesinnature

I think this is my best pic so far (still lots to improve and learn but really happy with it). I'm way more active in instagram but have been lurking here for quite a bit before deciding to actively participate now. 

View attachment 14745947


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

I love this piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

My King

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenomeno

Great photos everyone. I'm still fine tuning my photography skills but getting better by the day. Here is my favorite so far


----------



## fenomeno

Great photos everyone. I'm still fine tuning my photography skills but getting better by the day. Here is my favorite so far

View attachment 14756689


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## MikeB94

Having fun looking through all of these photos! Picked up a light box on Amazon and have been playing around with it. Enjoying taking long exposure lume shots, but can never get it quite right. Any advice on how to get more motion on the second hand?


----------



## MikeB94

Having fun looking through all of these photos! Picked up a light box on Amazon and have been playing around with it. Enjoying taking long exposure lume shots, but can never get it quite right. Any advice on how to get more motion on the second hand?

View attachment 14757913


View attachment 14757917


----------



## Don S




----------



## lecongtoan

Don S said:


> View attachment 14763297


Sunning case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagaspasser

Glashütte Original PanoMaticChrono in Platinum 95-01-03-03-04


----------



## lecongtoan

GS 36000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

imagaspasser said:


> Glashütte Original PanoMaticChrono in Platinum 95-01-03-03-04
> 
> View attachment 14765951


Unbelievable! A stunner.


----------



## dajones89

Recently Acquired Colt Auto 41MM









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

My new 2 tone Daytona!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

mt_timepieces said:


> My new 2 tone Daytona!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Congrats!! Stunning watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

Breitling B01 MOP on gator strap.


----------



## tas1911

Ebel 1911 Discovery


----------



## tas1911

Breitling Galactic two tone


----------



## mizzare




----------



## kicker1379

Shinola gets a lot of flak but they make nice pieces with a great design










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Always a stunner










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

No words necessary










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Cheap but I love it










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Best oris ever?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker1379

Love the beluga










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

kicker1379 said:


> Love the beluga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

116610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tas1911

Chronomat MOP B01


----------



## b'oris




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## b'oris




----------



## lecongtoan

Lunar new year coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx




----------



## Haf

Geckota G-01


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Uresti 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

No props, just perfect hands and par epargne... ;-)

Cossie Dial Perfect 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## DeanL

Nivada wrist alarm


----------



## DeanL

Omega Bumper with tropical dial


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

Seiko Arnie.


----------



## 120Clicks

Poor uploaded quality, but you get the idea


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW breadlid crop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

EVO Larsen cow strtcrop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalessine

Seiko recraft SNKP23


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## b'oris




----------



## mt_timepieces

My IWC Le Petit Prince!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

36000 hi-beat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## cadencio05




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tas1911

Undone Tropical on leather


----------



## tas1911

Reef Tiger Illidan


----------



## tas1911

HKED


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Ext Stores Crop 1360X768 WP by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## emiTstI

Sinn EZM 13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Omega 2628 GMT movement


----------



## lecongtoan

Grand Seiko 56, patina dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

New arrivals...

















Old friends...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Old Nav wings patch Crop RT 16X10! by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

An earlier pic to serve as a reminder...

Evo UTC Heart Bracelet 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## bctimekeeper

Pretty cool pic of my Tudor I took the other day.


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## FOOT SOUP

Aerospace and ocean one


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie whistles-16X10 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Evo Caddy Keys 16X10 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 UTC T337 800X500 by o2afac67, on Flickr

Cossie KY-28 Crop 885X554 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

THe Avidiver White dial on Black PVD case


----------



## cowbel

View attachment 14886507


THe Avidiver White dial on Black PVD case


----------



## masterdelgado

O2AFAC67 said:


> B-1 UTC T337 800X500 by o2afac67, on Flickr
> 
> Cossie KY-28 Crop 885X554 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


Your compositions are simply stunning, my friend!

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fotis Calphas

My Hamilton Khaki









Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

In transit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## Msweat000

The watch that started it all


----------



## Msweat000

My Pogue


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 337 cufflinks 1280800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## cc800




----------



## lecongtoan

Grand Seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatcar2012

my collections, past and present...


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msweat000

emiTstI said:


> View attachment 14897211
> View attachment 14897209
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## Msweat000

New SBDC063


----------



## Msweat000

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Haf

El Primero


----------



## M6TT F

Quick phone snap, which captured the dial, crystal and patina so well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor Heritage Ranger and it's Rolex counterpart


----------



## NardinNut

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love this. Great shot

Which Pam is it?


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska

My Mako II









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## onyourwrist

View attachment IMG_2312.jpg


----------



## MrThompsonr

NardinNut said:


> Love this. Great shot
> 
> Which Pam is it?


Pam 622...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 337 cufflink crop 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Callie Blueberry 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## 50Fathoms

Puristic Bauhaus style


----------



## fyioska

A wet day in UK









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Old Nav wings patch Crop RT 16X10! by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## O2AFAC67

CW radial cufflinks 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Ball...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx




----------



## watchesinnature

Monster chillin on some leaves. Kinda like this pic because of the contrast. And missing the times I could go out to take pics of watches in nature.


----------



## Mtwilliams80




----------



## elchuckee77

Try using SNAPSEED is a great app for phots.


----------



## elchuckee77

Great Nature pic!


----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## warsh

In a messy world, the fine finishing and extreme precision of the GS Snowflake is welcome










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone




----------



## foxzone

emiTstI said:


> View attachment 14897211
> View attachment 14897209
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Some Quarantine diversions


----------



## dmukherjee18

View attachment DSC_0292.jpg


----------



## dmukherjee18

View attachment DSC_0225.jpg
View attachment DSC_0225.jpg


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW Jaguar 1280X800 crop RT post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## lecongtoan

dial carved

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

An April Fool's day closeup...


----------



## lecongtoan

O2AFAC67 said:


> An April Fool's day closeup...


Amazing piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi




----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Cheated on the lume but still a sexy piece









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Old Nav wings patch Crop RT 1280X800! by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## lecongtoan

Sportsman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Having fun editing a few older shots...


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Try playing with snapseed nice app to play with pictures.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbzee




----------



## mui.richard

Tudor 78270 Oyster Prince Chronograph EDC


----------



## lecongtoan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Nothing better to do while social distancing...


----------



## AllTheWayFromCA

Drooling....


----------



## Morgs65




----------



## Morgs65




----------



## Robin11




----------



## mui.richard

Tudor 79270 Prince Date Chronograph


----------



## leonator134

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Wunderbro

mui.richard said:


> Tudor 79270 Prince Date Chronograph


Wow! Gorgeous photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Will probably add these to the watches and whiskey section 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx

A few recent shots from my collection


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Emergency Croco Halloween Crop ShrpDk 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 C337 Cufflink Crop 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW Lume Crop 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## thenitecafe

Man ya'll are some professional photographers


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW F-4 patch blue rtcrop1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

A few recent shots









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Not a lot of movement shots here


----------



## 1stiski




----------



## Invader Bex

While you're admiring my find my perhaps U guys have some idea on how I can acquire the actual specs via serial number. It's possibly a custom situation as the dial and hands are different to any kinda similar. When any of U watch nerds (SOOOOOO not an insult, I collect art deco/noveu bracelet watches) I will tell the story of how myself and this spectacular watch came to be a pair


----------



## mda13x

Wonderful photo!


----------



## mda13x

Squale 50 Atmos

Short with Leica 80/1.4 R


----------



## mda13x

Love it!!!!


----------



## mda13x

Talk about a sexy tool watch! DAMN!


----------



## mda13x

Well done sir!


----------



## mda13x

Now that is a CROWN!


----------



## mda13x

Incredible shots!!!


----------



## mda13x

Great light!


----------



## mda13x




----------



## mda13x

Well done!!!


----------



## mda13x

The color is amazing!


----------



## mda13x

Way cool! Love the color + bokeh!


----------



## mda13x

Beautiful!


----------



## mda13x

I love your watch portfolio! Crisp dial that leads to the out of focus is killer!


----------



## mda13x

Beautiful watch's + photos!


----------



## mda13x

What a collection + gorgeous pictures!


----------



## mda13x

*Re: Crown of my Praesto Aviator*

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## mda13x

LOVE that Datejust!


----------



## mui.richard

*Re: Crown of my Praesto Aviator*



mda13x said:


> Sweeeeeet!


Speedpost much?


----------



## mda13x

*Re: Crown of my Praesto Aviator*

)


----------



## mda13x

Lovely shot!


----------



## mda13x

Wonderful!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Wunderbro

Look at the hands! Totally not planned!









Liked these too...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Oris Pointer Date Chronometer


----------



## B79

^ I have never seen that pointer date version- it just jumped to the top of the list as my favourite.


----------



## B79




----------



## Wunderbro

One more! Sorry for multi-posting 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

B79 said:


> ^ I have never seen that pointer date version- it just jumped to the top of the list as my favourite.


I bought it back in 1995 when it was introduced. Still have all the box and papers for it...and yes it came with a COSC certificate


----------



## Wunderbro

B79 said:


> View attachment 15083905


That dial is wow! Gold and blue go so well together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B79

Wunderbro said:


> That dial is wow! Gold and blue go so well together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers.

The blue looks like enamel with fine cracks through it due to age. There are also gold flecks through the blue. Difficult to capture in a picture with my limited skills.


----------



## Wunderbro

B79 said:


> Cheers.
> 
> The blue looks like enamel with fine cracks through it due to age. There are also gold flecks through the blue. Difficult to capture in a picture with my limited skills.
> 
> View attachment 15083909


Looks so good. Is the case gold cap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B79

mui.richard said:


> I bought it back in 1995 when it was introduced. Still have all the box and papers for it...and yes it came with a COSC certificate


Love that your you've owned it from new and it came with a COSC certificate. 
The dial looks very clean and without 'damage'. Can you tell me what has happened to the dart indices?
Moisture patina? Flaking of ?paint.


----------



## B79

Wunderbro said:


> Looks so good. Is the case gold cap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
Not really sure TBH. It has 80 micron on it but I'm not up to date as to what this really means.


----------



## mui.richard

B79 said:


> Love that your you've owned it from new and it came with a COSC certificate.
> The dial looks very clean and without 'damage'. Can you tell me what has happened to the dart indices?
> Moisture patina? Flaking of ?paint.


I believe the indices were plated blue to match the heat-blued hands and is discoloring at the edges. It's probably my bad as I didn't have the watch serviced until like 12 years into ownership and I'm guessing there's slight moisture ingress. Luckily there's no sign of oxidation on the movement parts.


----------



## Wunderbro

B79 said:


> Thanks.
> Not really sure TBH. It has 80 micron on it but I'm not up to date as to what this really means.
> 
> View attachment 15083933
> 
> View attachment 15083921


Yup gold cap/gold filled. I think it means 80 microns thick of gold on top of the base metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B79

^
Thanks. Good to know


----------



## sdbiba

Seiko Astron GPS SAS037










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## singularityseven

It's not the best but I really like this shot I took of my Black Bay:


----------



## brandonskinner

Best Wristshot I've ever taken... the light and reflection worked its magic









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## creyldor

I posted my seiko elsewhere but here is my Breitling Super Avenger II, I oogled breitlings since I was 19 I got one when I was 40.


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Where's Waldo?

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## joaot

My Baume & Mercier


----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Wunderbro

jbz1973 said:


> Sent from my  iPhone


You're making me nervous with those corner of the table shots! Drop any?!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aunderscoreham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclesandy

Only photo in which I was able to truly capture the dial of my SJE073J1









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## singularityseven

I'm quite pleased with this shot I took today of my Traska Freediver:


----------



## Slimpanda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Arch Angel..."*


----------



## Geology Rocks

I have more on my Instagram @jtm_watchco


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today it's still red coming and going... :-d


----------



## Nickbee




----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot a little over ten years ago...

*Two's in, Lead...*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Can you hear me now?"...*


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## NYVirus

Strong lume


----------



## mikemark

O2AFAC67 said:


> Shot a little over ten years ago...
> 
> *Two's in, Lead...*


This is a great pic! What did you shoot this with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemark

mui.richard said:


> .


Those Chinese characters are cool. Also love the shallow depth of field.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemark

jbz1973 said:


> Sent from my  iPhone


The palm tree in the reflection is really cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

IMG_6524-001 1280X800! by o2afac67, on Flickr










A Crosswind watch needs to earn its keep...


----------



## O2AFAC67

I think I need a glass of orange juice...


----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## O2AFAC67

10844720363_2a41194116_o-002 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## illition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind

Using my ...... iphone


----------



## mrk

I like lume, and made some desktop wallpapers of my watches:





































Got a Spinnaker Bradner V2 on the way which looks stunning in sunburst blue with the blue AR, also putting it on a blue Barton Elite silicone strap so can't wait to photograph that.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie tobacco Crop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## Danomitez

This is about as good as I can get with iPhone 😆


----------



## mizzare




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## mrk




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mui.richard

.


----------



## jhdscript

O2AFAC67 said:


>


I love it


----------



## O2AFAC67

jhdscript said:


> I love it


Well, here is another for you... ;-)

_*"We be jammin"...*_


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JD10

ngominhkhoi.ndpd said:


> View attachment 15248451


Nice piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rc2300156

Orient Poseidon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT




----------



## drlagares

Sheesh I can go through every page and just drool


----------



## carlowus




----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick Reaction Alert...


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*SIDUNA M3440-051010








*


----------



## jkrems103

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dunno... :-s Usually I think it is the last one I shot, other times it is one I happen to notice as I'm going over earlier, sometimes much earlier, shots. More often than not it has more to do with lighting and shading and not necessarily the paticular watch or props. Here is a shot of the Torgoen T2 I gave to my son-in-law a few years ago. I really like the color and composition in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent shot of a slide rule watch with its counterpart from my military days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from a year or so ago of a white face favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice shading in this shot from a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dressy shot from a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new "Bomber" contrast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A calculating shot from about three years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll stop now... :roll: Thanks for your patience...
> Best,
> Ron


Ron,

WOW!! These are some of the coolest Breitling Photos I have ever seen! You really do a great job capturing the beauty of these watches. Would love to see more!


----------



## basculante




----------



## strix




----------



## JD10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm

My best effort to date...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## xpiotos52

Steinhart : Ocean One Bronze Green.


----------



## strix




----------



## rayrayhey

The Sinn has always been easy to capture


----------



## usclassic

The watch was in bright light before moving to shade so the lume looks blue on markers and hands. If the lume was not charged up it would appear green normally.


----------



## strix




----------



## basculante




----------



## basculante

see


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Kjong

Grand Seiko SBGR319


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling Windrider series Chronomat Crosswind with ancillary UTC module on ultra rare 353A faceted link Pilot bracelet...


----------



## Dams5633

Some iconic Datejust 5 digits 👌


----------



## Talktochad

Speedy Reduced


----------



## swissra




----------



## BLing

Perfect color combo









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjong




----------



## TrlRnr

Like this angle:


----------



## brins

Not available


----------



## brandon\




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## andsan




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## capitalEU

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Very nice photo!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## W2them




----------



## sabot03196

Took this one the other day of my new Aragon Hiro.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mike48

View attachment 15441508


----------



## O2AFAC67

Glamour pose for the 1998 "Chronolog" brochure...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sticks and stones...


----------



## BB4Life

Citizen Ecozilla


----------



## BB4Life




----------



## mjwatch




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin by candlelight.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## FedoraFuego

Big Bang









Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Rado Cape Horn 250


----------



## O2AFAC67

"Whiskey" Spanish leather deployant for Breitling...


----------



## M9APO

Take me to your watches leader!


----------



## philricciardi

Panerai 986 Limited Edition of 250. My camera captured the sunburst blue dial just right in this shot!


----------



## The Professional

Some great stuff here. I need to get a better camera.


----------



## mizzare




----------



## 120Clicks




----------



## warsh

New Baltic sector in the car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 120Clicks




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## khilgers63




----------



## khilgers63




----------



## rabbiporkchop

Crepas Megamatic taken with smartphone.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## MDT IT

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961 200m Lim.Ed. 286\1961


----------



## lysolek007

;]


----------



## kboyle




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This isn't my best watch photo, but a photo of the best-made watch I have at the moment.


----------



## Doctor.Ian

My Q-Timex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alantch

My Speedmaster MK40


----------



## mrk

Black Bay 58!


----------



## clousseau




----------



## waileehk




----------



## waileehk

waileehk said:


> View attachment 15510117


Chronoswiss Opus


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## Doctor.Ian

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Really cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## andsan




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Russ1965 said:


>


This is some of the coolest Lume I have seen!


----------



## kboyle




----------



## kboyle




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## kboyle




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Timecatch3r

My first post here ☺
Greetings everyone..


----------



## watchesinnature

An older pic but one of my first 'moody' shots.


----------



## ZM-73

RLG Atlanticus
















Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot




----------



## ttparrot




----------



## O2AFAC67

Through the Looking Glass...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## PanPiotr

Rado satellite


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokka




----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## CMY21

Just shot this with my S20 Ultra....


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Great picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## thatsmyswatch

O2AFAC67 said:


>


This is an excellent picture. I've always loved this watch. Only if it was smaller. small wrist problems


----------



## kritameth

My God, the photos on here, could easily pass for press photos!!


----------



## lvt

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Can you please post the non-cropped photo?


----------



## O2AFAC67

lvt said:


> Can you please post the non-cropped photo?


My pleasure...


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## lvt

O2AFAC67 said:


> My pleasure...


Thanks, just wow


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Galactic 41









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatsmyswatch

O2AFAC67 said:


> My pleasure...


I've never seen that one before. Pretty interesting!


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## kritameth

I don't know how I'd go about qualifying them objectively, so here's a photo I was asked if it could be used as a photo for a store page. I'll take that as a compliment.









Personally, this is probably my favorite. I think it just has so much warmth, a great contrast to the 'cold' G-Shock methinks. But as you can tell, they're not very good photos. 😅😅


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## humphrj

I'm particularly happy with this photo of my 6105. Mainly because it rained shortly after waxing my car and the beading looks nice. 'tunokies' is my Instagram name BTW









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj

This one also of Timefactors PRS29AM because Eddie chose it to head up his Timefactors Facebook page









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj

I don't usually do movement photos but took the opportunity with the back off of an Heuer CS3110









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Warm-island-breeze

roadie said:


> I did have one left though:


Oh, how I miss my good ol SRP043, what a great watch!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## maanu




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mrbradley

Frogman4me said:


>


I wish I could create images like that. Nice work.


----------



## mrbradley

maanu said:


> View attachment 15569870


Cool watches. I've never seen them before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Time... Don't miss a second of it...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## omegafan2015

IMG_5996.jpg




__
omegafan2015


__
Nov 30, 2020


__
gshock
oceanaut
omega
seiko
timex




Dive and Military watches










  








IMG_5992.jpg




__
omegafan2015


__
Nov 30, 2020


__
grand seiko
locman
omega




Dress watches


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## kritameth

humphrj said:


> I'm particularly happy with this photo of my 6105. Mainly because it rained shortly after waxing my car and the beading looks nice. 'tunokies' is my Instagram name BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I thought that was an SLA033 for a second, it's just absolutely mint! And a great photo as well!


----------



## mui.richard

maanu said:


> View attachment 15569848


Those are REALLY COOL!


----------



## humphrj

kritameth said:


> I thought that was an SLA033 for a second, it's just absolutely mint! And a great photo as well!


Thanks man. I was lucky when I bought this a few years ago. All new seals and service by Duncan Hewitt so it's actually 100m pressure tested now too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Does the small clock syncronized to the big one?


----------



## O2AFAC67

drlagares said:


> Does the small clock syncronized to the big one?


It is usually set to GMT and because there is no second hand on the module it is always accurate to the minute but the hour is in my case either 5 or 6 hours later.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## took

Work









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## lixhampton

It looks really good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Ball NEDU happened to snap the TV reflecting off the crystal...


----------



## jhauke

Really miss these two...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

My daily beater









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Always a comfy favorite









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Just couldnt get the mirror image in the lens to do what i wanted it to do.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

jhauke said:


> Just couldnt get the mirror image in the lens to do what i wanted it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It's hard isn't it!

So this is me wearing my watch...
While reflecting off the exact same watch...

I tried reverse reflection off itself...
Not an easy task, and unfortunately only had my phone camera to take the picture. So the quality isn't 100%, but there's no filters or Photoshop!


----------



## jhauke

papajulietwhiskey said:


> It's hard isn't it!
> 
> So this is me wearing my watch...
> While reflecting off the exact same watch...
> 
> I tried reverse reflection off itself...
> Not an easy task, and unfortunately only had my phone camera to take the picture. So the quality isn't 100%, but there's no filters or Photoshop!


Niiiiiice!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

papajulietwhiskey said:


> It's hard isn't it!
> 
> So this is me wearing my watch...
> While reflecting off the exact same watch...
> 
> I tried reverse reflection off itself...
> Not an easy task, and unfortunately only had my phone camera to take the picture. So the quality isn't 100%, but there's no filters or Photoshop!


And yes its definitely a challenge. My camera is also my phone with the aid of the Snapseed app. Really impressive what these phones can do now.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falizadeh

me


----------



## Falizadeh




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bj_key2003

My favorite Turtle..









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mui.richard

214270


----------



## Philliphas

Couple of the Longines today. Hand not at the proper 10:10 though...


----------



## RobiN0963

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dunno... :-s Usually I think it is the last one I shot, other times it is one I happen to notice as I'm going over earlier, sometimes much earlier, shots. More often than not it has more to do with lighting and shading and not necessarily the paticular watch or props. Here is a shot of the Torgoen T2 I gave to my son-in-law a few years ago. I really like the color and composition in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent shot of a slide rule watch with its counterpart from my military days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from a year or so ago of a white face favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice shading in this shot from a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dressy shot from a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new "Bomber" contrast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A calculating shot from about three years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll stop now... :roll: Thanks for your patience...
> Best,
> Ron


Nice collection


----------



## martyloveswatches

Realized the reflection only after taking the photo...kind a cool























Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

martyloveswatches said:


> Realized the reflection only after taking the photo...kind a cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


Very nice watch, and awesome photos... Very cool reflections...
Well done...
Can you please tell me the model number of your SMM?

@falcon4311 check this out


----------



## martyloveswatches

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Very nice watch, and awesome photos... Very cool reflections...
> Well done...
> Can you please tell me the model number of your SMM?
> 
> @falcon4311 check this out


No problem, model No. is SBBN029 aka platinum tuna (700 pieces ltd edition), it is going for sale after Christmas (for now is reserved for a colleague). 










Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today, on the anniversary of the Wright brothers first flight at Kitty Hawk, here is an example of contemporary "Pop" music recorded just a year earlier... ?


----------



## O2AFAC67

My late wife's two tone "Callisto"...


----------



## jhauke

From about a year ago before I sold it.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## c3p0

Can't decide which one I like best.


----------



## humphrj

Weekdater macro









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Still my favorite Rolex.


----------



## Tuaman




----------



## O2AFAC67

Have a safe and happy holiday and Merry Christmas everyone!!! 😉


----------



## cmann_97

Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Watched a NASA documentary on TV yesterday and was thinking about Cdr Carpenter...


----------



## HermannZeGerman




----------



## HermannZeGerman

O2AFAC67 said:


> Watched a NASA documentary on TV yesterday and was thinking about Cdr Carpenter...


That's a stunning watch! 🔥


----------



## crazybywatches

Merry Christmas for everyone
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fastfwd

Made a run at watch photography. Not everything I imagined it could turn out like, but not horrible. This was the best of the attempt. Probably a little too busy with background elements. I thought I had it super clean, but I could possibly have done a better job for photos.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of 16X10 high res dial shots from the archive to start the new year...


----------



## usclassic

What I like about this shot is the shadow appears to be an anti aircraft gun turret.


----------



## WAtchPouch




----------



## watchmamba24

so many beautiful photos


----------



## Catalin Max

The TUNA, saved from a hardcore diver(new mineral glass)


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## humzark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

I don't have many pictures of watches but when I got this one years ago I did take some snapshots. They were a new design from Ball Watches with a full tritium moon complication. I always wished I'd have taken a full moon picture of it.










I was able to own that watch for almost 2 years and I sold it for just 100 dollars under retail because it was like new and scarce to find. 









That first image is probably the best look at a Ball Trainmaster Moon Phase I ever saw. Sometimes I wish I would have kept it but the time was right for selling and I sold


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Mediocre

Not the best or anything, I just like the texture on the dial of this affordable Inox


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SNA413


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## WAtchPouch




----------



## WAtchPouch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## humphrj

Slim Willard... I've always had trouble getting good photos of this one. Instagram - tunokies.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## GNL1977

Α couple of shots of my first Grand Seiko:


----------



## GNL1977

Seiko "Premier":


----------



## GNL1977

Seiko Cocktail "Mojito" :


----------



## cmann_97

Crosswind Racer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper41086

Does it work with flowers behind the watch, or too feminine?


----------



## Viper41086




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## longle10

My wrist is always the best background!









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## took

SINN









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## humphrj

A little change in focus
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Stocking up on ammunition. This was all I could find today...


----------



## O2AFAC67

A reminder to take your elementary school lunch box with you to flight school. Not much difference in curriculum I hear... 😄


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

"Thoughts and prayers are rarely enough"


----------



## BB4Life




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## Coders




----------



## notlownf




----------



## nwlaznik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ValueYourWatch.com

One of my favorite.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jam3s121




----------



## usclassic




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## NatiLad79

Fantastic looking watches.


----------



## NoleenELT




----------



## Antonio Cicchella

Here


----------



## CandyHands

Vostok Amfibia Reef.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## longle10

Phantom









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere




----------



## DatNinjaThere




----------



## DatNinjaThere




----------



## DatNinjaThere




----------



## DatNinjaThere




----------



## DatNinjaThere




----------



## DatNinjaThere




----------



## TimeForPhotos

Meccaniche Veneziane Redentore


----------



## TimeForPhotos

L&JR S1503-S5 Step One / Chronograph


----------



## tymezone




----------



## O2AFAC67

*It all adds up!...*


----------



## c3p0




----------



## hkcurryman

c3p0 said:


>


Wow that dial 😍


----------



## mark2828




----------



## hkcurryman

mark2828 said:


> View attachment 15749317


That's clean 😎


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## andsan




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## chalybs

From my Essential Phone


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ttparrot




----------



## MDT IT

Tissot years 2000 Vs book 1587..


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor Submariner 75190 36mm


----------



## efcop




----------



## efcop




----------



## efcop




----------



## kritameth




----------



## efcop




----------



## humphrj

Smiths Air Ministry today. On a CWC NATO.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## mui.richard

humphrj said:


> Smiths Air Ministry today. On a CWC NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nicely done


----------



## mui.richard

1956 Tudor 7909 Oyster Prince 34 on Forstner stretch rivet bracelet.


----------



## humphrj

mui.richard said:


> Nicely done


Thank you. That Forstner looks great btw. Not sure if it would fit my 6½" wrist as some have said you can't remove enough links for a small wrist.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

humphrj said:


> Thank you. That Forstner looks great btw. Not sure if it would fit my 6½" wrist as some have said you can't remove enough links for a small wrist.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I have both versions - the stretchy one and the one with only one stretch link - both works fine on my just over 6" wrist. Given, the lug-to-lug measurement will effect the overall length of the bracelet on the stretchy one as there's no removable link, but it works perfectly fine.

Personally I'll choose the stretchy one for a 6.5" wrist. It looks much better in real life compared to the one with solid links.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## longle10

Defy 21









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## RP1

Love this one of my Tudor Sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare




----------



## crazybywatches

Happy Tuesday









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

@time.onmyhands on IG 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tymezone




----------



## David76

zenith el primero tricolor 38


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## David76

Breguet marine 5817 blue....so cool...


----------



## vacashawn




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

seokpyo said:


> Breguet marine 5817 blue....so cool...
> 
> View attachment 15801853


That is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## humphrj

Timefactors - Smiths Navigator plus russian cockpit clock ACHS-1. Instagram tunokies
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SEIKOKO




----------



## ZM-73

Gigandet Pulsation


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gossler

ROLEX Datejust 36


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Carrera Calibre 16...
Shure SE 846...
Can you see or hear any better?


----------



## boutsk




----------



## boutsk




----------



## boutsk




----------



## Bigphotog




----------



## Bigphotog

New Here and I took this photo for another post. I came across this Invicta watch a year ago and picked it up so I’d have a watch that went with the knife I just made....starting a trend make a knife buy a watch that goes with it😎
the ugly green and way to small strap had to go. I picked up this saddle tan strap from XL Straps and I think it complements the overall look of the watch. I’d love to find a bezel insert that had copper numbers. Overall this watch has surprised me by keeping good time for a Invicta.


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jkpa

From this morning.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## c3p0




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Semper




----------



## Semper




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tymezone




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## EvanHSBB86

New to WUS (kinda long time listener, first time caller) but here are some of my favorite shots


----------



## dgscott70

Longines VHP









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper




----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...


----------



## humphrj

Everest on Timefactors 'yet another bond' RAF strap









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TylerGreen28

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dunno... :-s Usually I think it is the last one I shot, other times it is one I happen to notice as I'm going over earlier, sometimes much earlier, shots. More often than not it has more to do with lighting and shading and not necessarily the paticular watch or props. Here is a shot of the Torgoen T2 I gave to my son-in-law a few years ago. I really like the color and composition in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent shot of a slide rule watch with its counterpart from my military days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from a year or so ago of a white face favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice shading in this shot from a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dressy shot from a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new "Bomber" contrast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A calculating shot from about three years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll stop now... :roll: Thanks for your patience...
> Best,
> Ron


Dang! that first one is beautiful... Love breitling.


----------



## TylerGreen28

O2AFAC67 said:


> A pair I shot this past week...
> Best,
> Ron


well done!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mbsquared

Current top rack as of this afternoon. Just got the PAM yesterday. First one but I think I'm hooked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Last day of holidays...
Better make the most of it...


----------



## Krispee

Thought I'd post some shots of a watch I built myself. I haven't yet made the buckle and strap so a generic one is used instead.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## CLQstrap




----------



## Spncr

I don't have any macro lenses, so I did the old trick of using a 50mm lens and turning it around to make it work like a macro. These are the only pictures I've tried that with. I think they turned out okay since I was basically using the aperture to manually focus.


----------



## O2AFAC67

My first print published watch pic, printed in "Falstaff", a German wine connoisseur magazine, issue #5, 2007.
The watch is my daughter's Breitling "B-Class" from the Windrider series...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Stchambe

I'll drop these pics here too, and then stop spamming it on the forum.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Mpower2002

I picked up a cheap light box on amazon and played around with it a little this weekend. I need a good tripod and to work on my staging but I think these came out nice.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## M9APO

Love how the hands catch the remaining light in the evening:










SOTC 2021:


----------



## usclassic

Here is one I shot holding a loupe up to the camera lens...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Badger18

70s LED


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Sherlocked




----------



## O2AFAC67

I celebrated my 74th birthday on the 3rd of the month and was gifted a pleasant surprise from one of my two sisters, the older one who is 70 now. When we were children, our parents did not allow us to play with a certain handmade model which had belonged to our grandfather and was given to our dad when his father passed. It is well over one hundred years old and has indeed survived in remarkably good condition considering I would secretly and carefully play with it when our parents were away. I had forgotten about it many decades ago and was not aware my sister had acquired it after dad passed in 1988. It now rests inside my bookcase behind glass doors for safe storage and care. I took it out today for a couple of photos which I have posted below. The model is a "Conestoga" wagon ( Conestoga wagon - Wikipedia ) which I decided to pose on a particular book from my library to provide context...










And to illustrate the incredible technological changes in less than five or six generations of pioneering innovations...




























Best,
Ron


----------



## gto05z




----------



## jovani




----------



## CephasSeventySeven




----------



## e0nblue

Nomos Metro on a custom stingray strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue

Damn I can only post one image at a time with Tapatalk. I'll post a few more shots here.










1985 Rolex Explorer II 16550 on a ColaReb strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue

Zodiac GMT aka « Sherbert »

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue

Vintage 34mm JLC on a Veblenist strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue

Seiko Presage Limited Edition with green enamel dial on a Strapcode SS bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## e0nblue

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15954503


Holy crap, that's an amazing shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Ziptie




----------



## e0nblue

Ziptie said:


>


Citizen and garlic, LOL! Well that's an original combo, I'll give you that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

e0nblue said:


> Citizen and garlic, LOL! Well that's an original combo, I'll give you that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of that series was quite a bit sillier.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## watchoveryouhq




----------



## watchoveryouhq




----------



## e0nblue

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Now that's a shiny watch! Lovely shot. Are those OEM diamonds, or is that an aftermarket thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

e0nblue said:


> Now that's a shiny watch! Lovely shot. Are those OEM diamonds, or is that an aftermarket thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It is indeed OEM factory bezel. Diamonds are top Wesseltons. E-F color, VVS clarity, near flawless. Below is a better view of the stones...


----------



## Shazoo757

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dunno... :-s Usually I think it is the last one I shot, other times it is one I happen to notice as I'm going over earlier, sometimes much earlier, shots. More often than not it has more to do with lighting and shading and not necessarily the paticular watch or props. Here is a shot of the Torgoen T2 I gave to my son-in-law a few years ago. I really like the color and composition in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent shot of a slide rule watch with its counterpart from my military days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from a year or so ago of a white face favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice shading in this shot from a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dressy shot from a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new "Bomber" contrast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A calculating shot from about three years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll stop now... :roll: Thanks for your patience...
> Best,
> Ron


Love your navitimer!


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Time machine...


----------



## mui.richard

Rolex Explorer II 216570


----------



## gto05z




----------



## HCSlots

GP Gyromatic Deep Diver - 1 of only 1400 made.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## erik2133

Sinn 104 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tempusx




----------



## bhoffman28

johnchoe said:


> Not as nice as many of the beautiful shots here, but my modest collection of favorites:


Awesome collection!


----------



## simplediver

Zeno Hercules 1 Chronograph Valjoux 7750


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## nseries73




----------



## Watch-The-Dial

I just bought this guy last week. Fascinated with this brand positioning themselves neatly in the market.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Ttnpt00




----------



## Ttnpt00




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Frossty




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

Silverwood


----------



## channelxiv




----------



## O2AFAC67

Dava Sobel's fascinating work of non-fiction. An absolute "must read" for anyone with even a passing interest in horology and specifically chronometers...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgo27

O2AFAC67 said:


>


beautiful watch


----------



## O2AFAC67

"Four's in"...


----------



## ZM-73

Yema Meangraf Super R70


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Daru Widianto




----------



## jovani




----------



## Drudge




----------



## erik2133

I feel like this is it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## HoltzPlatz




----------



## O2AFAC67

The complexity of aerial navigation...


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## mt_timepieces

Hublot Classic Fusion Aerofushion Chrono!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## CVK

Hi Guys, great forum. this is my first post.

I am an amateur photographer and love taking watch photos. This one is Seiko Seikomatic R 30 Jewels Automatic 8305-8010 from 1965.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Edit: Couple of tilt and crops added to feature some details more closely in particular the position of all the hands. I sometimes deviate from "standard" 10:09 main hand positions to offer variety and change balance in a shot particulary when it comes to the chrono second hand with the "anchor B". Shooting this pic at 7 seconds after 9 a.m. accomplished it for me yesterday morning and this dial pose quickly became one of my favorites...  It's just a hobby you know...


----------



## Burgo27

mt_timepieces said:


> Hublot Classic Fusion Aerofushion Chrono!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Beautiful - my grail watch


----------



## HoltzPlatz

CVK said:


> Hi Guys, great forum. this is my first post.
> 
> I am an amateur photographer and love taking watch photos. This one is Seiko Seikomatic R 30 Jewels Automatic 8305-8010 from 1965.
> 
> View attachment 16094201


I'm a rookie too, so welcome to the forum. Your date window is just creeping sooo slowly towards the 2 at 11:19. Is this normal?


----------



## mp88g

sherwoodschwartz said:


> my best shots are movement pics. and they suck, frankly, but i like them regardless.


Beautiful timepiece!


----------



## Watch-The-Dial

TimeForPhotos said:


> L&JR S1503-S5 Step One / Chronograph


I just got one of these in. Beautiful Watch and very affordable.


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## jovani

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## ronhan

JLC Reverso








Regards, Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## usclassic

Some LED love for my new GWG1000


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RustyBin5

Rusty


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shuttle tile is actual flight article from "Columbia"...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Swiss_Artisan




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Gearhunter

Neminus 1K Diver


----------



## O2AFAC67

First day of Autumn...


----------



## jovani

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## HoltzPlatz

jovani said:


>


Wow


----------



## ViaHF

Marathon Nav with bezel insert.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Marathon JDD ( Tritium )
Tag Heuer Aquaracer
Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU ( Tritium )
Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf


----------



## usclassic

Snagged a WG-30 off eBay so I had to try some shots in the water bucket.....


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Oris Diver 65, aka "Carmen Electra".


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Seiko Alpinist.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega Dynamic.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Seiko 5 6619-8060 
(quasi) MACV-SOG watch.


----------



## SkeletonKey

Another pic of my Seiko Alpinist.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega Speedmaster Professional
on an Uncle Seiko US Mexico Holzer bracelet.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Squale (& Long Island Watch) collaboration, the Montauk.


----------



## SkeletonKey




----------



## SkeletonKey

My Zodiac Sea Wolf.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega Seamaster 300.


----------



## SkeletonKey

THIS IS NOT A "POGUE".
My Seiko 6139-6009 - aka François Cevert".
Pink Floyd drummer Nick Larson also owned one.
Ed Harris as Gene Kranz in the film Apollo 13 also wore one even though Mr. _Krantz actually wore a 6119-8460.

It is thoroughly & extensively researched, and proven that Col William Pogue wore a 6139-6005. THUS, it is this iteration ONLY that can be referred to as such._


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Seiko Alpinist on an Uncle Seiko
Beads of Rice bracelet.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Zodiac Super Sea Wolf ZO9206.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Seiko 6306-7001 "Turtle".

I bought her from (the daughter of) the original owner in 2018, who had bought the watch new while in the US Army.
He was "dying from cancer".

I had the watch professionally serviced, and in remembrance/homage to him, I opted to not have the dial, handset & pip restored to new.
The watches markings are well earned, and add a gorgeous je ne sais quoi.

(I was in a parked in my vehicle when I snapped this pic.
I'm not an idiot; I do not use my cell while driving.)


----------



## SkeletonKey

My (other) Oris Diver 65.


----------



## MDT IT

Titanium b/w


----------



## JamesJUK

My new Aquaracer 844 lit up like a Christmas Tree.
the best lume I’ve ever had on a watch 👍🏻








e


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## benjamin831




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SkeletonKey

Did you know Fossil Group once had a Swiss Made line?

They featured both FG in-house Swiss Production Technology mechanical movements, as well as Ronda Swiss Made quartz movements.

Sadly, the line came to an end.

Here's my FSW1000.
FG owns Switzerland-based Swiss Technology Production where all the mechanic movements for the SM line were made.

STP makes all the mechanical movements for the Swiss Made watches FG owns &/or brands for which watches they make.
This includes the FG owned brand
Zodiac Watches.


----------



## SkeletonKey

Her Swiss Technology Production 1-11.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MattSmith




----------



## watch_dc202

Bulova Lunar Pilot on Mesh.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko Bell-Matic 4006 6000
From 08/'69


----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko 6619-8060
from March of 1966
All original, save for the strap.
A "quasi" MAC-V SOG* watch
as worn by soldiers in Vietnam.

There were 3 different Seiko watches used by this military group.
This iteration was not officially issued to these soldiers, but as chronicled in the book Running Reconn., MAC-V SOG soldiers did purchase & use them.

*Military Assistance Command, Vietnam – Studies and Observations Group (MACV-SOG) was a highly classified, multi-service United States special operations unit which conducted covert unconventional warfare operations prior to and during the Vietnam War."


----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko 6139-7069
From Aug. '74


----------



## SkeletonKey

6309-7049
From Sept. '81
That small, bright light is a full Moon.








I bought her from (the daughter) of the original owner, who had bought the watch while in the US Army.
He was "dying from cancer".

I had the watch serviced, and in remembrance/homage to him, I opted to not have the dial, handset & pip restored to new.
The watches markings are well received, and add a gorgeous je ne sais quoi.


----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko 6105-8119 aka "Capt. Willard".
From Sept. '76


----------



## Vural

Lovely Breitling 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT

The Legend is here .


----------



## jovani




----------



## HCSlots

1964 Bulova Jet Clipper


----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko Sportsman Seahorse
from March of 1964


----------



## Burgo27




----------



## SkeletonKey

THIS IS NOT A POGUE.
This is a "François Cevert", nicknamed for a French racecar driver that was photographed wearing one.

Seiko6139-6009 from March '70.

It's important to know that this is not a "Pogue".
Col. Pogue wore a 6139-6005, and as such, that is the only iteration of this iteration ONLY that can be referred to as such.

This watch is all-original; a 3rd owner, and a perfectly functioning example.
It cost me just $300.
A Pogue, in similar condition, could fetch quadruple plus that amount.


----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko Navigator Timer 6117-8000
from Sept. '68
A perfect piece for both around-the-world travel, as well as around-the-neighborhood dog-walking.


----------



## SkeletonKey

Omega Dynamic


----------



## SkeletonKey

Oris Diver 65


----------



## SkeletonKey

Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko SARB033


----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko SKX175


----------



## SkeletonKey

Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko Alpinist SARB017
Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice bracelet


----------



## SkeletonKey

Seiko 5


----------



## SkeletonKey

Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## cashpropertiesdirect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## Carlosss

This post makes me want to expand my collection... 
addicted to new watches now


----------



## andsan




----------



## Moonshine Runner

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 16169857


Hammer! Fantastic photo, everything is right.


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## maguirejp

Longines Weems. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Timecatch3r




----------



## ZM-73

Moonshine Runner said:


> Hammer! Fantastic photo, everything is right.


Thank you 🙏 Great one yourself, there's something about a picture of a watch and map.


----------



## ronhan

Regards, Ron


----------



## MasterOfGears




----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## rfipps6201

2 of my favorite shots: 
The Steinhart isn't a super expensive or sophisticated watch, but man I just hit the jackpot on the lighting & angle








this Breitling Heritage just happened to catch it right on my desktop. 








Omega Planet Ocean Just caught at the perfect second and angle. 









I am by no way a professional but even a dead watch is right 2 times a day!!!!!!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgo27

my favourite watch


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## The_Dreadnought

I grew up with this 145.007 and now it adorns my wrist...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(9) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## The_Dreadnought

To be honest, it's certainly not a premium watch, but it's a very reliable, sturdy daily beater and all 50 mil wear surprisingly comfy. No regrets owning it!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(9) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Grace...*


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## snowbongo




----------



## Chrispy1

gunnerx said:


> Here are some of my favourite shots of my watches.


Impressed


----------



## O2AFAC67

Capturing Lightning in a battle...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Reflections...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Etennyson




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## andsan




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## usclassic




----------



## jovani




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## P.C.




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## antonxu




----------



## MDT IT

🚀🌜


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Badger18




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## ViaHF

Marathon GSAR 41mm, Wilson Watch Works mods.


----------



## ViaHF




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## jovani




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## fitdad24




----------



## PointNtime




----------



## MaDTempo

Out of the Sea




__
MaDTempo


__
Jan 5, 2019












  








Reef Ranger 2 on some red coral




__
MaDTempo


__
Jan 5, 2019












  








Checkmate




__
MaDTempo


__
Feb 4, 2017












  








GP Logo Applied, Sunburst Dial




__
MaDTempo


__
Jan 27, 2017












  








Water Fall




__
MaDTempo


__
Aug 5, 2016


----------



## jovani




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## bdev




----------



## Damianb

Ray II with sharky bracelet from AliExpress


----------



## Damianb

OrientStar


----------



## tas1911

It takes the right lighting…or the lack there of…


----------



## P.C.

View attachment 16221358


----------



## usclassic




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## Munkie Magik




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## JLCF




----------



## jovani




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## Matt1975

This is my favorite watch! I do not own it, can only dream about it!


----------



## Matt1975

And this piece I do own and just love it!


----------



## TimeForPhotos

Citizen caliber 8730


----------



## mp88g

Omega Quantum of Solace









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zilch0md




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mcx

Here is the Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT:


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zilch0md

jovani said:


>


That windbreaker is awesome! I love the color and texture of the fabric. 
If I had one, I would never take it off. 😋


----------



## jovani

TILAK Aira


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gto05z




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jcv18

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500


----------



## jovani

Bonetto Cinturini ZULUDIVER 328


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## strix




----------



## strix




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mui.richard

No introduction required.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## blackcoffee




----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Big Crown ProPilot*


----------



## longle10

Probably not my best but i like the color









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Manifest Destiny"...*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Since 1884...*


----------



## levkov




----------



## O2AFAC67

On the twelth day of Christmas...


----------



## nseries73




----------



## Werdboya




----------



## nobody

Photo taken years ago, still unbeatable


----------



## munizfire




----------



## Elton Balch

One from my patio sundial…


----------



## Elton Balch

One from my car hood…


----------



## Elton Balch

One from my Rolex AD…


----------



## lvt

Elton Balch said:


> One from my Rolex AD…
> 
> View attachment 16292921


Invisible watch is the best watch.


----------



## lvt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Honor their memory...








Honor their memory...*


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Makin' a list... Checkin' it twice... *😉


----------



## Burgo27

Little known New Zealand brand. Had this for about 5 years and still runs prefectly

Cheers


----------



## warsh

GO Panomatic Lunar movement










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## brandon\




----------



## jovani




----------



## The_Dreadnought

brandon\ said:


>


Aragons are great watches!
Hercules 50 Bronze.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(9) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot over 10 years ago, I had planned this one for exactly this moment down to the second. If I'm still around 90 years from now I may try it again... 😉


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Omwe

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## AminR

Hello i am new to this forum. Where should i go to just post a picture of my watch?


----------



## dakotajames

This is my best one from Sedona, Arizona


----------



## dakotajames

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16319261


Thats really stunning. Going to thier site now!


----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## jovani

SEIKO Bullhead and Bonnat Chuao 75%


----------



## Aidy

jovani said:


> SEIKO Bullhead and Bonnat Chuao 75%


That bullhead is gorgeous ... here’s one I unfortunately let go


----------



## FinWatchStraps

Happy New Year, watch lovers and watch enthusiasts worldwide!


----------



## jovani




----------



## humphrj

Field khaki









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Moonshine Runner

strix said:


>


Unbelievable! These are all fantastic, but the first one with the burning paper boat is just indescribable. If you're not already working professionally as a photographer, then you should think about changing careers. You'll put everything in your pocket with these pictures.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani

Happy New Year!


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## strix




----------



## jp2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## watchoveryouhq

topale said:


> Im no great photographer, but a while a go i borrowed a camera and was lucky to get at photo i was very happy with. It is by far the best photo i have ever taken, (i usually just use my Iphone), and thought i could post it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems there is a lot of nice people here with beautiful watches and a great talent of taking pictures, please show us your best watch photo/photos!
> I think this will be an amazing thread
> 
> Thank you


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Catch and soon to release carbon INOX auto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

MAS Irukandji


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*SIDUNA M-3440-051010

























*


----------



## watchoveryouhq

topale said:


> Im no great photographer, but a while a go i borrowed a camera and was lucky to get at photo i was very happy with. It is by far the best photo i have ever taken, (i usually just use my Iphone), and thought i could post it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems there is a lot of nice people here with beautiful watches and a great talent of taking pictures, please show us your best watch photo/photos!
> I think this will be an amazing thread
> 
> Thank you


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MDT IT

☀ and 🌈


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Cocas




----------



## Maviarab

O2AFAC67 said:


> <snip>


God this is beautiful. This a Callistino? Size?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Maviarab said:


> God this is beautiful. This a Callistino? Size?


No, that's one of my late wife's two "Callisto" pieces from the Windrider collection. It is 34.4mm diameter, Caliber 77 SuperQuartz, factory MOP diamond dial and factory diamond bezel. Here is another view of it...








Here is her other (two tone) Callisto..








And here is my sister's two tone Callisto...


----------



## Maviarab

O2AFAC67 said:


> No, that's one of my late wife's two "Callisto" pieces from the Windrider collection. It is 34.4mm diameter, Caliber 77 SuperQuartz, factory MOP diamond dial and factory diamond bezel. Here is another view of it...
> 
> Here is her other (two tone) Callisto..
> 
> And here is my sister's two tone Callisto...


All stunning.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Maviarab said:


> All stunning.


Thank you.  Here is my sister's Callisto with the custom earrings and necklace I had made for her from the removable links in her bracelet. (Small wrist, I didn't want the extra links to go to waste when I gifted the watch to her... 😉)


----------



## Maviarab

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thank you.  Here is my sister's Callisto with the custom earrings and necklace I had made for her from the removable links in her bracelet. (Small wrist, I didn't want the extra links to go to waste when I gifted the watch to her... 😉)


Hahah that's class and utterly awesome.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## O2AFAC67

Maviarab said:


> Hahah that's class and utterly awesome.


A-Firm.  Thank you again and speaking of class, here is an archive shot of her not wearing the earrings or necklace... 😉


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Crystal clear...*


----------



## O2AFAC67

View attachment 16371913


----------



## O2AFAC67

Test at full Black and White...


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Reminds me of my then six year old granddaughter's eyes almost thirteen years ago...


----------



## Seabee1

Fredperry23 said:


> i love using different watches but this one is my most favorite one and dearest one because my wife bought this for me on my birthday.
> View attachment 16375925


Why are you posting an image from google? Seems like you might be spam








Oris Aquis Date Relief|DEKA.ua


Сегодня у нас на обзоре новое пополнение дайверской коллекции часов Aquis Date Relief. Эти профессиональные часы созданы для настоящих экстремалов, не представляющих своей жизни без глубоководных погружений или предпочитающих мир морской стихии.




deka.ua












【訴說著所有生命之源的故事 - 水】Oris和探險游泳選手Ernst Bromeis走出自己的路


Oris推出全新話題腕錶，與探險游泳運動員Ernst Bromeis一同以自己的方式，試圖喚醒人們對水源重要性的認知。Oris Aquis Relief日期錶的設計靈感來自水的多變顏色和狀態，4...




mf.techbang.com


----------



## distinguish1906

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16366987


I like the concept here. Good job and nice looking timepiece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozjo33

I don't take pics like these anymore. Some of favorites.


----------



## Lumefreak

My favorite lume photo. This thing is a torch


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Vural

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

topale said:


> Im no great photographer, but a while a go i borrowed a camera and was lucky to get at photo i was very happy with. It is by far the best photo i have ever taken, (i usually just use my Iphone), and thought i could post it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems there is a lot of nice people here with beautiful watches and a great talent of taking pictures, please show us your best watch photo/photos!
> I think this will be an amazing thread
> 
> Thank you


Thank you for starting this thread... Sorry it's been constantly and relentlessly hijacked...


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgo27

Wearing my Movado Chrono today. Whilst not anything special it has always brought a smile to me. It is extremely accurate for a low end watch which is also nice to know

Burgo


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgo27

distinguish1906 said:


> I like the concept here. Good job and nice looking timepiece!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you take a pic of the watch on, is it comfortable to wear


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Berg3.0

Had a little fun with my old Canon dslr today, not the best results but here’s some that came out decently. 










































































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0

Pt.2


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## flareslove




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## P10




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mui.richard




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

It's not rocket surgery. 4 out of 3 mathematicians can not be wrong...


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgo27

Longines for me today


----------



## RP1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RP1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## I expedite

You guys are killing it with these pictures. I took this one yesterday, and I like it.


----------



## RP1

Seiko Prospex LX SNR045


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## The Watch Catcher

Bausele Airfield Limited Edition Caribuo.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## atennisplayah

NOS Yema Rallye - _Andretti_


----------



## creativesidekick

beautiful watches


----------



## mrbradley

I just received back my Panerai Flyback from Panerai service center. Six weeks but worth the wait.


----------



## rpg1976

Love the way the hesalite glows in this one 😎


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## arolex

ulackfocus said:


> Extreme close-ups are always cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement shots are tough because I take them in my watchmaker's shop - no control over the icky flourescent light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two favorite dial photos - first my vintage Longines Conquest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and second my Breitling Chrono Cockpit, which is a pain in the a$$ to get a decent shot of but this one turned out well:


All great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jhauke

It gets a little boring on a long solo flight.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattSmith




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgo27

My Longines today


----------



## Burgo27

jhauke said:


> It gets a little boring on a long solo flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


nice shot - definitely looks the part


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Apologies, this is a phone camera shot, because that's all I have...

I'd love it if anyone could give me some advice about which make, model camera would help me take better photos?!?!


----------



## justin.buren

Loving my ISL 82


----------



## Crossen0

Some of my favorites























Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CousinVinny

Something about those Breitling straps… simple but gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CousinVinny

Did you do any image enhancements on the Aquaracer? That blue looks unreal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toff955

A couple of my favourite watches:


----------



## hotlesbianassassin




----------



## drw50

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16464393


So much detail going on in that dial


----------



## drw50

Crossen0 said:


> Some of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Great Omega shot there


----------



## drw50

hotlesbianassassin said:


> View attachment 16493428
> View attachment 16493433


Wow, well done photos!


----------



## drw50

P10 said:


> View attachment 16427441
> View attachment 16427443
> 
> View attachment 16427442
> 
> View attachment 16427439
> 
> View attachment 16427440
> 
> View attachment 16427438


Really great pics all of them!


----------



## drw50




----------



## drw50




----------



## SammyD84

It’s all about lighting 😆


----------



## Tandareanu




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Berg3.0

Unfortunately I’m not a great photographer, but here my best shots from the day. 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## drw50




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Burgo27

My old Citizen today


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## mui.richard

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Apologies, this is a phone camera shot, because that's all I have...
> 
> I'd love it if anyone could give me some advice about which make, model camera would help me take better photos?!?!


This, is a cellphone photo. Practice, practice, and then practice some more. 😊


----------



## Wunderbro

I’m diggin the EDC shots here too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16497949


What an amazing shot!


----------



## Burgo27

drw50 said:


> View attachment 16495160


Can you take a closer shot of the watch - it looks beautiful


----------



## drw50

Burgo27 said:


> Can you take a closer shot of the watch - it looks beautiful


I wish I could, I actually sold it to someone in Paris last year


----------



## CousinVinny

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16461549
> 
> 
> I really like the light leather color bands on these Navitimers


----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## darrenak




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 1337_Nerd




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## boney3147

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SonerBySweden

These are two of my most beautiful pics.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Historicaltimepieces

Just love this photo I took maybe two years ago
of a beautiful Universal Geneve with that beautifully textured dial😍 miss it dearly


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100

Skx007


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani




----------



## The_Dreadnought

Salty Bronzo after a Med dive, Southern France...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn 🧆 met Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## PhillySteve




----------



## jovani




----------



## andsan




----------



## distinguish1906

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriszimort

Vostok Amphibia Diver Dude. Loving the character!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Orin

Zelos Great White Blood Moon meteorite from a Samsung S22 Ultra


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TimeToday1M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willbrink

Two recent pics


----------



## Thomas64

Some of my best pictures so far….


----------



## anjanshenoy

Bit of Doxa today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## 1337_Nerd




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pillzner0420

Sweet!


----------



## Pillzner0420

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dunno... :-s Usually I think it is the last one I shot, other times it is one I happen to notice as I'm going over earlier, sometimes much earlier, shots. More often than not it has more to do with lighting and shading and not necessarily the paticular watch or props. Here is a shot of the Torgoen T2 I gave to my son-in-law a few years ago. I really like the color and composition in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent shot of a slide rule watch with its counterpart from my military days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from a year or so ago of a white face favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice shading in this shot from a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dressy shot from a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new "Bomber" contrast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A calculating shot from about three years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll stop now... :roll: Thanks for your patience...
> Best,
> Ron


Nice shots!


----------



## Pillzner0420

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16602384


Awsome!


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## 1337_Nerd




----------



## jovani




----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tadx90




----------



## tadx90




----------



## tadx90




----------



## tadx90




----------



## tadx90




----------



## watchersam




----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## jovani




----------



## flyingcamel




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## watchoveryouhq




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Busayo

ulackfocus said:


> Extreme close-ups are always cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement shots are tough because I take them in my watchmaker's shop - no control over the icky flourescent light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two favorite dial photos - first my vintage Longines Conquest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and second my Breitling Chrono Cockpit, which is a pain in the a$$ to get a decent shot of but this one turned out well:


nice


----------



## jovani




----------



## watchoveryouhq




----------



## egoregorov

мои часы


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tempusx

Grand Seiko


----------



## jovani




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Calumets




----------



## watchoveryouhq




----------



## jovani

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## Calumets




----------



## thiravuth1973

huugh said:


> I kind of like this photo:


Nice !!


----------



## thiravuth1973

johnchoe said:


> Not as nice as many of the beautiful shots here, but my modest collection of favorites:


Look great !!


----------



## thiravuth1973

tadx90 said:


>


Nice !!


----------



## thiravuth1973

Patagonico said:


>


Nice !


----------



## thiravuth1973

Berg3.0 said:


> Unfortunately I’m not a great photographer, but here my best shots from the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Nice


----------



## thiravuth1973

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16428820


Look great !


----------



## bagle




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Cptstinky




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Gabrielsfire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## soboy




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## LucasD

Browsed the forum for some time, decided to join up. Here is a watch the forum helped me research and subsequently purchase recently.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965

Not my overall best, but for today:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jovani




----------



## Orin

same watch, blbut love both the pics!


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## O2AFAC67

May 24th. 60 years ago today...


----------



## peterc4500

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dunno... :-s Usually I think it is the last one I shot, other times it is one I happen to notice as I'm going over earlier, sometimes much earlier, shots. More often than not it has more to do with lighting and shading and not necessarily the paticular watch or props. Here is a shot of the Torgoen T2 I gave to my son-in-law a few years ago. I really like the color and composition in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent shot of a slide rule watch with its counterpart from my military days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from a year or so ago of a white face favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice shading in this shot from a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dressy shot from a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new "Bomber" contrast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A calculating shot from about three years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll stop now... :roll: Thanks for your patience...
> Best,
> Ron


The concave design in the first pic is very nice


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## KogKiller




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Ced94




----------



## Solbor




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16609173


ZZZ... Enough!!!


----------



## jovani




----------



## MattSmith




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Alwaysontime12

I think some of you don't understand the assignment


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani

KING


----------



## egoregorov

вот такие мои часы


----------



## Ducatguy




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Solbor




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"*_*Black as a widow's dreams..." *_


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Calumets




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## Calumets




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Omega-Ferengi

I like this one:


----------



## andrewfein




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

One of Granddaughter's two Callistino's...


----------



## jovani




----------



## swissra




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gto05z




----------



## O2AFAC67

A true story and an interesting historical read...


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Starting with a fresh slate"...*


----------



## andmont_7

Check these out of my UN


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Fire and Ice"* ...


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67

Composition shot eleven days ago...


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"The old fashioned way"...







*


----------



## Calumets




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Anaxyrus

One of my favorites because of the glimpse of the Accutron logo on the clasp.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Anaxyrus

Tisell Pilot


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## Anaxyrus




----------



## Gavaust

Citizen HAQ AQ4060-50W


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Nez Perce...


----------



## HoltzPlatz




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Solbor




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Anaxyrus




----------



## Dover




----------



## Seiko1968




----------



## fogbound

Dietrich TC-1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## fogbound

Silver Watch Company Mil-Sub 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## gto05z




----------



## andmont_7




----------



## Fernweh

andmont_7 said:


> View attachment 16819715


That strap is 🔥


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## brandon\




----------



## Klip88

Nothing spectacular, done from wife’s iPhone.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Anaxyrus




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Auto2892

ZeroHour Handmde


----------



## fogbound

Sinn U50 SDR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SamQue

I don’t wear this Seamaster Quartz often but took it out to go grocery shopping with my wife. A task she usually doesn’t want me along with because I get bored and start taking photos of watches with produce.


----------



## Jericho.dedios




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## WatchBro84

Taken with an iPhone. The lighting was the biggest factor here.


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## ASC777




----------



## BigPilot5002




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## andmont_7

My Meca-10


----------



## The Professional

These are some really great shots. Some skilled photographers around here.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## websturr

ASC777 said:


> View attachment 16837189
> 
> View attachment 16837191
> 
> View attachment 16837193
> 
> View attachment 16837190
> 
> View attachment 16837188
> 
> View attachment 16837192



Your pictures are on fire bro


----------



## ASC777

websturr said:


> Your pictures are on fire bro


Glad you like them bro! 🍻


----------



## websturr

ASC777 said:


> Glad you like them bro! 🍻


Keep them coming 🙏


----------



## ASC777

websturr said:


> Keep them coming 🙏


🫡🫡🫡


----------



## cmann_97

Chronomat GT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## alarm4y

3-7-2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASC777




----------



## mrk




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## MohiMedia

I don't know much beyond point and shoot, but I surprised myself with these.
Shot with a Sony A6400 standard 16-50mm lens. I just got a macro lens that I'm eager to try out. (Disclosure these are lightly edited).


----------



## Rossgallin

Titanium and bronze in bold bi-compax chronograph design from Raymond Weil with this exceptional Freelancer today


----------



## mui.richard




----------



## fogbound

Silver Watch Company Archetype One Mil-Sub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Puma Cat

Just got the photos from the professional watchmaker I sent my Sinn 556A to for a service/clean. While it was i had him re-finish the case and bracelet. The standard 556s are a satin-finish, but as I love the Sinn factory-based bead-blasted finish on my EZM3 and my Limited Ediition Matte Finish 104i, i had him bead-blast my 556A, as well. Here's the pics. 


















Whaddaya guys think? 😉


----------



## O2AFAC67

September 11th. _*"Let's roll"...







*_


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pat450




----------



## BobRooney




----------



## Chronofactum

MINASE Divido


----------



## O2AFAC67

NorthStar power...


----------



## Pat450

Got my Tom ford glasses out


----------



## Rossgallin

Ernst Benz Camaro Fifty today with one of my favorite photos showing off the amazing grey and orange colors of this automotive inspired dial


----------



## Michael8282




----------



## brandon\




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pat450




----------



## Juanjo_NY




----------



## RMG0512

I am no professional photographer but I was pretty impressed with the way this shot on the Ernst Benz Chronodiver came out


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## usd97




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## martyloveswatches




----------



## Pat450

Both made for the great outdoors


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sometimes we need a reminder of good times past...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Worm007




----------



## andmont_7




----------



## O2AFAC67

View attachment 16972950


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## ScDevon

A couple favorite pics of my 1964 Gilt dial Seamaster 30. (iPhone SE)


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dunno... :-s Usually I think it is the last one I shot, other times it is one I happen to notice as I'm going over earlier, sometimes much earlier, shots. More often than not it has more to do with lighting and shading and not necessarily the paticular watch or props. Here is a shot of the Torgoen T2 I gave to my son-in-law a few years ago. I really like the color and composition in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very recent shot of a slide rule watch with its counterpart from my military days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from a year or so ago of a white face favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice shading in this shot from a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dressy shot from a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old and new "Bomber" contrast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of wifey's watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A calculating shot from about three years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll stop now... :roll: Thanks for your patience...
> Best,
> Ron


very nice collection


----------



## eroc




----------



## GrandForker




----------



## O2AFAC67

Joshua Adams (WoTX) said:


> very nice collection


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Ack500

My collection - left to right - Milus, Junghans Chrono, Omega Speedy Racing, Omega Seamaster AT, Baume et Mercier Riviera, Cartier Santos


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## GrandForker

Hamilton Khaki on a Haveston Squadron Leather Series NAV-39 band.


----------



## Pat450




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## GrandForker




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## took

A few












































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## GrandForker

Thank you veterans!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## GrandForker

GWB5600BC-1B with "cool black" titanium bezel.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Pic taken November 11th, 2011 at exactly 11:11:11  I remember literally planning this shot to be this precise because of the incredible rarity of the time event...


----------



## took

This
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sci




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thanksgiving turkey rug in autumn colors and gunmetal blued steel chrono hands...


----------



## Time_Investigator788

Ducatguy said:


> View attachment 16698978


Sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m200pilot

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thanksgiving turkey rug in autumn colors and gunmetal blued steel chrono hands...
> 
> 
> O2AFAC67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving turkey rug in autumn colors and gunmetal blued steel chrono hands...
> View attachment 17043057
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite.
Click to expand...


----------



## m200pilot

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thanksgiving turkey rug in autumn colors and gunmetal blued steel chrono hands...
> View attachment 17043057


My favorite.


----------



## Heraisto




----------



## m200pilot




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Matty_G

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 17052564


Absolutely exquisite. I'd be scared to wear this one.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## O2AFAC67

Matty_G said:


> Absolutely exquisite. I'd be scared to wear this one.


It's my sister's watch which I gifted to her in 2005. She literally wears it 24/7...


----------



## basculante




----------



## basculante

View attachment 17057469

View attachment 17057470

View attachment 17057468

View attachment 17057467


----------



## Pat450

Cold and grey on with the 58 today


----------



## O2AFAC67

Polar bear contentment this morning...


----------



## Rdepa3

Love the glow on this piece. Has such a super clean look!


----------



## dbonddental




----------



## Trinidad

Just playing around with my eos-m and a nifty fifty.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Rdepa3

Trinidad said:


> Just playing around with my eos-m and a nifty fifty.


What are you using to take these photos?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdepa3




----------



## O2AFAC67

Unpaid advertisement...


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## umutaydogan

One of my lovely magrette




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## umutaydogan

Undone.. photo theme Japaneese night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GrandForker

Restored Hamilton Electric worn by my grandfather, a professional photographer.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Rdepa3




----------



## oledurt

Just got it yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnayres

Best photo I've ever taken of any of my watches, probably the only time I thought to wipe off my phone lense before taking it.
It's for sale, btw. PM me if interested


----------



## watch_mafia

topale said:


> Im no great photographer, but a while a go i borrowed a camera and was lucky to get at photo i was very happy with. It is by far the best photo i have ever taken, (i usually just use my Iphone), and thought i could post it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems there is a lot of nice people here with beautiful watches and a great talent of taking pictures, please show us your best watch photo/photos!
> I think this will be an amazing thread
> 
> Thank you


I like it!


----------



## watch_mafia

oledurt said:


> Just got it yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## watch_mafia

johnchoe said:


> Not as nice as many of the beautiful shots here, but my modest collection of favorites:


Great photos of some really nice-looking watches!


----------



## watch_mafia

MaleBox said:


> Semaster 120 "Baby Ploprof"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko MarineM





MaleBox said:


> Semaster 120 "Baby Ploprof"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko MarineMaster


Nice watches!


----------



## watch_mafia

Johnayres said:


> Best photo I've ever taken of any of my watches, probably the only time I thought to wipe off my phone lense before taking it.
> It's for sale, btw. PM me if interested
> 
> View attachment 17097518


Nice watch. Like the face

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_mafia

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 17015293


Nice timepiece 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_mafia

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 17016346


That's probably my favorite Breitling model

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky-Dweller

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


That’s a nice strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Tharr62




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Tharr62




----------



## Rdepa3




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Tharr62




----------



## misquet




----------



## Tharr62




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## CousinVinny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot




----------



## Rdepa3




----------



## Jarett

iPhone photos


----------



## Pat450

Pro on Sunday


----------



## Pat450




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector

Field Ready!


----------

